# Cardiff City 2010-2011 season



## Clint Iguana (May 23, 2010)

If your all going to Pompy clap your hands!
if your all going to Leeds clap your hands!
If your all going to swindon/millwall clap your hands!



> I get knocked down
> But I get up again
> You're never going to keep me down
> 
> ...


----------



## StanSmith (May 23, 2010)

Thats it chin up and all that!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 23, 2010)

I'll Be There, I'll Be There,
With My Little Pick and Shovel I'll Be There
I'll Be There, I'll Be There,
When The Coal Comes from The Rhondda I'll be There
I'll Be There, I'll Be There
When The Coal Comes From The Rhondda On The Taff Vale Railway Line
When The Coal Comes From The Rhondda I'll Be There

We scored two wonderful goals at Wembley, and we were there.

Thanks to my beautiful season of my 34 years down ther. Today, Sunday, I cried

Oh Cardiff We Love You


----------



## 1927 (May 23, 2010)

I was devastated yeaterday, but in honesty I never saw it going our way and was so nervous. I only got 2 hours sleep was up at 530am, by 6am I was pacing round the garden shaking with  fag and a can of Bow, I was physically sick before we left the house. Similarly after the game I was actually sick I felt that bad, it felt like my insides had been ripped out. I told my missus that I didnt have the stomach for next seson and might have to take a sabbatical for a year. I texted a mate who know TG well and told him to make sure he ploughs the investment in, keeps the squad together and keeps DJ, but in my heart I expected the Malaysians to get on a plane at Heathrow last night and disappear never to be seen again.

I am therefore shocked to see quotes from the investors urging the fans to keep faith, of DJ saying he wants to bounce back and have another pop, and some positive sounds from McPhail and others. The season that I didn't want to watch at 6pm last night, can't come too soon.

The Blues are going up!!

I don't even think there is any need to change my tagline!!


----------



## badlands (May 23, 2010)

You are my Cardiff,
My only Cardiff,
You make me happy when skies are grey,
You'll never notice how much I love you,
So please don't take my Cardiff away...


----------



## editor (May 23, 2010)

Everything rests on what happens in the close season. Who stays. Who goes. How much dosh gets put on the table.


----------



## badlands (May 23, 2010)

Has DJ got the stomach to build another squad with diddly sqwat?

will he have money?

If he has money we could be awesome

roll them dice


----------



## TLewCCFC (May 23, 2010)

Was gutted on Saturday. Great day out don't get me wrong, but not the result anyone wanted. 
It'll be interesting this summer, certainly going to be a lot of rumours.

Ledley's gonna go. Any others people reckon?


----------



## 1927 (May 24, 2010)

On the way home on saturday we stopped at Reading services. police out in force and services staff on edge. The area with the fruit machines had been closed and had a security fence down across the entrance and guards ensuring no one went in.

One Cardiff fan walked out of the toilets and went towards machines only to find he wasn't allowed in.

"You don't want us to win anything today do you?" he said to one of the guards. Quote of the day for me and everyone just fell about, at that moment the gloom started to lift!


----------



## poisondwarf (May 25, 2010)

Bloody awful result but we were outside The Globe pub on Baker Street before the game and the fans were singing for the tourists on the buses to do the ayotollah and when they did it it was priceless. I also thought the police presence outside the pub was sensitively done and when they started singing 'do the ayotollah coppers' and some of them did it was just great. Let's just be positive and pray for automatic promotion!

Blooobirds!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 25, 2010)

> *BBC... *Cardiff City boss Dave Jones has committed his future to the Bluebirds after meeting with the club's new Malaysian owners on Monday.
> 
> It is also understood they have agreed securing the services of Joe Ledley is their top priority and are set to offer the Wales midfielder a new deal.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2010)

Looking up, innit?


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 25, 2010)

editor said:


> Looking up, innit?



Last season WBA and Newcastle came down from the Premiership and it was quite clear they were going to bounce back straight away. 

Now whilst it is *WAY *too early to predict how next season will go (we dont even know who is going to be playing for us) I think Burnley, Hull and Pompy are not sure fire bets to bounce back so i think the automatic places are going to be wide open next season.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 25, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Last season WBA and Newcastle came down from the Premiership and it was quite clear they were going to bounce back straight away.
> 
> Now whilst it is *WAY *too early to predict how next season will go (we dont even know who is going to be playing for us) I think Burnley, Hull and Pompy are not sure fire bets to bounce back so i think the automatic places are going to be wide open next season.



How far we have come....... until the arrival of Jones i cant think of anytime since i have been following city have i ever *DREAMED *that we were ever in with a shout of promotion to the 1st Division/Premiership. Avoiding relegation was all i ever hoped for. Now it is just expected that we will be in the mix at the end of the season. 

It is ridiculous at this stage to suggest we are going up, but it is nice spending the summer daring to dream, knowing that it is a possibility ... even if it is a long shot.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 25, 2010)

We Are Going Up


----------



## gokarnalad (May 25, 2010)

how delusional are you lot?
Your 40 million in debt!
What is this malaysian investment doing!


----------



## editor (May 25, 2010)

gokarnalad said:


> how delusional are you lot?
> Your 40 million in debt!
> What is this malaysian investment doing!


Fuck about on _this_ thread with yet more of your attention-seeking trolling and any hope of you staying on these boards will fade faster than Swansea's play off hopes last season.

This is your one and only warning. Now hush and go play elsewhere.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 25, 2010)

Say We Are Going Up


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2010)

We are Going UP
tidy 

and yay to DJ staying


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 26, 2010)

Quality stuff.  The next month or two will be very interesting in the transfer market.  Ledley's missus is pregnant isn't she?  Looking to stay close to mam and dad with the new baby?  It might just work...


----------



## 1927 (May 26, 2010)

BADLANDS: Before reading further please ensure you have nothing in your mouth, no food or drink anywhere near your pc and that ya private bits are firmly away where they should be, in order to save your screen from damage, but..................
















































CARDIFF CITY HAVE MADE A BID FOR STEVE HOWARD OF LEICESTER!!!!!!


----------



## badlands (May 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> BADLANDS: Before reading further please ensure you have nothing in your mouth, no food or drink anywhere near your pc and that ya private bits are firmly away where they should be, in order to save your screen from damage, but..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badlands (May 27, 2010)

cross your fingers

hold your breath

put your lucky pants on

cos Bellamy's coming home!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/cardiff-city-fc/2010/05/27/big-name-player-is-on-jones-wish-list-as-he-looks-to-lift-bluebirds-91466-26530144/?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2010)

So tantalising! 



> Jones, keen on a big push for automatic promotion in 2010-11, has a background of signing big name players – Paul Ince and Denis Irwin at Wolves, Robbie Fowler and Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink for Cardiff City.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 27, 2010)

editor said:


> So tantalising!





Isn't Bellamy going to Champions League qualifiers Spurs? And in no way is Scholes on his way. I hope we don't spend over the odds on a 34 year old Steve Howard, that would be plain daft.


----------



## 1927 (May 27, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Isn't Bellamy going to Champions League qualifiers Spurs? And in no way is Scholes on his way. I hope we don't spend over the odds on a 34 year old Steve Howard, that would be plain daft.



We dont need him if Bellers is coming!! maybe he's the decoy signing, make everyone think we want Howard and then nick Bellamy from under harry's nose!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> We dont need him if Bellers is coming!! maybe he's the decoy signing, make everyone think we want Howard and then nick Bellamy from under harry's nose!



He'll go to Spurs, fall out with Harry, then sign for City next season, as the first signing of the Premier League era. 

I'm liking the optimism mind you.


----------



## 1927 (May 27, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> He'll go to Spurs, fall out with Harry, then sign for City next season, as the first signing of the Premier League era.
> 
> I'm liking the *optimism* mind you.



Its a new feeling, optimism from Cardiff fans after the biggest disappointment ever!


----------



## editor (May 27, 2010)

The £6m Malaysian takeover has been approved, so Ridsdale will be out on his arse.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8706910.stm


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2010)

Bankrolled by a billionaire.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2010)

tommers said:


> Bankrolled by a billionaire.


Well, that's the promise....


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2010)

editor said:


> Well, that's the promise....




and how do you feel about that?  I remember when the Icelandics bought us... it was an odd mix of emotions.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 27, 2010)

tommers said:


> Bankrolled by a billionaire.



Or "doing a Blackpool" as it's otherwise known.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Or "doing a Blackpool" as it's otherwise known.


You made a big enough arse of yourself last time Drew, so please don't start your weird obsessive nonsense here.

But if Cardiff's deal goes through, then we will clearly have an advantage over clubs who don't enjoy such a large investment - but we'll still need a good manager/chariman and careful management of the money.

See? I have no problem stating the bleeding obvious.


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Or "doing a Blackpool" as it's otherwise known.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 27, 2010)

editor said:


> You made a big enough arse of yourself last time Drew, so please don't start your weird obsessive nonsense here.
> 
> But if Cardiff's deal goes through, then we will clearly have an advantage over clubs who don't enjoy such a large investment - but we'll still need a good manager/chariman and careful management of the money.
> 
> See? I have no problem stating the bleeding obvious.



It was just a gentle tease/bit of banter ed, no malice or beef intended mate.  I still stand by my comments in the other thread mind. 

I'm genuinely pleased for Cardiff, and wish them well  I wouldn't have wanted to see them dragged through any similar kind of shit that we're going through atm, it's increasingly looking like our takeover won't happen now and that the club will be liquidated  

So that'll be one less promotion rival for you lot to worry about.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Its a new feeling, optimism from Cardiff fans after the biggest disappointment ever!



Exactly, looking forward to Pompey away!

I don't want to indulge myself too much in these rumours, otherwise I would be disappointed come August if we don't start with a team that consists of Giggs, Bellamy and Koumas.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2010)

strung_out said:


>




I set em up.....  




Nobody's answered my question.  How do you feel about it?  or... how would you feel if you suddenly started spending millions on new players, all funded by this malaysian fella?


----------



## g force (May 27, 2010)

"property magnate"....so not to piss on Cardiff fans' chips but he may not be that well off. And there's still the small matter of the £1.9m and the court case in June.


----------



## 1927 (May 27, 2010)

g force said:


> "property magnate"....so not to piss on Cardiff fans' chips but he may not be that well off. And there's still the small matter of the £1.9m and the court case in June.



He's worth $1.2 billion according to Forbes. As for the tax bill we made more than that last saturday!


----------



## editor (May 27, 2010)

tommers said:


> I set em up.....
> 
> Nobody's answered my question.  How do you feel about it?  or... how would you feel if you suddenly started spending millions on new players, all funded by this malaysian fella?


Glad to answer.

IF - and it's a very big if - he start splashing zillions around on new players while other teams in the league struggle, then I will have a slightly uncomfortable feeling in the back of my mind as we win! win! win!

That said, those feelings will be relative to how much dosh is slopping around other clubs - it may turn out that a £6m investment (if that's what we actually get) may prove to be peanuts to spending elsewhere and do no more than keep the club afloat.

Either way, that size of investment is not exactly up there with the Chelsea's and Man City's and hugely unlikely to be enough for a team to buy their way into the Premiership.


----------



## 1927 (May 27, 2010)

Some very positive noises coming out of CCS today. Ridsdale has finally departed and the Malaysians are on the board, along with ex-Director isaacs who I believe has exchanged debt for shares.

There is a Malay tv company at the stadium working on a new tv series. they will be following city all season in a fly on the wall type docusoap as we try again to reach the promised land. Evidently Malaysians, who are only usually interested in the EPL are already embracing Cardiff as their own and millions tuned in to watch the game live last weekend. This can only be good. With the Malaysian public on board the investors are mor elikely to stick with us rather than lose face and have even more of an interest in seeing us promoted. We're gonna be massive!!! I think they've already lined up a Malaysian tour pre season.


----------



## g force (May 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> He's worth $1.2 billion according to Forbes. As for the tax bill we made more than that last saturday!



You should try paying it then  "on paper" isn't the same as money available to spend. I wish Cardiff luck but the recent history of these types of owners isn't exactly a glittering success.

One thing is for certain - the Championshiup will be a cracker again next year!


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2010)

g force said:


> You should try paying it then  "on paper" isn't the same as money available to spend. I wish Cardiff luck but the recent history of these types of owners isn't exactly a glittering success.
> 
> One thing is for certain - the Championshiup will be a cracker again next year!



agree with all of this. apart from wishing cardiff luck


----------



## badlands (May 27, 2010)

strung_out said:


> agree with all of this. apart from wishing cardiff luck



this might be of interest to you

http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&th=218362&start=0&rid=0&S=8d671f896ad644cc4c7faaa3c62831db


----------



## editor (May 27, 2010)

badlands said:


> this might be of interest to you
> 
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/inde...rt=0&rid=0&S=8d671f896ad644cc4c7faaa3c62831db


From that site: 



> [Bristol Rovers are] "More on a par with Newport County as far as rivalries are concerned. Barely on the radar."


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2010)

Has it sunk in yet?

We're in a new chapter of ownership.
ALways scary at first cause you never know what kind of owner they'll turni out to be. We've had some rotters in the past. Surely they can't be any more dodgy than Sam and Rids.

*Hopes these aren't famous last words.*


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2010)

badlands said:


> this might be of interest to you
> 
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&th=218362&start=0&rid=0&S=8d671f896ad644cc4c7faaa3c62831db



already read it earlier today


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2010)

actually, i'm mentioned on that thread by the person who says he wound up a rovers fan a treat last night. it was someone off a different message board who refused to get wound up by me trying to get a rise out of him. i eventually had to concede defeat, he wasn't as easy to wind up as you lot


----------



## badlands (May 27, 2010)

strung_out said:


> actually, i'm mentioned on that thread by the person who says he wound up a rovers fan a treat last night. it was someone off a different message board who refused to get wound up by me trying to get a rise out of him. i eventually had to concede defeat, he wasn't as easy to wind up as you lot



you are the easiest of the lot


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2010)

badlands said:


> you are the easiest of the lot



really?



badlands said:


> prick
> 
> cunt
> 
> ...





badlands said:


> Fuck off





badlands said:


> seriously,
> 
> shut the fuck up





badlands said:


> seriously,
> 
> fuck off you twat





badlands said:


> in the cardiff thread I said Blackpool deserved it
> 
> ain't pissy pants
> 
> ...


----------



## badlands (May 27, 2010)

strung_out said:


> really?



what can I say?

I was grumpy, bristol breath


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2010)

so our new season thread is gonna be wrecked already is it?
ta


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2010)

nah, just messing around. have a good summer guys


----------



## badlands (May 27, 2010)

strung_out said:


> nah, just messing around. have a good summer guys



ta ra

still buy you a pint if you're ever over


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2010)

might take you up on that


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 28, 2010)

You'll never make the station


----------



## badlands (May 30, 2010)

latest odds from paddypower for the championship

http://www.paddypower.com/football/uk-football/coca-cola-championship

favourites


----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2010)

badlands said:


> latest odds from paddypower for the championship
> 
> http://www.paddypower.com/football/uk-football/coca-cola-championship
> 
> favourites



Maybe they've seen these.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8714667.stm

http://www.wigan.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=200402


Bellamy and Koumas coming!!!! We better extend the stadium now, cos we gonna be selling a few more season tickets at this rate and we're already over 17,000 for next season!!


----------



## editor (May 31, 2010)

They're not keen on him at Wigan are they?!


----------



## badlands (May 31, 2010)

1927 said:


> Maybe they've seen these.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8714667.stm
> 
> ...



we're gonna be the galacticos of the championship


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 31, 2010)

I love that Wigan take on Koumas.  Too fucking right he was a proper waste of their cash.  However, Jones has a habit of polishing turds and getting people to sort their careers out.  Bothroyd is a prime example.


----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8714844.stm?

Mickey Thomas thinks Bellamy is on his way!!!!


----------



## StanSmith (May 31, 2010)

editor said:


> They're not keen on him at Wigan are they?!



When he played for Sandwell Town (spit) my cousin couldnt stand him for some reason. And he really loves Sandwell (spit)


----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2010)

Spurs are faves to sign Bellers at 6/4, but odds on him coming home have come in from 8's to 4's in the past hour!!!


----------



## badlands (May 31, 2010)

9/1 

lump on

we're gonna be rich


----------



## badlands (May 31, 2010)

Joe to Celtic it seems

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/8714916.stm

no compo then


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 1, 2010)

badlands said:


> Joe to Celtic it seems
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/8714916.stm
> 
> no compo then



Bad move for us and a bad move for him. Granted he'll play some Champions League football, but the Scottish league as we all know is wank in comparison to the EPL, it would do wonders for him if he went to Everton under Moyes.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 1, 2010)

badlands said:


> Joe to Celtic it seems
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/8714916.stm
> 
> no compo then



 not sure how this fits in with his dream of playing in the premiership.

Of all the 'big' names we want to keep, losing ledley worries me the least.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 1, 2010)

badlands said:


> Joe to Celtic it seems
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/8714916.stm
> 
> no compo then



He is flying out to bloody Rome now


----------



## TLewCCFC (Jun 2, 2010)

I can see Bothroyd going, but it's been rather quiet rumours wise for him. And Chops.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 2, 2010)

TLewCCFC said:


> I can see Bothroyd going, but it's been rather quiet rumours wise for him. And Chops.



Bothroyd is the one player I can't see going anywhere. He has always said that DJ has brought the best out of him and he feels like a Cardiff boy. I think he might actually be loyal to the cause!

Oh yeah, we have offered Ledders a better deal than Celtic and he didn't go to Rome yesterday after all. His missus will be giving him stick to stay in cardiff with a baby on the way, he aint going anywhere!


----------



## badlands (Jun 2, 2010)

1927 said:


> Bothroyd is the one player I can't see going anywhere. He has always said that DJ has brought the best out of him and he feels like a Cardiff boy. I think he might actually be loyal to the cause!
> 
> Oh yeah, we have offered Ledders a better deal than Celtic and he didn't go to Rome yesterday after all. His missus will be giving him stick to stay in cardiff with a baby on the way, he aint going anywhere!



The baby has to go to Cantonian.

It's the law.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 2, 2010)

1927 said:


> Bothroyd is the one player I can't see going anywhere. He has always said that DJ has brought the best out of him and he feels like a Cardiff boy. I think he might actually be loyal to the cause!
> 
> Oh yeah, we have offered Ledders a better deal than Celtic and he didn't go to Rome yesterday after all. His missus will be giving him stick to stay in cardiff with a baby on the way, he aint going anywhere!



A lot of players have flourished under Jones after failing elsewhere. Boothroyd of all people can appreciate this, he has gone from a journeman that has never lived up to his potential to being a living legend. He must see that he is now a big fish in a little pond and i doubt if he is keen to go back to being a little fish in a big pond - warming the bench at a 'bigger' club.


----------



## badlands (Jun 2, 2010)

Dai Bishop muddy's the water about Bellamy.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2010/06/02/craig-bellamy-will-join-bluebirds-but-not-yet-insist-david-bishop-91466-26567919/

Thanks for that Dai


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 2, 2010)

ignore this post


----------



## badlands (Jun 2, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> ignore this post



I'll try to.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 2, 2010)

*bellamy signs!*


----------



## 1927 (Jun 3, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> *bellamy signs!*



I saw that yesterday, but decided against posting it as I thought, obv. wrongky, that we were more mature on the Urban city thread!!


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> *bellamy signs!*


Bastard!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 3, 2010)

from another place said:
			
		

> CRAIG BELLAMY TO CARDIFF - "THE TRUTH"
> by carlccfc » Thu Jun 03, 2010 8:25 pm
> 
> Prior to going on his holiday Dave Jones left a list of players with the powers that be at CCS to start the process of getting these players in.
> ...



Mmmmm!

Easily sorted. Sell Whitts to whoever for £2.5m and use money to pay Bellers whatever he wants. Interesting that there has been communication between clubs tho!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 4, 2010)

1927 said:


> Mmmmm!
> 
> Easily sorted. Sell Whitts to whoever for £2.5m and use money to pay Bellers whatever he wants. Interesting that there has been communication between clubs tho!



Should get around £4m for Whitts surely? Bellers will sign next season when we're in the Prem.


----------



## TLewCCFC (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't know if any of you saw in the Western Mail the other day, but they're saying that if Chops goes for £4mill; and we get Bellamy on loan say paying £30000 a week of his wages, that would cover it for the year. They went on to say if Matthews went the season after, thats Bellamy for another year. After that he's likely to retire. I'm sure he realises he'd have to take a pay cut though.

In other news though; i know a coach with Cardiff and he says that he doubts Chops would go cos he's on an expensive, long term contract and also that as far as he is concerned, Bothroyd will leave. Someone said earlier that Bothroyd feels like a Cardiff boy, and Dave Jones gets the best out of players known to have potential but not use it....cast your mind to Chopra. He came, he did good, he went. Of course; he came back. Perhaps the same story with Bothroyd?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 5, 2010)

Malaysian league fixtures re-aranged to facilitate cardiff friendlies


----------



## 1927 (Jun 5, 2010)

TLewCCFC said:


> Don't know if any of you saw in the Western Mail the other day, but they're saying that if Chops goes for £4mill; and we get Bellamy on loan say paying £30000 a week of his wages, that would cover it for the year. They went on to say if Matthews went the season after, thats Bellamy for another year. After that he's likely to retire. I'm sure he realises he'd have to take a pay cut though.
> 
> In other news though; i know a coach with Cardiff and he says that he doubts Chops would go cos he's on an expensive, long term contract and also that as far as he is concerned, Bothroyd will leave. Someone said earlier that Bothroyd feels like a Cardiff boy, and Dave Jones gets the best out of players known to have potential but not use it....cast your mind to Chopra. He came, he did good, he went. Of course; he came back. Perhaps the same story with Bothroyd?



Frankly the Western Mail know nothing and talk complete bollocks. If we get £4m for Chopra then by my maths that pays wages of £30k a week for more than a year!!

Anyway Matthews is the most likely to be first out of the door, I doubt he will be here next season.

We are in a bit of a catch 22 situation. It is quite possible that players are waiting to see of Bellers is coming before they commit to next season, but on the other hand we need someone to go before wqe can commit to Bellamy. If only Joe would make a move top the Prem so we would know we had some money for Craig.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 5, 2010)

Interesting article in the Time today about Bellers. Gives an insight into his views on football and life and why that move to Cardiff may not sound such a ridiculous idea.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/manchester_city/article7144288.ece

Good on you craig!


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2010)

It's already a more interesting and hopeful build up than last season!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 6, 2010)

I went to Stereophonics at CCS last night, first-ever gig in the place. I was in the middle tier of the Grandstand and oh my god the place looked beautiful, I was with some people who had never been there and they were heavily impressed, made me reflect on how far we have come even just in the last year, it was a beautiful night. 

City-related highlights were loads of people Ayatollahing me as I had my City shirt on, the Grandstand in between songs burstinng into a sponataneous and quite emotional (ok it had been sunny and I was drinking 'bow) rendition of The Greatest Team In Football (it was fucking great!), and Kelly Jones, towards the encore going "thanks for coming everyone we've had a great time, and, er, if there are any Blackpool fans in tonight, fuck off"

Not big, or clever, but funny and pithy. Especially for a Leeds fan.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I went to Stereophonics at CCS last night, first-ever gig in the place. I was in the middle tier of the Grandstand and oh my god the place looked beautiful, I was with some people who had never been there and they were heavily impressed, made me reflect on how far we have come even just in the last year, it was a beautiful night.
> 
> City-related highlights were loads of people Ayatollahing me as I had my City shirt on, the Grandstand in between songs burstinng into a sponataneous and quite emotional (ok it had been sunny and I was drinking 'bow) rendition of The Greatest Team In Football (it was fucking great!), and Kelly Jones, towards the encore going "thanks for coming everyone we've had a great time, and, er, if there are any Blackpool fans in tonight, fuck off"
> 
> Not big, or clever, but funny and pithy. Especially for a Leeds fan.



Don't knock it mate, maybe we've converted him.

Should have seen the mess this morning tho. Know someone who was down there first thing and he filled his car with unopened cans and bottles that were left in the car park. Was a couple of drunks down there with the same idea, not as fussy about them being unopened tho, and they were lying in the park bolloxed at lunctime!!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah mate I wasn't knocking Kelly really, fair play to him. He knew the gig had been organised by a City fan (a music promoter) who wanted to do the first gig at the ground, so he did well to (implicitly) big us up

Re the carnage, my (English, non-football) girlfriend said today of the toilets (and we were in the posh bit, corporate stuff, so god knows what the main ones were like!) "yeah the women's toilets were full of women who had been to the rugby, there was a lot of sick in the toilets, and blood"



My Welsh pride soared 

walked back into town (en route to sunny Splott) at half midnight, usual scenario of no cabbies wanting to know, til one pulled over by the castle and touted us "I'll do you mate, two women and a Bluebird, tidy" he had his City top on and was well into it. Chwarae teg, like


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 9, 2010)

Friendly Dates... 



> Thursday, 8 July
> Bath City (A)
> Twerton Park, Bath (KO TBC)
> 
> ...


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2010)

hmmm, might go to that one at bath city. always a good day out at twerton


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 9, 2010)

strung_out said:


> hmmm, might go to that one at bath city. always a good day out at twerton



which end?


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2010)

home end of course 

i try and make it up to bath every now and then as an alternative to rovers. if any of you lot decide to come down, would be good to catch a pint or something.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 9, 2010)

strung_out said:


> home end of course
> 
> i try and make it up to bath every now and then as an alternative to rovers. if any of you lot decide to come down, would be good to catch a pint or something.



I am considering it, will let you know nearer time


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello...


> Swindon chairman Andrew Fitton has denied reports linking Charlie Austin with a move to Cardiff City.
> Newspaper speculation suggested the highly-rated striker wanted to leave after Swindon failed to win promotion to the Championship.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/s/swindon_town/8730367.stm


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2010)

tax bill paid

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/cardiff-city-fc/2010/06/10/cardiff-city-tax-debt-paid-off-91466-26623852/?


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2010)

Phew!


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2010)

Ridsdale and the 3 million secret loan

"The former chairman effectively took out a £3m mortgage against the value of the club’s players from a company called Player Finance Fund which has now been given secured creditor status in exchange for writing down the sum owed.

We have been told many of the club’s senior figures were not told the money had been borrowed."

the guy is poisonous


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2010)

badlands said:


> Ridsdale and the 3 million secret loan
> 
> "The former chairman effectively took out a *£3m mortgage against the value of the club’s players* from a company called Player Finance Fund which has now been given secured creditor status in exchange for writing down the sum owed.
> 
> ...



That's exactly the kind of deal that led to us being put into admin last season  you really are well shot of that chancer Ridsdale.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 11, 2010)

the book you are all waiting for 



And there was me thinking you had to have done something interesting to write an autobiography


----------



## badlands (Jun 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> the book you are all waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> And there was me thinking you had to have done something interesting to write an autobiography



Hope it includes the time he and his cronies jumped me and my mates at Caesars and got absolutely battered

wonder if it includes the 'slow count' scam he used to pull in the betting shops


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 12, 2010)

badlands said:


> Hope it includes the time he and his cronies jumped me and my mates at Caesars and got absolutely battered
> 
> wonder if it includes the 'slow count' scam he used to pull in the betting shops



Whats the slow count? is it, five pounds, ten pounds, fifteen pounds, oh - look at the state on that bloke in the street, pause, thirty pounds .....


----------



## 1927 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have never been temptedd to tread one of Annis' books, but would be interested to know if his use of the english language in them is as poor as that which he uses on the internet. Annis is probably too self obsessed to use a proof reader as he's so fucking perfect so would love to see what bollocks slips thru the net!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 12, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> the book you are all waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> And there was me thinking you had to have done something interesting to write an autobiography



Maybe we should all post reviews on amazon slagging it off, then sit back and enjoy the inevitable bollocks his cronies will post defending him to the hilt!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have an admission to make folks, I'm not proud of it and I feel dirty, but I have been posting on the Annis forum. But don't think it will be for much longer. It appears that my views, which are not in agreement with Mr.Abraham, are not welcome and I have been sent a cease and desist PM!! I think a ban is on its way!!


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> I have an admission to make folks, I'm not proud of it and I feel dirty, but I have been posting on the Annis forum. But don't think it will be for much longer. It appears that my views, which are not in agreement with Mr.Abraham, are not welcome and I have been sent a cease and desist PM!! I think a ban is on its way!!



Why post on there?

What's the point?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2010)

First signing gonna be announced on wednesday. Looks very likely that we have signed Tom Heaton!


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> First signing gonna be announced on wednesday. Looks very likely that we have signed Tom Heaton!



aye,

underwhelming ain't it


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jun 17, 2010)

Winding up order officially withdrawn. Link

At least we haven't got to worry about that again until the leaves start to turn brown.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2010)

It would seem that the Bellamy deal is far from dead in the water. Bellamy is still keen, City have offered new terms to Man City who are now more favorable to the idea and Bellers has been talking to Ledders and told him he wants him to stay if he comes!!

In other news City are keen to sign Pratley from the Scum!! Maybe that swim away celebration was a come and get me plea. "I'm so keen to come to the best club in Wales I'd swim the Bristol Channel to come to you!"


----------



## Gromit (Jun 17, 2010)

Not sure that we can afford Led, Bell and Chop all on the same payroll.

Someone would have to go.


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 20, 2010)

see you at the Den; hopefully we can all have a tea party and exchange some "banter" in the car park.

round mine for sandwiches after the game! we can play Twister on the patio!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 20, 2010)

Is that Millwall's den?

I bet that turns into a bubble game. Cardiff always end up going there in a bubble.


----------



## badlands (Jun 24, 2010)

negotiations are still taking place with Man City apparently

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2010/06/24/bellamy-dream-could-come-true-for-cardiff-91466-26713921/

Come home bellers!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 28, 2010)

first game of season on sky..... so season does not start till sunday


----------



## rapattaque (Jun 30, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> the book you are all waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> And there was me thinking you had to have done something interesting to write an autobiography



I think he's made a mistake. It's called "I left my heart at Ninian Park". 

surely it should have been called

"Please please please make a film about me, i want Vinnie Jones to play me and Nick Love to direct it. (Not that i've thought about it)."


----------



## badlands (Jun 30, 2010)

right take this with a pinch of salt as it was posted on AAMB

but it makes interesting if not frightening reading

(scuse the c&p)


YESTERDAY, TODAY AND TOMORROW
by carlccfc » Wed Jun 30, 2010 8:11 pm

Yesterday I created a thread about the club being in crisis, it is in crisis a management crisis, nobody has control down there.

Yesterday in the very thread I told how Langston must be paid £10 million by the end of the year or it reverts back to £24 million I will explain how and why.

1. There has been 3 agreements with Langston, the first of which was an unsecured loan of £24 million taken out by Sam but not against the club, when the council were in talks with the club over the land for the new stadium they told the club that it could afford a debt of £24 million an dto work it on it.

2. That is why the 2nd agreement came into place, it was £15 million and then £9 million for stadium naming rights, this was done to satisfy the council but the amount remained at £24 million for Langston, whether the 2nd agreement is legally binding is a matter for the courts because of certain actions.

3. The 3rd agreement is the latest one that we all know has been written down to £10 million but due to the incompetence of our previous chairman this agreement has never been signed off, it was agreed but never signed, so that leaves Langston in the driving seat, they could have at any time called in the £24 million but they have remained patient for the good of the club. So it will be £24 million at the end of the year and not increasing to £11 million, then £12 million and so on, this will become public knowledge.

Yesterday I told how we must pay Sunderland £1.5 million for the remainder of the deal, it was reported differently by our then Chairman Peter Ridsdale but today the press backed up my claims exactly.

Today I received a message from TG after he read my Club in Crisis post and I am pleased at his response, here is Tg's message :

"We came through when the club needed the support most. And now you can imagine that we are wading thru 5years of a previous regime.
It is not an easy task. We are 36per cent and have put in 6m pounds as promised.
All I ask at this stage is rally round to support this club and help us undo 5years of the previous setting. We have to do this together whether as a fan, shareholder, employee and so on.
We have the resolve and I want the fans to have the resolve to. We need all the support we can get."
Best regards,
Tg

So I have asked many times for everyone to be patient and there TG is asking to for the fans support and resolve, these malaysians are in it for the long haul let's support them.

Tomorrow, the solution will become more apparent, in tomorrow's Echo there will be big headlines on Sam Hammam and the possibility of his return to Cardiff City, I would welcome Sam's return because Sam cares for our club, Sam knows football and how to succeed in it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 1, 2010)

is he, or isnt he coming back 

just when you think you have seen it all


----------



## 1927 (Jul 1, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> is he, or isnt he coming back
> 
> just when you think you have seen it all



I can see it now, Sam returns and Annis gets a place on the board.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 2, 2010)

1927 said:


> I can see it now, Sam returns and Annis gets a place on the board.



to be closely followed by another book ... "from A Block to the board room"


----------



## badlands (Jul 2, 2010)

is he, isn't he?

TG's swift response.

"Dear Supporters Trust, Supporters Club and all Cardiff City supporters,

As you will be aware there has been much conjecture in recent days over various issues surrounding the Club.

I wanted to write this short note to reaffirm our commitment and support to the Club and take the opportunity to thank you for your continuing support.

I reiterate the point made in the press statement yesterday, namely, the Club re-affirms its primary aim is to get the organisation back on a sensible and balanced business footing and to work through the challenges of the various debts, cash flow issues and other basic business functions in order to get the Football Club competing at the highest levels both on and off the pitch.

I am sure you will agree this is a sensible and vital first aim.

With regards to the media speculation regarding Sam Hammam, again as stated yesterday the only contact we have had is through the Clubs solicitors and is in regards to addressing the Langston agreement. I would stress that the comments are unhelpful, misfounded, inaccurate and self serving. 

As of yet no meeting has been set up and I have had no direct dialogue with Mr Hammam. If there is to be a meeting, I will be accompanied by the Club's solicitor and it will be to discuss a final settlement and timing of the whole Langston issue.

As for the postponement of the Malaysia trip, the timings and logistics didn't make it viable for the season and we look to reorganise for next year when dates etc can be confirmed well in advance. I stress the postponement was done with our full agreement.

As stated we remain committed to Cardiff City and hope that our actions over the coming months will prove this. 

Thanks for your continued support."

Regards

Tg


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 6, 2010)

another poxy transfer embargo ... you couldn't make this shit up


----------



## Gromit (Jul 6, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> another poxy transfer embargo ... you couldn't make this shit up


 
People have been sneaking stuff through the israeli embargo.

Could someone dig a tunnel to our stadium and sneak us in a couple of midfielders?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 6, 2010)

Gromit said:


> People have been sneaking stuff through the israeli embargo.
> 
> Could someone dig a tunnel to our stadium and sneak us in a couple of midfielders?



they could pretend to be completing the fitting of the underground heating system


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jul 6, 2010)

Aye, it's a fucking mess.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 7, 2010)

Ledley gone to celtic

£3 million down the drain then 

I know it is his choice, but he has messed us about for a year now - so much for loyalty to this club and so much for wanting to play in the premiership.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Ledley gone to celtic
> 
> £3 million down the drain then
> 
> I know it is his choice, but he has messed us about for a year now - so much for loyalty to this club and so much for wanting to play in the premiership.



Stupid stupid boy.

Yes it will make him financially well off in the short term and make his agent a nice big fee (so guess who persuaded him it was a good move) but he has basically stepped off the career ladder.

You don't go from Scotland to the Prem. Basically you end up back in the Championship... if you are lucky.

Plus it disappoints me that someone who claims to love Cardiff through and through, a team that have developed him and gave him his career, has left us no with financial reward at a time when we are in deep financial shit. Greed over his childhood club. Makes me very sad and disappointed in him.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2010)

Let just hope that Loovens loan in return (throwing us a bone) rumour is true now i guess. Better than a kick in the balls alone.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2010)

We could definitely use a sweetener for this news


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2010)

Certainly not seen as a done deal up here as yet, be pleased if he does come though. From what i've seen he's not a bad player.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2010)

editor said:


> We could definitely use a sweetener for this news



Apparently Man Utd are loaning us a youngster. Centre Midfielder. Daniel Drinkwater.
Signed today.

Does that help any?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2010)

One other thing about this move. Ledley plays for Wales. If he ain't getting regular first team football in Scotland against quality opposition... He ain't going to much good for Wales in future


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Joe, thanks a fucking bunch, your club is in fucking turmoil and could do with the cash that a move to Stoke would have given them, after you fucked them around for 3 years Cardif fan my fucking arse. At the end of the day you bottled it son, cos you know what every Cardiff fan knows deep down, you aint good enough for the Premiership and you shit out. Bye bye rat boy.

When my son is old enough to ask me why his middle name is Joe I will have great pleasure in telling him he was named after my favourite midfielder who played for one of the greatest football teams in the world, who was an awesome player with all the skills and at times set the premiership alight. Yes, Joe Cole.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Apparently Man Utd are loaning us a youngster. Centre Midfielder. Daniel Drinkwater.
> Signed today.
> 
> Does that help any?



He can't sign until the embargo is lifted, but he is down training at Treforest.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> He can't sign until the embargo is lifted, but he is down training at Treforest.



Does that count for loan signings also? As its not an actual transfer. No purchase involve just a percentage of salary to be paid.

So we've loaned Heaton and now Drinkwater. Think they'll let us have Giggs and Nani next?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> Thanks Joe, thanks a fucking bunch, your club is in fucking turmoil and could do with the cash that a move to Stoke would have given them, after you fucked them around for 3 years Cardif fan my fucking arse. At the end of the day you bottled it son, cos you know what every Cardiff fan knows deep down, you aint good enough for the Premiership and you shit out. Bye bye rat boy.
> 
> When my son is old enough to ask me why his middle name is Joe I will have great pleasure in telling him he was named after my favourite midfielder who played for one of the greatest football teams in the world, who was an awesome player with all the skills and at times set the premiership alight. Yes, Joe Cole.



Now* thats *how you write disappointment heavily sprinkled with bitterness and reproach!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Now* thats *how you write disappointment heavily sprinkled with bitterness and reproach!



Am I right tho?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> You don't go from Scotland to the Prem. Basically you end up back in the Championship... if you are lucky.



Stillian Petrov is on the phone, he wants a word. But I take your point, not many go from up here to the Premiership and of the few that do, most fail. 

Can't say I'd be displeased if Ledley and Bullard (who has apparently been photographed at our training complex today) sign.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> When my son is old enough to ask me why his middle name is Joe I will have great pleasure in telling him he was named after my favourite midfielder who played for one of the greatest football teams in the world, who was an awesome player with all the skills and at times set the premiership alight. Yes, Joe Cole.



So you named your son after a footballer? That's never gonna end up a bit messy is it? Oh no.....


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> So you named your son after a footballer? That's never gonna end up a bit messy is it? Oh no.....



To be fair Mrs27 came up with the name,but it coincided with him scoring at wembley so it made a nice tale to tell people. In his restaurant in Washington DC we told the waiter that we named him after Joe Theismann, and he presented us with a signed photo of the man himself!!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> To be fair Mrs27 came up with the name,but it coincided with him scoring at wembley so it made a nice tale to tell people. In his restaurant in Washington DC we told the waiter that we named him after Joe Theismann, and he presented us with a signed photo of the man himself!!



I remember him from Channel 4's coverage. I can understand naming your wean after a former player, but naming a wean after a current player is fraught with 'dangers'....


----------



## discokermit (Jul 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> So you named your son after a footballer? That's never gonna end up a bit messy is it? Oh no.....


if i ever have a child it's going to be named 'ooh bully bully'.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> Am I right tho?



You isn't wrongs.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2010)

discokermit said:


> if i ever have a child it's going to be named 'ooh bully bully'.



Middle name 'Tatter'?


----------



## Bomber (Jul 8, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Ledley gone to celtic
> 
> £3 million down the drain then
> 
> I know it is his choice, but he has messed us about for a year now - so much for loyalty to this club and so much for wanting to play in the premiership.



You said it mate, so much for his loyalty to your lot !!  He could have joined us & gained himself a reputation as a Prem player. But no, go for the big wage packet get your arse kicked by Rangers. He'll be a Championship also ran in two seasons !


----------



## g force (Jul 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Stupid stupid boy.
> 
> Yes it will make him financially well off in the short term and make his agent a nice big fee (so guess who persuaded him it was a good move) but he has basically stepped off the career ladder.
> 
> You don't go from Scotland to the Prem. Basically you end up back in the Championship... if you are lucky.



Try telling that to Henrik Larsson.

As for loyalty...it's football. The reason people like Giggs and Del Piero get plaudits is because their exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 8, 2010)

g force said:


> Try telling that to Henrik Larsson.



OK! I spoke to Henrik ? Who else should I chat with? Count Venigoor of Hasslebank thing-gummy ??


----------



## 1927 (Jul 8, 2010)

Bomber said:


> You said it mate, so much for his loyalty to your lot !!  He could have joined us & gained himself a reputation as a Prem player. But no, go for the big wage packet get your arse kicked by Rangers. He'll be a Championship also ran in two seasons !



This!

If had left us and we had got £3m for him and he saved the club he would for ever have been a legend. As it is I hope he never darkens our door again. Thing is tho I think you have had a lucky escape, you'd have wasted your money cos imho he aint up to the prem anyway.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 8, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I remember him from Channel 4's coverage. I can understand naming your wean after a former player, but naming a wean after a current player is fraught with 'dangers'....



I remember Joe Theisman too. He was the unfortunate QB that got absolutely murderated by the speedy and utterly mean Giants LB Lawrence Taylor, his snapped knee rotating like a twig in a horrifying moment. So nasty were the compelling replays that it's stuck with me forever - indeed I think the TV company even ended up changing policy and apologising for the crystal clear grimness of it.

Good grab and blarney though 1927. I'm inclined to agree with you on Ledley too, the ungrateful cur. Cole it is then.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 8, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I remember Joe Theisman too. He was the unfortunate QB that got absolutely murderated by the speedy and utterly mean Giants LB Lawrence Taylor, his snapped knee rotating like a twig in a horrifying moment. So nasty were the compelling replays that it's stuck with me forever - indeed I think the TV company even ended up changing policy and apologising for the crystal clear grimness of it.
> 
> Good grab and blarney though 1927. I'm inclined to agree with you on Ledley too, the ungrateful cur. Cole it is then.



Off topic I know, but there's a good film called Blindside about a offensive tackle called Michale Oher. The film starts with footage of Theismann's injury which it explains changed football as since then offensive tackles have become far more valuable.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 8, 2010)

Drinkwater playing for City tonight, as is Bryan Hughes-Hull City MFer. Bellamy sat in stand with DJ as Terry Burton is on touchline!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 8, 2010)

bath city 0 cardiff city 2

Boothroyd and burke

edit........ http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/sport/Cardiff-prove-strong-City/article-2397251-detail/article.html


----------



## 1927 (Jul 8, 2010)

Even more curious, Rat Boy has left Celtic Park without signing and flown back home.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Even more curious, Rat Boy has left Celtic Park without signing and flown back home.



None of my mates up here ever expecterd him to sign.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> None of my mates up here ever expecterd him to sign.



I'm still changing ickle Oscar Joe's name to Paolo tho, just for all the shit Ledders has put us thru this week!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ledley the truth!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm here to be shot down, but my disappointment at Ledley looking like he 'might' be signing for Celtic over Stoke stemmed from one thing and one thing only - the affect it might have on his career as a Wales player.  I can see how fans are annoyed at the feller fucking off to Scotland at the expense of City (re the £3m), but for fuck's sake, he wasn't the divvy who put City in the position they're in.  Aye, he can give City a massive boost by plumping for Stoke, but it shouldn't be used like a gun at his head - he's a player, not some can't-do-maths financial director.  I'm still hoping he'll go to Stoke for the Prem experience (whether deemed good enough or not by fans, a Prem manager reckons he's good enough, which is enough) and that he'll improve as a Wales player.  We're long over-due some success at that level, and he'll have a part to play in that.  A move to Scotland would be retrograde.  Any kudos for being a Celtic player disappeared west ages ago.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 9, 2010)

slightly off topic, but i am sure cardiff fans will be interested.

Neath are after trundle   

edit .. on bbc as well


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 10, 2010)

are you happy now you heartless bastards? Ledley is upset by Internet (i think they may be talking about the other places though)


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> are you happy now you heartless bastards? Ledley is upset by Internet (i think they may be talking about the other places though)



My heart bleeds for him. I ams ure that the £25k a week will help him get over it. All this bollocks about the great service he has given us, well he didnt do it for free did he and has always been paid more than ya average young person and has consistently turned downany improved contract.  was always going to go on a free.

The Echo talked about him being a member of the "Cardiff City family", fair enough, how many people do you know who would have walked out on their family and made a decision which instead of saving the family business may well condemn it to bankruptcy?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2010)

Haven't been online since friday and didn't realise that there ios still no official announcement atht he has signed anywhere.

Secondly just thought about this. What would stop Celtic signing him today and selling him to Stoke tomorrow for big bucks, can that even happen or are you not allowed to be sold twice in same window?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2010)

Some talk about the fact that Joe is holding off signing til after the fianl whistle of the WC final as that officially marks the end of the season, the seaon in which Joe turned 23. Had he signed before the final whistle then we would have bee entitled to something in the region of £900k in training compensation, after the game we will entitled to nothing.

If this is true then the verbal bashing I gave him earlier on here is nothing to the one he deserved. I can see him being something of a hate figure in Cardiff  if this really is true.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 11, 2010)

I've heard those rumours as well. Surely though you can't direct the ire at Ledley for that if it is true, as Celtic will have presumably withheld the offer until tomorrow.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 11, 2010)

Its a bollocks rumour. The world cup is only every four years. Our seasons aren't four years long as we wait for the world cup to close them.

FIFA aren't the FA either so how does a FIFA competition dictate to a domestic league's start and finish ?

As to twice in a transfer window, no they can't. To stop all kinds of skulduggery and fee evasion.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I've heard those rumours as well. Surely though you can't direct the ire at Ledley for that if it is true, as Celtic will have presumably withheld the offer until tomorrow.



Celtic were expecting him to sign on thursday!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 11, 2010)

It's probably a bollocks rumour and our board are no doubt haggling over some trivial sum


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 12, 2010)

ledley saga finally comes to an end. Signed for Celtic


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> ledley saga finally comes to an end. Signed for Celtic



Contrary to Gromit assertion that it didnt matter Celtic announced that he signed this morning.

Problem is tho that he didnt travel with the team from Glasgow to Heathrow and instead travelled up from Cardiff. Then they release this video, which they have pulled from Youtube, which was obviously pre recorded. joe is wearing the same clothes he was wearing when he left Glasgow last thursday and struggles to name the day when he signed. He also says that he is looking forward to meeting up with Loovens on monday, not tomorrow or today!!


Its this cynical manipulation of the facts and teh underhandedness of it all which stinks. Celtic thought they had covered their arses by saying he signed today, but that is so obviously bollocks!!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 12, 2010)

Right, if you lot can stop sucking the lemons by the ton, is he any good, seriously. Simple question....


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Right, if you loty can stop sucking the lemons by the tone, is he any good, seriously. Simple questrion....



Good enough for the SPL, NOT good enough for the EPL.

Someone has really taken advantage of Joe's gullibility tho.

Says in that interview he is looking forward to playing in front of 60,ooo every week, WRONG

And as for European football, has he actually looked at Celtic's form in Europe over the last few years? He aint gonna be playing in a Champions League final anytime soon.

He reckons the SPL is a good league.Haha.

What is pissing Cardiff fans off today is he says that he looking forward to playing in a great stadium with great fans. Now that sounds like we didnt offer that, that has wound people up.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> Good enough for the SPL, NOT good enough for the EPL.
> 
> Someone has really taken advantage of Joe's gullibility tho.
> 
> ...



Sounds lik every footballer who's signed for a new club then, ie given to wittering on.... Oh well...


----------



## Gromit (Jul 12, 2010)

Just checked out that interview....

I came up to take a look at the stadium and facilities and er training facilities and fell in love with the club straight away.

Translation:
I came up to find out how much wonga they are going to give me and i when they did i said i'd like their balls and brown nose like a good un for a wedge like that.

Why Celtic?

The european as well.

Translation:
Erm I've forgotten the name of the competition that my agent said to mention.

What do you know about the club.

The fan expect you to win.

Translation:
Absolutely nothing so I'll blather on about the fans even though what I've said applies to the fans of most every club.

Did you get any advise from welsh players.

No. I txt'd Belamy though.

Translation:
I don't realise that Belamy is in fact welsh. Even though i've played for Wales with him.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 12, 2010)

Btw as someone who knows a little about body language, micro expressions and other tells.

Every time Ledley looks up to his right... he is trying to remember what his agent and media coach have told him to say. Even if its only a quick 'safe' expression to use.

Every time he looks down to his left he is genuinely thinking about his answer. Whats worrying is the amount of thinking he has to carry out to hold a simple interview with friendly interviewer. His poor little brain must have been aching afterwards bless im.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't remember if I posted my tale about him on here, but here goes anyway.
Start of last season I was convinced he was going to leave so thought I had better get a shirt signed by him for ickle 27. Chopra, Joe and a few others were signing autographs down the club shop so I wait in line with a shirt. I handed Joe the shirt and asked if he could write "Best Wishes to Oscar JOE, Joe Ledley", as I explained ickle 27 had been given his name.

He started to write, checking with me for the spelling of Oscar, and then he was finished "Best wishes to Oscar, Joe Ledley".

Chops leaned over and explained that I wanted him to write JOE, I confirmed that was right. Chops puts him arm round his shoulder and said "The gentleman explained that he named his son after you" Joe nodded in agreement that he understood, "Well your name isn't Oscar is it?" says Rocky!!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2010)

Funny how he's suddenly become thick cos he's left you lot.....


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Funny how he's suddenly become thick cos he's left you lot.....



On the contrary. If you take a look at previous Cardiff City threads I think you will find that his lack of intelligence has always been cause of amusement.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10551858&highlight=ledley#post10551858

I wish to retract the statement I made in the above post #2140. I remember posting it and I had just come back from a lunchtime session!!!!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2010)

Unlike the Murphys........


----------



## Gromit (Jul 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Funny how he's suddenly become thick cos he's left you lot.....


 
Nah he's always been thick.

Everyone I know whose  met him (or have stories of friends or family meeting him) have always made the same comment at the end of their story...

"Good job he's good at football"


----------



## badlands (Jul 16, 2010)

has DJ gone?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 17, 2010)

new single on the way - a 'welsh supergroup' recording 'i'll be there'

proceeds go towards Fred keenor statue


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 17, 2010)

badlands said:


> has DJ gone?


 
you been over to AAMB haven't you .... you naughty boy.

Not seen in on any reliable site ..... in fact not seen it anywhere other than 'over there'


----------



## badlands (Jul 17, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> you been over to AAMB haven't you .... you naughty boy.
> 
> Not seen in on any reliable site ..... in fact not seen it anywhere other than 'over there'



ah, you've been there too Clint


----------



## 1927 (Jul 18, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> new single on the way - a 'welsh supergroup' recording 'i'll be there'
> 
> proceeds go towards Fred keenor statue


 
Sure it wont be as good as The Jackson's version!


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2010)

Noooooo!


> Fulham remain without a manager as they prepare for the start of the season on 14 August.
> Cardiff City boss Dave Jones has been installed as the new favourite with bookmakers.




http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/f/fulham/8844517.stm


----------



## badlands (Jul 23, 2010)

editor said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/f/fulham/8844517.stm



It ain't so bad.

If he leaves, he leaves, 

we move on.

we're bigger than DJ


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2010)

badlands said:


> It ain't so bad.
> 
> If he leaves, he leaves,
> 
> ...



As much as I'd like to agree if we look at the warchest we've had for the last three years I'd have to say we ain't that big and have been punching above our weight. Who else to thank for that except DJ? Who could possibly manage as well on as little?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2010)

badlands said:


> It ain't so bad.
> 
> If he leaves, he leaves,
> 
> ...


What? He's the best manager we've had for decades. Just look what we've achieved with him. Losing him would be a terrible blow for the club.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 23, 2010)

Chopra getting a frustrated now - threatening to walk


----------



## 1927 (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't have this thread dropping off front page, but I guess its indicative of the crap we are putting up with currently.

Better noises coming from CCS this week tho.

Charlton may well be paid off this week, embargo lifted and Lee Naylor(replacement for Kennedy) training with us and marlon Harewood down at Vale complex!! If those both come off we are only a decent midfielder short of a bloody good squad.imho


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 4, 2010)

Cant find a link, but there seems to be an awful lot of chatter on the interweb that we have signed koumas on season long loan - or at least we will when embargo lifted.

dont normally post rumours but this one seems to be everywhere at the moment.


----------



## badlands (Aug 4, 2010)

Koumas is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badlands (Aug 4, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8886787.stm?

well,

nearly is better than nothing


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 4, 2010)

badlands said:


> Koumas is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
and he will be used to playing with Belamy


----------



## Gromit (Aug 4, 2010)

badlands said:


> Koumas is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
He was lazy in his 20s.

How lazy will he be now he is in his 30s?

Good player to have as a backup for Midfield but i can't see McPhail and him forming a solid midfield together.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 4, 2010)

it is now an *OFFICIAL* rumour http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2111345,00.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 4, 2010)

Gromit said:


> He was lazy in his 20s.
> 
> How lazy will he be now he is in his 30s?
> 
> Good player to have as a backup for Midfield but i can't see McPhail and him forming a solid midfield together.



Jones got the best out of him when he was last with city, but that was 5 years ago, so who knows. 

If he can return to previous city form I would rate him above McFail and even above Ledley


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 4, 2010)

I wonder if Koumas is any good in goal


----------



## 1927 (Aug 4, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I wonder if Koumas is any good in goal


 
I wouldn'y worry. There is no way we would have done a deal for Koumas unless we were sure the embargo would be lifted. Then we can sign Heaton and job is a good un!

I'm actually feeling good about the season now.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 5, 2010)

Embargo close to being lifted ... but third embargo possible


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Embargo close to being lifted ... but third embargo possible


 
3rd embargo doesn't really matter til january. We have made a few signings, lets bang in the registrations quick and away to go.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 6, 2010)

embargo lifted!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 6, 2010)

Why do we have to register Jon Meades?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2010)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Why do we have to register Jon Meades?


 
So he can play for us!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 6, 2010)

*Memories*

A friend in work and I were trying to work out if any of the squad were still around from when Koumas was last here. 

No was the answer. 

It certainly brought back some memories of players when we googled who was in fact here then.

Remember many of these?


Squad No.6 

1. Neil Alexander 
2. Jermaine Darlington 
3. Chris Barker 
4. Jeff Whitley 
5. Darren Purse 
6. Neil Cox 
7. Neal Ardley 
8. Jason Koumas 
9. Alan Lee 
10. Cameron Jerome 
11. Paul Parry 
12. Rhys Weston 
13. Tony Warner 
14. Willie Boland 
15. Glenn Loovens 
16. Joe Ledley 
17. Kevin Cooper 
18. Phil Mulryne 
19. Toni Koskela 
20. Byron Anthony 
21. Danny Parslow 
22. Stuart Fleetwood 
23. Martyn Margetson 
24. Richard Langley 
25. Andy Campbell 
26. Andrea Ferretti 
27. Nicky Fish 
28. Jon Kift


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gromit said:


> A friend in work and I were trying to work out if any of the squad were still around from when Koumas was last here.
> 
> No was the answer.
> 
> ...



I thought at the time that we had a decent squad. Looking at that lot now how mnay would get in a match day squad?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 6, 2010)

Nope. The season before and the season after were miles better squads.

I'd swap Rae of today for the Willie Bolland of 2005 though.


----------



## poisondwarf (Aug 7, 2010)

On BBC Breakfast News this morning they had some sports journalist on talking about the championship and who they fancied to go up etc and he didn't menttion Cardiff at all, which really pissed me off!

He did say it was going to be tight but I got all offended that our beloved CCFC didn't get a mention.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2010)

Bright pundit. Why mention a club who has lost a big asset on a free, said they needed to strengthen their squad for the push this year, and has done pretty much very little in the transfer market due to financial difficulties.

I don't rate our chances so far either. Hoping they prove me wrong of course.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 7, 2010)

No Koumas on sunday ... not fit


----------



## 1927 (Aug 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Bright pundit. Why mention a club who has lost a big asset on a free, said they needed to strengthen their squad for the push this year, and has done pretty much very little in the transfer market due to financial difficulties.
> 
> I don't rate our chances so far either. Hoping they prove me wrong of course.



Was Ledley really an asset? Not interested for the last two seasons and injured for most of last season. I think we have achieved depsite him not becaus eof him.

Personally I think we are in better shape than last year, if, and its a big if mind, Koumas puts in a good season.

Lost Kennedy gained Naylor. 

Lost Ledley gained Koumas, Drinkwater and possibly Olin whats his face from Hull.

Encks out Heaton in.

I'd sell Whitts as he wont do it again, and if we can sign Harewood I'd let Chops go and have the cash.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> Personally I think we are in better shape than last year, if, and its a big if mind, Koumas puts in a good season.
> 
> Lost Kennedy gained Naylor.
> 
> ...


 
Swap Chops for Marlon Harewood? How would that strengthen us?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 7, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Swap Chops for Marlon Harewood? How would that strengthen us?


 
I didn't say it would, just what I would do given the predicament we find ourselves in. It would however give us more options. Chopra can't play with Ross, whereas the consensus seems to be that Harewood would be able to play with Jay or Ross.


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2010)

this next week will make or break our season.

who's coming?

who's leaving?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2010)

OUT: Whits, Chops

IN: Naylor, Olin whats his face from Hull, Bellamy


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> OUT: Whits, Chops
> 
> IN: Naylor, Olin whats his face from Hull, Bellamy


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2010)

badlands said:


>


 
Whats so amusing?


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Whats so amusing?



Olin Whatshisfaecesfromhull

is he a midfielder?

does he play in the hole?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2010)

badlands said:


> Olin Whatshisfaecesfromhull
> 
> is he a midfielder?
> 
> does he play in the hole?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seyi_Olofinjana


----------



## badlands (Aug 10, 2010)

Olofinjana signs.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8899484.stm

nice one 

I reckon the Harewood signing might be dead in the water now though (with all the hoo-hah at the villa)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing what songs we sing about him


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2010)

badlands said:


> Olofinjana signs.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8899484.stm
> 
> ...


 
Harewood going to Blackpool by the sound of it. I'd rather Bellamy anyway!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 10, 2010)

Brian Clarke has passed away. An old skool gent and sportsman. RIP


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2010)

RIP Clarkey.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 10, 2010)

badlands said:


> Olofinjana signs.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8899484.stm
> 
> ...


 
surname translated ...... god made this


----------



## haZe36 (Aug 10, 2010)

Olofinjana - can be a good player on his day.

Mostly a bit of a wimp though, shirking tackles.

Frustrating given his size.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2010)

haZe36 said:


> Olofinjana - can be a good player on his day.
> 
> Mostly a bit of a wimp though, shirking tackles.
> 
> Frustrating given his size.



But will he be able to give a servcie to Bellamy? Thats all that concerns me.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2010)

RIP Clarkey.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2010)

Latest rumour is that there is a businessman in Cardiff prepared to sponsor wages for Bellamy to the tune of £40k a week!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 10, 2010)

> *western mail* jones has said he wants four players in and among those being linked with the bluebirds are lee naylor, seyi olofinjana, michael tonge, dave kitson, andy keogh and *jon stead*.



is that him out of the avengers?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> is that him out of the avengers?


 
It might well be its getting that surreal at the moment. We are used to being linked iwth every available player, but this year they are actually all signing, no money spent great additions tio the squad and the big one still to come!!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.realradiowales.co.uk/player/listen-again/kdfklf39/listen-6983/
Just listen to what Bellers has to say and tell me the guy isnt desperate to come to us. Love the bit when he says that he would love to get Cardiff to the prem and that it would worth 100 caps for WAles to him. Goes on to say that it is important for Wales to have  a Premiership either Swansea or *US*, he said US!!! sounds like he has made his mind up where his future lies if its not at Man City!!


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 11, 2010)

"Craig Bellamy 7/1 to sign for Cardiff City

Sky Bet make Craig Bellamy 7/1 to sign for Cardiff City following the news that Bellamy himself is unsure whether he will make Manchester City’s 25-man squad for the 2010/11 season. Bellamy is prepared to fight it out at Eastlands but with Roberto Mancini still looking at making further signings, the Welsh international may have to look elsewhere if he wants regular first team football.

Celtic remain the 1/3 favourites to secure the services of the 31-year-old with Fulham next best at 7/4 and Tottenham 2/1.


Sky Bet’s Tim Reynolds said: “Bellamy has always said that he would love to help Cardiff City gain promotion to the Premier League so if he doesn’t make Manchester City’s 25-man squad, the move could be on the cards especially if the Welsh captain would be willing to take a big drop in wages.”

In the other transfer news, Brazilian striker Luis Fabiano has been cut to 1/5 (from evens) to sign for Marseille following the news that Didier Deschamps is keen to sign the 29-year-old. It’s believed Fabiano is keen to play Champions League football in the upcoming season which Marseille would be able to offer him.

Craig Bellamy to join by the end of 2010 Summer Transfer Window

Celtic 1/3                                 Fulham 7/4 

Tottenham 2/1                         Cardiff 7/1

Aston Villa 14/1                      Newcastle 14/1

Sunderland 16/1                     Liverpool 25/1

Stuttgart 25/1                         Everton 25/1

Wolfsburg 25/1                       Stoke 25/1

Hamburg 25/1                         Lyon 33/1

Marseille 33/1                         Arsenal 50/1

Inter Milan 50/1                      AC Milan 50/1

Chelsea 66/1                           Real Madrid 66/1

Barcelona 66/1                        Bayern Munich 66/1"

He was 16/1 yesterday.


----------



## badlands (Aug 11, 2010)

we've paid the tax bill!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2010/08/11/tax-petition-dimissed-against-cardiff-city-91466-27044034/

no more embargo

come home craig


----------



## 1927 (Aug 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> we've paid the tax bill!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2010/08/11/tax-petition-dimissed-against-cardiff-city-91466-27044034/
> 
> ...


 
Where have you been? Embargo was lifted a week ago.

Good news on the Bellamy front, he has been omitted from Man City Europa Cup squad!!!! Is this an indication that he will not be in the 25 man squad, if he isnt I think he'll be ours.


----------



## badlands (Aug 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> Where have you been? Embargo was lifted a week ago.
> 
> Good news on the Bellamy front, he has been omitted from Man City Europa Cup squad!!!! Is this an indication that he will not be in the 25 man squad, if he isnt I think he'll be ours.



if we hadn't paid, the embargo would have been put back on.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2010)

Four one .... Ross proves we will miss him if he goes by sticking two in


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2010)

Shame it took extra time though.


----------



## badlands (Aug 12, 2010)

editor said:


> Shame it took extra time though.



Bristol Shitty, QPR. Reading, Doncaster, Sheff United and Forest all lost.

We won 4-1

Koumas played well

why you so down?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 12, 2010)

*Bellamy facing possible fine for his outburst*. Man City looking to dock him two weeks wages - £190k. I know he wants to come, but not sure what sort of circumstances would result in him donning a city shirt - cos we aint got that sort of money.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 12, 2010)

badlands said:


> Bristol Shitty, QPR. Reading, Doncaster, Sheff United and Forest all lost.
> 
> We won 4-1
> 
> ...


 
Peterborough away next round


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Peterborough away next round


 
Easy peasy, should be 4-0 up by half time!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 12, 2010)

Should be time to buy next season's Season Ticket soon I guess. 

I bought in October last year so I'm guessing September this year which is next month


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 13, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Should be time to buy next season's Season Ticket soon I guess.
> 
> I bought in October last year so I'm guessing September this year which is next month



There was a time when buying before the end of the season made you an ambassador. I bought mine in March, but i am now a lowly season ticket holder


----------



## Gromit (Aug 13, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> There was a time when buying before the end of the season made you an ambassador. I bought mine in March, but i am now a lowly season ticket holder


 
I'm not just an ambassdor. I'm a Platinum Ambassador.

They are running out of ways to big up early purchases. I'm expecting my next City title to be Gold Governor or something


----------



## 1927 (Aug 13, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'm not just an ambassdor. I'm a Platinum Ambassador.
> 
> They are running out of ways to big up early purchases. I'm expecting my next City title to be Gold Governor or something



Now that Mancini has told Bellamy he can find another club I think that next seasons tickets will be on sale soon with the tag of "I brought Craig Home".

I first posted about Bellers joining us before xams last year and was laughed at. Those of you who drink with me will know I have always felt he would come due to what i have heard from people who know him. I think the possibility is now reality and we need to believe.

If it comes off it will be the biggest shock transfer since Tevez and Mashcareno to West Ham, and that turned out ok for all concerned!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 14, 2010)

> *BBC WEBSITE* Cardiff, *knocked out of the Carling Cup by League Two Crewe in midweek*, have won only one away match against Derby in the last 27 years.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 14, 2010)

McNaughton down and it sounds serious


----------



## 1927 (Aug 14, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Swap Chops for Marlon Harewood? How would that strengthen us?


 
What a difference a week makes!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> McNaughton down and it sounds serious


 
Nearly 14 mins of injury time. Oh dear sounds like he was being worked on for a long time .

I do hope he is ok.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 15, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Nearly 14 mins of injury time. Oh dear sounds like he was being worked on for a long time .
> 
> I do hope he is ok.


 
Fit enough to come home on bus with the team


----------



## badlands (Aug 15, 2010)

rumours............ rumours abound, 

hold your breath


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2010)

badlands said:


> rumours............ rumours abound,
> 
> hold your breath


 
Ronaldo coming?


----------



## badlands (Aug 15, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Ronaldo coming?



sshhhh

don't jinx it


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 15, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Ronaldo coming?


 
now you are being silly. it's Giggs


----------



## badlands (Aug 15, 2010)

if this is true,

we'll be up by xmas


----------



## badlands (Aug 16, 2010)

Where the fuck was Bellamy today?

Cos Savage just said on FiveLive that Bellers has been in talks in person all day with a club.

Savage said he would sign tomorrow for said club (probably)

Who's seen him today in Cardiff?


----------



## badlands (Aug 16, 2010)

Leatherface weighs in

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Transfer-news-Harry-Redknapp-of-Tottenham-tells-Manchester-City-s-Craig-Bellamy-not-to-go-to-Cardiff-and-holds-out-hope-of-4million-deal-article556379.html


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2010)

badlands said:


> Leatherface weighs in
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Transfer-news-Harry-Redknapp-of-Tottenham-tells-Manchester-City-s-Craig-Bellamy-not-to-go-to-Cardiff-and-holds-out-hope-of-4million-deal-article556379.html


Great writing!



> *Cardiff *remain determined not to sell to the club that beat them to the final Champions League spot last season. Redknapp, however, is keen to convince Spurs chairman Daniel Levy to pay City what they want for Bellamy - around £4million. They bought the Welsh star for £12million from West Ham in January 2009.


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 17, 2010)

Bellamy is a bluebird!


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_6317514,00.html?


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 17, 2010)

You can still get 12/1 for us to win the Championship too.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2010)

Wooohooo!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 17, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Bellamy is a bluebird!


 
I suppose this finally makes up for the club selling Toshack all those years ago


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 17, 2010)

More signings on the cards.



> *WESTERN MAIL* DAVE Jones is poised to strengthen his Cardiff City squad and has three players in his sights - Craig Bellamy, centre-half Chris Riggott and left-back Lee Naylor.



Who will be pushed out? I hope Burke still gets regular football, man of the season last year for me.


----------



## g force (Aug 17, 2010)

Lee Naylor is still playing? Jesus....


----------



## badlands (Aug 17, 2010)

SSN now reprting that Bellers is NOT a done deal


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 17, 2010)

badlands said:


> SSN now reprting that Bellers is NOT a done deal



Waiting for the medical?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 17, 2010)

g force said:


> Lee Naylor is still playing? *Jesus....*



Bellamy is not the Messiah, he is just a naughty boy


----------



## g force (Aug 17, 2010)

a very naughty boy.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 17, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Bellamy is not the Messiah, he is just a naughty boy


 
A very naughty boy.

When i first heard about this last October from a source very close to Belelrs I found it hard to believe, I posted it on Cardiff City mb's and was laughed at and called dillusional and far far worse. I have always believed it would happen because of where I heard it and Badlands will confirm I have been steadfast in my assertion that it would happen.

Craig Bellamy is an absolute legend and this has to be the most incredible gesture from him.


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2010)

fair play.  I didn't think it would actually happen.  Loved him at West Ham and he'll tear the championship a new one.*


*as long as he doesn't get injured.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 17, 2010)

Motherwell threatening us with a winding up order over the 175k we owe them for Quinn. Supposedly bailiffs at the ground on Saturday 

crazy day.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Motherwell threatening us with a winding up order over the 175k we owe them for Quinn. Supposedly bailiffs at the ground on Saturday
> 
> crazy day.


 
They've seen us sign Craig and aren't hoping to steal him as goods to the value of the debt. Well we're onto them and will hide him down Dave Jones' pants so that they can't find him and will have to make do with a couple of tellys instead.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## 1927 (Aug 17, 2010)

Gromit said:


> They've seen us sign Craig and aren't hoping to steal him as goods to the value of the debt. Well we're onto them and will hide him down Dave Jones' pants so that they can't find him and will have to make do with a couple of tellys instead.


 
No need mate, Vincant Tan isn't stupid, he's put bellamy in his missus' name!!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cheers Clint, one of the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen mate


----------



## badlands (Aug 18, 2010)

Has Lee Naylor signed?

another good piece in the jigsaw if true


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 19, 2010)

badlands said:


> Has Lee Naylor signed?
> 
> another good piece in the jigsaw if true


 
Brilliant news if he has. I can see the club not wanting to announce it, can't imagine it helping with all the Bellamy commotion. All I think we need now is a solid centre half and we should be top 2 no problem.


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2010)

Bellers fully registered

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2127971,00.html


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2010)

badlands said:


> Bellers fully registered
> 
> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2127971,00.html



Yay. So at last I can breath again.

Although tbh as I've previously stated, until i see him run on the pitch in our shirt I still don't believe it.

Cardiff signing (for a year) a 14 million pound player *for free *and we only have to pay part of his  wages. 

Who wrote to Santa? 

Pinch me I'm dreaming.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 19, 2010)

Just in case anyone has been put off going saturday after the BBC announcing it was sold out ... IT AINT (yet)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 19, 2010)

This feels a little bit like an end of year post, but in the last 8 months the roller coaster that is life as a Cardiff City supporter has had more twists and turns than several years at most clubs.

2009 ended with a unique offer, buy your season ticket before 31st December and the club will spend all that money on new players – if we got promoted you would get your money back. 2010 started with the news that we were under embargo so we could not buy players. Cue protest marches and people wearing riverside FC scarves. 

Games cancelled cos new state of the art under pitch heating was not finished.

We draw Chelsea away in FA Cup – and we gave them a scare (on and off the pitch)

We beat Bristol City six nil away

We beat the jacks with a last minute winner at home

Get a right royal pasting off Newcastle away

New owners step in

Win penalty shoot out to go to Wembley and have pitch invasion

Lose by one goal in play off final

City fans send EDL packing and become pariahs of the hooligan world for not being racist.

Ledley waltzes off to Scotland in a strop losing us a shed load of money in the process – local boy done good turns into traitor in a matter of days. City fans think things cannot get any worse.

Countless embargos seem to be placed and lifted as we do battle with the tax man.

News leaks out that we aint paid for some of the players we bought last summer.

Out of the blue fans favourite Jason Koumas returns and fans think things cannot get any better.

Even more out of the Blue, Bellamy signs and has the whole of the football world is talking about us. Fans know things cannot get any better.

Club shop runs out of Ys to go on the back of replica shirts

The league throw spanner in the works and Bellamy almost goes tits up

Club rescue the situation and everyone is now expecting us to go up as champions.

One minute we cannot sign anybody, next thing you know we have seven new signings.

And it’s only August!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2010)

This is what is so great about being a Cardiff City fan. Its never boring.

Sometimes we wish it was and we were like Man Utd where the most they had to moan about some years was that we didn't win by as much as we'd hoped. But nah that would be boring and no real challenge. Real football fans love the rollercoaster of emotions you get when your support really means something and you never know what is going to happen one month from the next..


----------



## 1927 (Aug 20, 2010)

As someone asked on the City boards, are we the craziest football club in the world??

Probably.

Maybe we could have t-shirts!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 20, 2010)

1927 said:


> As someone asked on the City boards, *are we the craziest football club in the world??*
> 
> Probably.
> 
> Maybe we could have t-shirts!!



We'd probably give you a run for your money on that front I reckon. 

I know what you mean though, I can't imagine what it would be like to support a normal team where not much unpredictable ever happens. Give me teams like Cardiff and Palace over your Man Utd's, Liverpool and Chelsea's of this world etc.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 20, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> We'd probably give you a run for your money on that front I reckon.
> 
> I know what you mean though, I can't imagine what it would be like to support a normal team where not much unpredictable ever happens. Give me teams like Cardiff and Palace over your Man Utd's, Liverpool and Chelsea's of this world etc.


 

Absolutely. Imgaine being a Chelsea fan where nothing less than a win is good enough or a Manure fan who expects to win the Prem every season by right.

We are enjoying being at the centre of the football univers this week, but you know that Bellers will probably do his knee playing for wales next week and we'll struggle to make the play-offs!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 20, 2010)

1927 said:


> Absolutely. Imgaine being a Chelsea fan where nothing less than a win is good enough or a Manure fan who expects to win the Prem every season by right.
> 
> *We are enjoying being at the centre of the football univers this week, but you know that Bellers will probably do his knee playing for wales next week and we'll struggle to make the play-offs!!*


 
That would be typical.  You can't worry too much about these things, just keep on enjoying the rollercoaster innit.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cardiff castle tonight light show by NPower.


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 21, 2010)

Go on Jay!


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2010)

Fucking awesome result today. Love it!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 21, 2010)

1927 said:


> Cardiff castle tonight light show by NPower.


 
Did you use to post as Joncandy on the city message board?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2010)

1927 said:


> Cardiff castle tonight light show by NPower.


 
saw that on way out last night


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 21, 2010)

Splendid, absolutely splendid. Bellamy made a big contribution, but the result was down to a big team effort. Burke MOM for me.

We looked a bit nervous at first but as the game progressed we just got tighter and tighter. At one point i think we were taking the piss, just passing the ball around to wind them up.

Who would have thought two weeks ago we would have heard the words "Substitute for Cardiff City - Replacing Craig Bellamy, Jason Koumas!"

One thing we have missed in the past is quality balls into the box for the likes of Jay to finish off. Bellamy is that missing piece of the jigsaw.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 21, 2010)

video of the bellamy goal from the canton end

*not my handy work i hasten to add.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 21, 2010)

Hold on! just when you think it cant get any better.... Western Mail seem to think Loovens is coming back!


----------



## badlands (Aug 21, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Splendid, absolutely splendid. Bellamy made a big contribution, but the result was down to a big team effort. Burke MOM for me.
> 
> We looked a bit nervous at first but as the game progressed we just got tighter and tighter. At one point i think we were taking the piss, just passing the ball around to wind them up.
> 
> ...



completely agree about Burkey, when he came on everything started to click. I have no idea what the formation was in the second half!!

brilliant to see Bellamy pick the ball up at left back

wait
and
wait

then unleash a brilliant 50 yard pass to Burkey to score


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Did you use to post as Joncandy on the city message board?


 
No! My user name on ccmb is a combination of the two teams I support.On AAMB my name is a combination of Bluebird and the pub where I drink.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Hold on! just when you think it cant get any better.... Western Mail seem to think Loovens is coming back!


 

Final piece of the jigsaw. What the picture looks like tho I have no idea.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2010)

IF we go up this year and keep  Bellamy and Koumas, what are the chances we could just persuade Giggs to have a swansong with the city, but would he get in the team?
Maybe we should just go and get him in january. If we don't JONES OUT!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2010)

Loovens left under a black cloud. Would the fans get behind him again?

Would he be as good as his former self now that he has been a part of the inferior Scottish league and not had regular football?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2010)

1927 said:


> IF we go up this year and keep  Bellamy and Koumas, what are the chances we could just persuade Giggs to have a swansong with the city, but would he get in the team?
> Maybe we should just go and get him in january. If we don't JONES OUT!


 
Show some ambition. I'd rather Aaron Ramsey or Gareth Bale than Giggs. Preferably both.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 22, 2010)

1927 said:


> Maybe we should just go and get him in january. If we don't JONES OUT!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 22, 2010)

1927 said:


> IF we go up this year and keep  Bellamy and Koumas, what are the chances we could just persuade Giggs to have a swansong with the city, but would he get in the team?
> Maybe we should just go and get him in january. If we don't JONES OUT!


 
IF we go up we might keep Koumas. Bellamy will not be staying though -- Man City do not want him playing for rivals in their bid to be Champions.


----------



## badlands (Aug 22, 2010)

he'll be in the last year of his contract though.

we'll be quids in and we'll get him for a real knock down price.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2010)

Just watched the football league show (recorded) and they called us promotion contenders. 

It's early days yet but I've already got those dare to dream nerves. God its way too early to be getting hopeful and worried in equal measure but I'm there already with an underlying hope that this year we go up automatically. 

Could this be a dream come true year. I'm scared to believe for fear it gets jinxed. 

Christ football don't half play with.your emotions sometimes.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> IF we go up we might keep Koumas. Bellamy will not be staying though -- Man City do not want him playing for rivals in their bid to be Champions.


 
Heard an interesting comment from Bobby Gould yesterday that he hinted that Bellamy may well be a permanent transfer. He intimated that  Man City have agreed tom rip up his contract at the end of this season!


----------



## badlands (Aug 22, 2010)

my friends,

we are premiership bound

it's the dream

our dream

pick and shovel


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2010)

badlands said:


> my friends,
> 
> we are premiership bound
> 
> ...


 
Shhhhhh! Dont talk like that yet please, that pick and shovela re just digging a hole you might not get out of.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2010)

Annis is complaining on his forum that the club have been incompetent cos they have not signed up new contracts with the players like Jay in their last year.

Will he ever be happy with what the club do? You sign Bellamy and Koumas and get accussed of incompetence.


----------



## badlands (Aug 23, 2010)

1927 said:


> Shhhhhh! Dont talk like that yet please, that pick and shovela re just digging a hole you might not get out of.



true.

especially as there's chitter chat about Jay leaving


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2010)

1927 said:


> Annis is complaining on his forum that the club have been incompetent cos they have not signed up new contracts with the players like Jay in their last year.
> 
> Will he ever be happy with what the club do? You sign Bellamy and Koumas and get accussed of incompetence.


 
You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink. 

Without offering them incredibly stupid pay increases, which we can't afford, then we ain't going to get them to resign. They'll keep their options open. 

It won't be an issue when we get promoted though. We'll be able to pick and choose who we want to stay then. 

Annis is just looking for any critism he can fund as he is Hammam's whipping boy. Trying to find anyway to get Sam back in, who will then give Annis greater access to the club with which to line his own pockets.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well with the amount of love Bellers has experienced this week (his interviews on BBC revealing how affected he has been by it all) and if if if he stays fit and if if if it all carries on like this, why would he wantto go back to Citeh when he could potentially stay at home. If we don't go up he is gone, chwarae teg because he is fucking brilliant, but if if if we go up, well, we would have to be in the frame, no?

Most amazing week of my footballing life, I thin. To borrow from all those vox pops on the Football League Show, BUZZING!!!!


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2010)

Worth seeing one more time:


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2010)

OUCH!







Anyone want to defend this "tackle"? No doubt Palace and Sheff Utd fans will be along to say it isn't that bad.

Ref is in perfect position and did nothing,imho players who put other players out should be abnned until injured player is fit to play again!.
That challeneg could have ended Chops career


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2010)

In other news 6450 Bellamy shirts sold so far, from what we know about the cost if shirts after the Newcastle revelations that has to be a profit in excess of £250k.

Malaysians have got costs for increasing capacity to 36k for next season in case we go up. 

New investors have been looking round ground this week.

Keogh probably signing this week from Wolves.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 24, 2010)

me thinks this Boothroyd character is going to be this seasons top scorer - in the league

city one up against posh - jay scored

(jacks one nil down)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 24, 2010)

grrrrrrrrr equaliser


----------



## Gromit (Aug 24, 2010)

Our boys could do without this going to ET


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 24, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Our boys could do without this going to ET


 
well it aint - at least we can concentrate on the league now


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> well it aint - at least we can concentrate on the league now


 
Posh knocked Newcastle out last year, look what happened to them.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 24, 2010)

*jones out!*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 25, 2010)

_Another _striker on the way? Wolves boss Mick McCarthy says striker Andy Keogh is to join Cardiff City.

After last night i would have thought it was defenders we are after. never mind, will just have to bang in more than we concede.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 25, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> _Another _striker on the way? Wolves boss Mick McCarthy says striker Andy Keogh is to join Cardiff City.
> 
> After last night i would have thought it was defenders we are after. never mind, will just have to bang in more than we concede.



Don't forget there's no way Craig Bellamy will stay fit all season especially with more cloggers and hitmen in the CH than the PL.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2010)

Will he be the cover for Bothroyd we've so badly needed?
The target man that will allow Dave Jones to stick to Plan A when Bothroyd goes off injured because we don't have a Plan B that works (if there is in fact any Plan B at all).

6" dead according to Wiki so not mega tall. (But then Wiki alread has him down as on loan to us before any official announcement has been made)


----------



## 1927 (Aug 25, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Don't forget there's no way Craig Bellamy will stay fit all season especially with more cloggers and hitmen in the CH than the PL.


 
Well we've already played Sheff Utd, so just Palace and QPR to worry about, unless there is another Warnock tainted club I have forgotten!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2010)

1927 said:


> Well we've already played Sheff Utd, so just Palace and QPR to worry about, unless there is another Warnock tainted club I have forgotten!


 
We still got Utd away I'm sorry to say 

Thats where they are at there worst and the refs at their most scared to punish it.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 25, 2010)

1927 said:


> Well we've already played Sheff Utd, so just Palace and QPR to worry about, unless there is another Warnock tainted club I have forgotten!



Actually I'm off the mark a bit. 
He started 31 times last season and came on 9 times as sub. 
I thought his knee caused more problems than that. 
Only Tevez, Barry and De Jong and the ex-goalie played more than him.


----------



## badlands (Aug 25, 2010)

Andy Keogh's signs.

All official like

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2134646,00.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 27, 2010)

Ross gone to Leeds  Sad, he served us well when he was allowed to, good luck son
Chops out for ten weeks  luckily we seem to have more depth in the squad this year
and the Malaysians are already talking about expanding the stadium when we get promoted  bit premature if you ask me

and....

Bellamy talks about staying with Cardiff forever  lets hope we go up then


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2010)

Best of luck to Ross. He got a raw deal (last year) being made second fiddle to Chops after being our top scorer the year before. 

But that's footy for you.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 27, 2010)

So Ross Mc Cormack has joined Leeds - apparently we paid about £350K for him (and apparently  ridsdale turend down £4 million for him last year!) 

Looks like we got a good deal - whats your thoughts on the lad cardiff fans?


----------



## badlands (Aug 27, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> So Ross Mc Cormack has joined Leeds - apparently we paid about £350K for him (and apparently  ridsdale turend down £4 million for him last year!)
> 
> Looks like we got a good deal - whats your thoughts on the lad cardiff fans?



He's fat.

Likes a drink.

And crashes his car a lot.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 28, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> So Ross Mc Cormack has joined Leeds - apparently we paid about £350K for him (and apparently  ridsdale turend down £4 million for him last year!)
> 
> Looks like we got a good deal - whats your thoughts on the lad cardiff fans?



In his first season for us he played a blinder, netting 24 goals. Many of those were from free kicks and penalties, he is sopmething of a master of the spot kick, but they were goals none the less.

Last season we brought in Chopra and before a ball had been kicked Ross was in a strop at the thought of being on the bench. i could not understand this, cos in my opinion when he is motivated i is as good as Chopra, but for whatever reason he did spend most of the season on in the dug out.

Sadly, rather than fight for his place he opted to get pissed and moan a lot. Not the sort of thing Dave Jones tolerates.

In short, when he puts his mind to it he can be rather special, but has some motivation problems. Also, amount of time he has spend on the bench and the bar stool means he is not quite at his peak in terms of fitness (although i hasten to add, i am sure he could run rings around me )


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> In his first season for us he played a blinder, netting 24 goals. Many of those were from free kicks and penalties, he is sopmething of a master of the spot kick, but they were goals none the less.
> 
> Last season we brought in Chopra and before a ball had been kicked Ross was in a strop at the thought of being on the bench. i could not understand this, cos in my opinion when he is motivated i is as good as Chopra, but for whatever reason he did spend most of the season on in the dug out.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers. Thats interesting. So he has a point to prove doesn;t he? We'll see how he responds, Grayson did well with our ex-prima donna beckford - so could be able to handle another stroppy one.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 28, 2010)

Posh have drawn swansea in next round of League Cup


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 28, 2010)

I know it is only half time, but i would like to be the first person this season to say .... *WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!*


----------



## badlands (Aug 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I know it is only half time, but i would like to be the first person this season to say .... *WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!*



till the last second


----------



## badlands (Aug 28, 2010)

we are going up

you know that,

don't you?


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2010)

I like today's result.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 29, 2010)

Roger Johnson has had a busy day. Goalie gets sent of for giving Johnson a slap - and Roger hits back of net.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 31, 2010)

No restrictions on Millwall travel. Should be interesting


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 31, 2010)

Window closed, but there seem to be rumours bubbling under the surface that Gabbidon might be coming back on loan.


----------



## badlands (Aug 31, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Window closed, but there seem to be rumours bubbling under the surface that Gabbidon might be coming back on loan.



we cant get anyone else on loan.

good news tho,

Oli can play against Hull

bad news Gerard could have a stormer

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2140845,00.html


----------



## 1927 (Aug 31, 2010)

badlands said:


> we cant get anyone else on loan.
> 
> good news tho,
> 
> ...


 
Awesome bit of business by City. Oli will make a far bigger difference to out team than Gerard will make to theirs!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 7, 2010)

back to proper football soon, be interesting to see how the respective loans play against their substantive clubs.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 10, 2010)

looks like we have another signing, 



> *BBC* Cardiff City are set to sign former Middlesbrough defender Chris Riggott subject to a "rigorous" fitness test.
> 
> The 30-year-old former England under-21 international is a free agent after Middlesbrough released him in June.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 10, 2010)

> BBC • Cardiff boast the best conversion rate in the division so far, with a goal being scored every 4.67 attempts on average.



who the fuck comes up with this shit


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 11, 2010)

Bellamy, Boothroyd, Drinkwater and Marshall all doubts for today due to injury .....


----------



## 1927 (Sep 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Bellamy, Boothroyd, Drinkwater and Marshall all doubts for today due to injury .....


 
So we have to bring in Koumas, Keogh, McPhail and Heaton!!! What riches we have these days, all four replacements would probably be regular first teamers at just about every other club in the division.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> So we have to bring in Koumas, Keogh, McPhail and Heaton!!! What riches we have these days, all four replacements would probably be regular first teamers at just about every other club in the division.



and we still got burke, oli and whitts


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2010)

And it's another win! Unbeaten and in second place with another fucking huge 24,000+ crowd.

I'm liking this season very much indeed.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/8977674.stm


----------



## 1927 (Sep 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> and we still got burke, oli and whitts


 
Due to other commitments that was the first league game I have seen this season, I obv didn't get to see Bellamy play, but Oli is the absolute bollocks. How an EPL club didn't snap him up I dont know, but he was awesome, only on the field for about an hour, prob less, but easily man of the match. We proved today we are not a one man club, but I think his presence is spurring everyone else on. The football on display today, against a team that was in the Prem just 5 months ago was sublime, one of the most enjoyable afternoons I have ever had down the City. The big difference was, and regular city goers will understand this, was that usually at 1-0 I am expecting the equaliser. Today I never even saw the equaliser as an option.


----------



## badlands (Sep 11, 2010)

our 2nd X1 is quite tasty


----------



## 1927 (Sep 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> our 2nd X1 is quite tasty


 
*1927 likes this.*


----------



## badlands (Sep 13, 2010)

where are the superfoxes fans?

they normally squat here all confident before we take them to the cleaners.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 13, 2010)

badlands said:


> where are the superfoxes fans?
> 
> they normally squat here all confident before we take them to the cleaners.


 
Lets not tempt fate.Lets just play it cool this season and just come on and take the piss AFTER we have stuffed teams.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Sep 13, 2010)

So I have a lift to Leics and back (it is 2 hrs each way) with my Leics-supporting mate

I have no match ticket but am sure I can blag it in as there's always tickets on the go

Should I go? Would have to make some random excuse up to leave work at 4. 

Gotta love spontaneous night games. 

Anyone on here going Ipswich on Sat? I am (I think) - that should be a good 'un and all


----------



## Gromit (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll be at Ipswich. £31 a ticket was a bit unexpected mind.


----------



## badlands (Sep 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> Lets not tempt fate.Lets just play it cool this season and just come on and take the piss AFTER we have stuffed teams.



tbh I'm not that confident,

no Bellers, Chops, Bothroyd, Oli or Drinkwater


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2010)

If we win tonight then this is a seriously good squad. We will know tonight if the squad members are going to step up and fight for places in the team. C'mon boys, but I'm not confident!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2010)

Naylor!!!!!!Get in there my son.

35 yard shot from left wing!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 14, 2010)

jones out!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> jones out!


 
Got in before me!!


----------



## badlands (Sep 14, 2010)

not unexpected

but look at the other results!

still second

and the galacticos to come back


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2010)

badlands said:


> where are the superfoxes fans?
> 
> they normally squat here all confident before we take them to the cleaners.


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 14, 2010)

You let me down tonight Cardiff, Leicester are starting to look a bit decent


----------



## Gromit (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd be upset if we were beaten with all our best players on the pitch. They weren't.

The important match is on Saturday anyway.....







...important cause I'll be there in person


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 14, 2010)

Smurker - you're not wrong. We're starting to look pretty tasty, after a shakey start.


----------



## badlands (Sep 14, 2010)

strung out said:


>



I did follow it up tho

nice sub editing


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 14, 2010)

Better to lose to a team at the bottom of the league than give points to rivals at the top


----------



## 1927 (Sep 15, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Better to lose to a team at the bottom of the league than give points to rivals at the top


 
They may have been bottom yesterday but we all know that is not a true reflection of their abilities, but sure there will be the usual snipers on cardiff boards wanting DJ out for losing to a bottom 3 team!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 15, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Better to lose to a team at the bottom of the league than give points to rivals at the top


 
Silly billy. One swallow does not a summer make. I suspect we will probably still end up as your rivals at the top


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 17, 2010)

early news on Leeds away from CCSC

probably not full bubble, but voucher exchange at services

probably 12:30 kick off - so an early start in order


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Silly billy. One swallow does not a summer make. I suspect we will probably still end up as your rivals at the top


 
I dont suppose Clint is saying you will be a bottom team all season, but giving you 3 points right now is better than givng them up to QPR as they will get away from us, I would think that every Cardiff fan knows you will be there or thereabouts as the end of the season.


----------



## badlands (Sep 18, 2010)

breaking the silence.........

we're a point off automatic

we're the best team in the league at full strength

Riggott could be the answer at the back

Ladies and gentlemen,

we're going up

pinch yourselves


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 18, 2010)

the on line ticket office seem to be selling tickets quite a way in advance - so if anyone is interested, the jack tickets are available, but selling quickly.

tickets currently on the website -
Cardiff City v Millwall
Saturday, 25 September 2010 (12:00)


Cardiff City v Crystal Palace
Tuesday, 28 September 2010 (19:45)


Cardiff City v Bristol City
Saturday, 16 October 2010 (12:00)


Cardiff City v Norwich City
Saturday, 30 October 2010 (15:00)


Cardiff City v Swansea City
Sunday, 7 November 2010 (13:10)


Cardiff City v Nottingham Forest
Saturday, 20 November 2010 (15:00)


Cardiff City v Preston North End
Saturday, 4 December 2010 (15:00)


----------



## strung out (Sep 18, 2010)

cracking goal you lot scored today


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 19, 2010)

strung out said:


> cracking goal you lot scored today


 
He tried something earlier and it went straight to Marshall, it looked to me like he was getting over confident with his back passes. Hopefully, a lesson learnt


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 21, 2010)

I realise it is terribly bad form to cut and paste from other forums, but this (posted by the lone gunman on mikes board) may be of interest, 



> The following were the main topics of converstaion during yesterday evening's CCFC Travel Group meeting at the Cardiff City Stadium:
> 
> Portsmouth Away (28/8/10)
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2010)

Going to away games  is a fucking pain in the arse these days.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2010)

editor said:


> Going to away games  is a fucking pain in the arse these days.


 
Made me laugh, well mad actually, that we have to put up with these retsriction for many away games, and yet when Manchester police instigated similar retsrictions for Rangers fans travelling to OT last week the media was full of it. You owuld have thought that no team had ever experienced a bubble before.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 23, 2010)

editor said:


> Going to away games  is a fucking pain in the arse these days.


 
Never mind keeping the plod happy Leeds away is now a fucking Monday evening to keep sky happy


----------



## Gromit (Sep 23, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Never mind keeping the plod happy Leeds away is now a fucking Monday evening to keep sky happy


 
Every time we play Leeds it seems that Sky want to broadcast it.

They hope and pray for a repeat of the FA cup scandal, so that they can big up the grudge match element beforehand, then broadcast the trouble, then condemn it, whilst rubbing their hands in glee that they got it.

Bloody hypocrites. 

Doubt they'll get what they want though.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thought you were talking about the Leeds leg which was switched months ago. Look on the bright side tho, its more money in the coffers.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 25, 2010)

> BBC> Cardiff hope Seyi Olofinjana, who missed the defeats at Ipswich and Leicester because of a foot injury, will be able to return on Saturday.
> 
> Danny Drinkwater (thigh) and striker Michael Chopra (ankle) are also hoping to return, but Craig Bellamy is still out with a knee complaint.



Nice to see Chopra back, looks like the talk of ten weeks was a bit pessimistic (assuming he is back). Even better to see Oli back.

Jones seems to think Bellamy over did it pre-season in his bid to get in the Man City Squad  Hope he does not turn into another Fowler

Also, Forde returns to cardiff today, i seem to remember he was not the greatest goal keeper in the world.

Sadly, i have a wedding to go to - but i will be having a sneaky listen in on my mp3 radio thing.


----------



## badlands (Sep 25, 2010)

a nice ugly win!

well done Keogh


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2010)

ave that ya sarf lundun scumsuckers!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 25, 2010)

Poor game but worth it for the last minute winner from Keogh. He can trap the ball further than I can kick it. Nice header though. Fuck off Millwall you caaaannnts.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2010)

Boss took his famil today so I found mysloef without ticket. Had a choice, pay £27 for a ticket or go Premier for £50, i buckled and went prem. Great time but dnit to bottling it and left for bar wth 5 mins to go and saw winner from there.

We struggled at times, but also at times played some of the most beautiful football seen in Cardiff, but i guess that is the story mots gmaes these days. darcy Blake is turning into a great great player imho, took a massive hit today and git up and got on with it. Thought Hudson played well too, although I'm sure there will be others who will say he had his worst ever game, and Gyepes is solid this season.


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2010)

had a few drinks have we?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2010)

And the Jacks lost! LOL!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2010)

strung out said:


> had a few drinks have we?


 
What? Just cos I said Hudson played well!!!!!


----------



## badlands (Sep 25, 2010)

strung out said:


> had a few drinks have we?



It was a 12 kick off.

(and all that entails)

You won too


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 26, 2010)

I hope this is a nothing story with the papers just filling pages again, but to let Burke go would be criminal. Come on jonesey, make the offer.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 26, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I hope this is a nothing story with the papers just filling pages again, but to let Burke go would be criminal. Come on jonesey, make the offer.


 
Total nonsense story.

Player says he want to stay, but hasnt been offered new contract then says there is no rush to get it sorted. Welsh media is aboslute bollocks. Everyone knows that the clubs priority was getting signings in for the season and then they would concentrate on signing up out of contract players which is what they are doing, Whiits signs tomorrow.


----------



## pauld (Sep 26, 2010)

*Incoming! - urban75 cardiff/millwall match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-millwall-1011.html


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2010)

That is a magnificent piece of writing, Paul - one of your finest reports to date, if I may make so bold.

Top work!


----------



## pauld (Sep 26, 2010)

editor said:


> That is a magnificent piece of writing, Paul - one of your finest reports to date, if I may make so bold.
> 
> Top work!



cheers big man - slow getting started this season - all the excitement!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Sep 26, 2010)

Good work Paul boss. Knuckle-dragging recidivists, Peter Pan thug nostalgists. Don't get that kind of eloquence on many City message boards 

As is my wont (natural born loser) I pitched up to both the Walkers and Portman Road for performances of such abject poverty that it was like the last 10 years never happened (though, oddly, I kind of loved it for that, the unreconstructed squalor of the fact that we are a bit shit despite the glossy romance of fashion, to borrow from Billy Bragg)

We need oli BIG style. Rarely if ever have I seen a better footballing midfielder down there, save JK in his first spell there, and save Eddie Newton

Good stuff mate, and I for one am gald it didn't kick off all over the place. May wear my colours down the Den after all. Not.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 28, 2010)

You lot will tonk us tonight, probably by more than the 5 that Derby put past us at the weekend. 

I'll be happy with a consolation goal tbh


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not exactly going to plan at the moment. Come on City for fuck's sake!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 29, 2010)

Pleased with the point last night and from the sounds of things we might have even got all three.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Pleased with the point last night and from the sounds of things we might have even got all three.


 
Where the hell did you hear that?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 29, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/9031705.stm

Well this seems to back up what I have heard from some of my travelling chums.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/9031705.stm
> 
> Well this seems to back up what I have heard from some of my travelling chums.


 
I really struggle to understand how they reckon you looked more likley to take 3 points!!!

The ref last night was an absolute disgrace missing so much including blatant handballs 5 yards in front of him. Jay was battered for the full 90 minutes, pulled over in the box, climbed on etc and he got fuck all. He is one of the most fouled players in the division and refs dont seem to give a fuck. I understand Jay's frustration last nite and why he picked up a yellow card, the respect campaign has to work both ways. Jay consistently gets fouled all game and as soon as he gives naything back he is the one penalised.

Heaton was awesome last night, his confidence and command of the box is so much better than Marshall. And whisper it quietly, but Hudson was again up there for MoM.

Naylor might as well retire, he aint got it, and Keogh is struggling.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 30, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/9031705.stm
> 
> Well this seems to back up what I have heard from some of my travelling chums.


 
well i can report first hand that your 'chums' are wrong.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 30, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> well i can report first hand that your 'chums' are wrong.


 
Fwiw I've heard from Palace mates and a neutral who were at the game that we looked uncomfortable for the first half an hour. After that we were then the team who were far more likely to break the deadlock. That's also pretty much how it sounded on the radio commentary too, and is backed up by the highlights in the link above and subsequent match reports.

Obviously with the pathetic form we've been in recently we see it as a valuable point gained, whereas you lot will no doubt see it as two points thrown away against a team ripe for the taking.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 2, 2010)

Strong possibility Bellamy might get some game time today.

Looks like Jones has agreed with Flynn that even if he is fit to play for city, he ain't fit to play for Wales...... any thoughts?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 2, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Strong possibility Bellamy might get some game time today.
> 
> Looks like Jones has agreed with Flynn that even if he is fit to play for city, he ain't fit to play for Wales...... any thoughts?


 
Too right. He is fit to play today so we have evry right to start him, however if he plays again next week it will set his recovery back another month so he shouldn't play imo. Why should Cardiff keep him in the bench so that he can play for Wales and then comne back fucked again? He played two games in 5 days for wales last month and has then missed a shed load of games for us, not on if you ask me. If there is one player who should retire form international football to prolong his club career it is CB, but he's such a patriotic welshman he is more likley to call time on his club career so he can acrry on playing til he's 40 for wales!!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2010)

Good result. 

Whitts missed another pen though. 

Time to pick a new pen taker. Until he gets his eye on goal back.


----------



## badlands (Oct 2, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Good result.
> 
> Whitts missed another pen though.
> 
> Time to pick a new pen taker. Until he gets his eye on goal back.



Bellers took the ball, I thought he was going to take it. I think he'll take them from now on.

good win, pity Warnock's lot knicked a goal in the 93rd min.

hope we get Riggott fit soon


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2010)

Swwwweeet result! Now, can someone stop fucking QPR winning all the time please?


----------



## strung out (Oct 8, 2010)

our reserves are playing your reserves at twerton park in bath next wednesday afternoon if any of you lot fancy it. kick off's 2pm but admission is free  i'll probably be going down with a mate, so would be good to see anyone who fancies it.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 9, 2010)

What a good weekend. Wales have played and Bellamy is still fit!!


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 16, 2010)

Phew...i feared Cardiff were gonna do their old trick of losing to a bottom team for a while. Bloooooobirds


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2010)

good work lads. pretty much the only time i ever want you to win.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 16, 2010)

Weird thing is that despite being 0-2 down after 6 minutes I turned to guy next to me and said, "I'm still confident",Never had any worries today.


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2010)

tbf, the southern scum are fucking shit at the moment


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2010)

really really shit


----------



## 1927 (Oct 16, 2010)

strung out said:


> tbf, the southern scum are fucking shit at the moment


 


strung out said:


> really really shit


 
Agreed. If it hadn't been for David James it could easily have been 6 or 7.


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2010)

shame. when they got promoted to the championship, their fans said we'd never play them in the league again. the way things are going, we might not be playing them next season either...


----------



## badlands (Oct 16, 2010)

1927 said:


> Weird thing is that despite being 0-2 down after 6 minutes I turned to guy next to me and said, "I'm still confident",Never had any worries today.



I know exactly what you mean.

Compared to previous seasons its weird innit,

4 points off the hoops and Bellamy back on Tues

I can't even smell a camel


----------



## 1927 (Oct 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> shame. when they got promoted to the championship, their fans said we'd never play them in the league again. the way things are going, we might not be playing them next season either...


 
Apart from their two goals they didnt have a lot to offer. James and his defence dont seem to get on and at one point he had to be sepearted from one of them by the ref, reminiscent of Marchall and Gerard last season. At the end James ran staright down the tunnel, didnt acknowledge fans or team mates, he must be wondering what the hell he has got him into, cos to be fair he is still a superb keeper.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 17, 2010)

How do the BBC allocate time on the Football League show. QPR in scoreless draw with Norwich, 10minutes, 5 goal thriller at cardiff 1min20secs!!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 17, 2010)

Boothroyd for England? Sounds a bit optimistic to me


----------



## pauld (Oct 17, 2010)

*<<< cardiff-brizzle match report and pics >>>*

Fill yer boots!

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-brizzle-1011.html


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome!

* heads off to read the report


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 18, 2010)

> A London actor singing the oldest football chant in the world is outselling Cheryl Cole, JLS and Westlife to top the music charts.
> 
> Jonathan Owen recorded the song "I’ll be there" to raise money for his club, Cardiff City.
> 
> It was originally sung by Welsh miners during the General Strike of 1926, and is believed to be the oldest chant still regularly sung at any football club.



full story


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2010)

"oldest football chant in the world"

Now that is cool.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 18, 2010)

Not quite http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Ball,_City


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2010)

They actually sing this?



> In the days to call, which we have left behind,
> Our boyhood’s glorious game,
> And our youthful vigour has declined
> With its mirth and its lonesome end;
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2010)

Ah, hold on. Its not their song. 



> *the song is in fact older than the club itself *having probably been penned for Norwich Teachers or Caley's FC in the 1890s


----------



## badlands (Oct 19, 2010)

C'mon City!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

let's put down a statement of intent.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2010)

badlands said:


> C'mon City!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> let's put down a statement of intent.


 
I'm sorely tempted to support the Jacks tonight too! Could be within one point of the top by 10pm, but we'll probably be 7 points off.


----------



## badlands (Oct 19, 2010)

We've murdered them 1-1

second half pivotal to our season

(hudson's fault for the goal by the sound of it)


----------



## badlands (Oct 19, 2010)

ominous


----------



## badlands (Oct 19, 2010)

we keep battling it out

fucking amazing

only 7 months to go

**


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2010)

Never in doubt.


----------



## badlands (Oct 19, 2010)

5 point gap between us and third

1927, you don't want to go to Wembley this year do you?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2010)

badlands said:


> 5 point gap between us and third
> 
> 1927, you don't want to go to Wembley this year do you?


 
FA Cup final will do nicley thanks.

Us for automatic Jacks going up thru play-offs.


----------



## badlands (Oct 19, 2010)

1927 said:


> FA Cup final will do nicley thanks.
> 
> Us for automatic Jacks going up thru play-offs.



Jacks will be in administration before then

swim away you caaants


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2010)

Now *that* was a result. Boothroyd's on fire!


----------



## pauld (Oct 19, 2010)

editor said:


> Now *that* was a result. Boothroyd's on fire!


 
BOTHroyd! 

he is on fire though fair play


----------



## badlands (Oct 20, 2010)

we.

are.

going.

up.


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 20, 2010)

1927 said:


> FA Cup final will do nicley thanks.
> 
> Us for automatic Jacks going up thru play-offs.




I said this at the start of the season to my jack loving friend...2 welsh teams in the prem would be fantastic. I don't want to go to Wembley as the both times I have been in recent years, we have lost.


----------



## badlands (Oct 21, 2010)

sorry for c&p but it should be of interest

from another MB

This morning the board of Cardiff City met and the necessary paperwork was signed off by the current directors to allow an additional 3 directors to be added to the board. Two of the new directors are from Malaysia and the other is from Singapore. During the intial investment from Malaysia, the terms of the agreement allowed the Malaysians to appoint 2 directors of their choice and they could also name the Chairman.

Today the board met to sign a new agreement allowing the Malaysians to add a further 3 names to the board. It is my belief that one of the names added will be that of Vincent Tan. In 2 seperate conversations I have been told of the 3 new directors added and in another how the club will hopefully be shaped over the coming months.

I am told that there will be movements in the boardroom and that key positions will have the personnel changed. Vincent Tan will eventually become Chairman of the club. Tan will not become Chairman immediately but he is without a doubt the one person at present who is controlling the club. Where will this leave TG ? 

There will be a restructuring of the board over time and I for one hope that TG has a place on the new board if these changes take effect as it was TG who introduced the club to Vincent Tan and now that Tan is getting his teeth into the club I hope that TG does not get left behind. Maybe I am a soft touch but I believe that TG is living a dream.and it would be sad if he was not part of the very exciting times we have ahead of us.

I have learned this week that Vincent Tan's son U-Jiun is being lined up to be the future Chief Executive and will become more and more involved with the running of the club on a day to day basis. Where will this leave Gethin Jenkins ?

I believe that Gethin could still have a role at the club and I understand that he has become heavily involved with the commercial deptartment since the redundancies of Suzanne Twamely and Kate Schmidt. At present it is my belief that Gethin has a 1 year contract.

Whilst I am talking about redundancies I took a call today from someone at the club and they claimed that many people within the club are extremely nervous of the threat of job cuts.

Some of you may have noticed that prior to the game on Saturday, Gethin took U-Jiun around the pitch where U-juin performed a good luck ritual at each corner of the pitch.

Thus far Vincent Tan has committed £14 million into the club which is an astronomical figure but if he wishes to own the club outright then I believe it would take a figure of over £40million to settle all the debts and creditors etc. When you take into account Langston, PMG, Ray Ranson, Isaacs, Borley etc. Tan is taking his time and his weighing up all the options. Will he go alone or will one of the new directors be a business partner ?

PMG on September 1st were due an installment of £2million and they have agreed with Vincent Tan to waive the amount until a later date which Tan is very comfortable with and Paul Guy is happy in the knowledge that the club have a realistic chance of promotion and you can start guessing the figures that the share price would be if we did succeed and make the Premiership. Vincent Tan has yet to inform Paul Guy if he is going to be turning £2.7million pound of the debt into shares and is using the time he has on his side before making the decision.

TG remains heavily involved at present and as I said recently he was involved in the meeting along with Vincent Tan on the settlement between the club and Peter Ridsdale. I bring some excellent news on this, PR was due his settlement on 15/10/10 but the club exercised the 3 working day grace that was in the agreement. In further developments it has now been confirmed to me that Peter Ridsdale has been totally and utterly and legally screwed by Vincent Tan and will not receive a penny of the service contract that he presented to the board back in January demanding £1million for him to resign. 

Peter Ridsdale signed an agreement that forfeited his right to any monies that he may have been entitled too under his contract and he will only receive money for his shares that he was gifted as a bonus by the club but the price will certainly not exceed the price that they were gifted to him at of 11p per share but I am told that the price could possibly be half of that.

On Friday of last week TG and Vincent Tan also had a meeting in London with Langston. There were proposals from Vincent Tan to Langston and vice versa. Both sides have gone away to consider the talks and with negotiations at such a sensitive stage and the importance of the historical debt to the club I will not comment any more on this matter.

Last nights game at Coventry was a huge plus for the club, not only on the pitch but also off it. Last night 1299 city fans were in the away end and of those 1200 bought match tickets through the club's ticket office but on the night a turnstile was open which allowed pay on the gate. There were 4 police spotters at the game, 2 from each constabulary and they did not leave their control room. Hopefully this is another step forward for us and we will see less and less restrictions in future. For the first time in 30 years of a Cardiff City away match has there been no normal policing at a game and this shows the huge strides the club has made and is continuing to make.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 21, 2010)

badlands said:


> sorry for c&p but it should be of interest
> 
> from another MB
> 
> This morning the board of Cardiff City met and .......................... this shows the huge strides the club has made and is continuing to make.


 
before i make the effort to read this, who actually posted this?


----------



## badlands (Oct 21, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> before i make the effort to read this, who actually posted this?



Carl


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 21, 2010)

badlands said:


> Carl


 
I see - aamb then. Ta.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 24, 2010)

Being treated to a bit of hostility in the premier club next week. I know it is smart casual, but what does that mean? Jeans allowed?


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Being treated to a bit of *hostility* in the premier club next week. I know it is smart casual, but what does that mean? Jeans allowed?


 
how come? you gonna go in there and call everyone a cunt?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 24, 2010)

strung out said:


> how come? you gonna go in there and call everyone a cunt?


 
Gonna be dressed to kill


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Being treated to a bit of hostility in the premier club next week. I know it is smart casual, but what does that mean? Jeans allowed?


 
Jeans allowed mate, but they dont like trainers and you can wear colours on 4th floor but not on 3rd floor(restaurant). Who you going with? As you are potentially a customer I ams ure I could arrange for a return visit if you enjoy the experience. Which floor you gonna be on, I'llk look out for ya!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 24, 2010)

1927 said:


> Jeans allowed mate, but they dont like trainers and you can wear colours on 4th floor but not on 3rd floor(restaurant). Who you going with? As you are potentially a customer I ams ure I could arrange for a return visit if you enjoy the experience. Which floor you gonna be on, I'llk look out for ya!


 
A mate is splashing out for his son's 21st. We are having a meal and the full works (even going down by limo). I have been told no colours and no trainers but was struggling to get my head around jeans being smart. I have lost my bet now


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 24, 2010)

Do you mean the Norwich game? Funny enough I m going in there too, for the first time in my life, as guests ofthe Club (who have been wonderful since an incident taht happened to my 5yo old girl at the Donny game). Full 3 course meal (is the food nice?) and they have thrown a few extras in too like a tour and stuff and meet the players, for me and my 2 nippers (and my Mrs). We are on level 3 I think (what does that mean?) 

I am wearing jeans, just not trainers or a City top. My 2 nippers will be in a Bellamy 39 top and a Chopra 8 top tho! I actually emailed the club last week and they said smart denim is fine in those areas

Clint see you in there is it, it feels weird (this is a nice coincidence tho!)


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Do you mean the Norwich game? Funny enough I m going in there too, for the first time in my life, as guests ofthe Club (who have been wonderful since an incident taht happened to my 5yo old girl at the Donny game). Full 3 course meal (is the food nice?) and they have thrown a few extras in too like a tour and stuff and meet the players, for me and my 2 nippers (and my Mrs). We are on level 3 I think (what does that mean?)
> 
> I am wearing jeans, just not trainers or a City top. My 2 nippers will be in a Bellamy 39 top and a Chopra 8 top tho! I actually emailed the club last week and they said smart denim is fine in those areas
> 
> Clint see you in there is it, it feels weird (this is a nice coincidence tho!)


 
The food is superb.

The kids will have a great time, the MoM presentation takes place on Level 3 after the game and they are always prepared to have photos taken and sign autographs. level 3 is the restaurant, level 4 the bar area. Our verison of the prawn sarnie brigade it might be but it isnt as posh as some people would have you believe. Look out for some "old" stars. Premier club employ Damon Searle and Gary Bell as greeters.

Will have to try and meet up with you both for a pint.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2010)

The Stand - that band of City fans and Welshy types who've done that "I'll be there" single for the Keenor statue are playing at the following live dates over the next week:

Barry Dockers Club (October 24)
Cynon Valley Mountain Ash Inn (26)
Merthyr Tydfil Brunswick (27)
Bridgend Haywain (28)
Port Talbot Burgess Green (29)
Cardiff Ninian Park Pub (midday show) (30)

http://www.facebook.com/CoalnotCole  << strange address!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2010)

ddraig said:


> The Stand - that band of City fans and Welshy types who've done that "I'll be there" single for the Keenor statue are playing at the following live dates over the next week:
> 
> Barry Dockers Club (October 24)
> Cynon Valley Mountain Ash Inn (26)
> ...


 
Its because the sing is a miners song and its up against, and doing very well, Cheryl Cole for the number 1 spot next weekend!!!! Beating JLS.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2010)

What do they sound like? If they're any good I'll try and book 'em for Offline!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2010)

editor said:


> What do they sound like? If they're any good I'll try and book 'em for Offline!


 
You know who they are I guess Ed?

Have a listen.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ill-Be-There-Stand/dp/B0041OXRGU/ref=pd_ts_m_h__4?ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2010)

Now see the video.

Anyone who is tempted to buy this please do so this week as it has a chance of charting highly and could if sales are enough go very close to realising the monye required for the statue.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2010)

If we win 12-0 we'll go top!

*carries on dreaming


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2010)

We want 13!
We want 13!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2010)

editor said:


> If we win 12-0 we'll go top!
> 
> *carries on dreaming


Well Leeds have managed to concede 4 or more a couple of times at home, so ya never know.

I'd take a point right now tho!!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd rather stay 2nd till April tbh. We don't handle top well. We need the carrot to keep us motivated.


----------



## agricola (Oct 25, 2010)

Bothroyd is a dirty bastard.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2010)

shutup 
he is a good


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2010)

a good what?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2010)

lots


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2010)

Three nil! 

Bothroyd is still on fire!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2010)

only 8 more goals to go.

4-0


----------



## badlands (Oct 25, 2010)

You are Leeds,

You are shit


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2010)

I fucking LOVES stuffing Leeds away.


----------



## badlands (Oct 25, 2010)

editor said:


> I fucking LOVES stuffing Leeds away.



Oh yes


----------



## badlands (Oct 25, 2010)

offside!

it gets better and better


----------



## badlands (Oct 25, 2010)

we win 4-0 at Leeds to go joint top

FiveLive's response is Mark Clemmett looks like Steve Harper

fuck off you cunts, it might have been nice to have a match report


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2010)

Jingle bells jingle bells jingle all the way
Oh what fun it is to watch
Cardiff win away. Hey!


----------



## badlands (Oct 25, 2010)

Ian Payne FiveLive,

'how come we haven't beaten this team for 26 years?'

cos you're fucking shit you wanker


----------



## pauld (Oct 26, 2010)

editor said:


> I fucking LOVES stuffing Leeds away.



let's not get carried away...

...ok let's get carried away.

We're going up as fucking champions!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 26, 2010)

0-4 up after 55 minutes and we took our foot of the gas, we could and should have had 12 and gone top,the team has gone soft.

*JONES OUT NOW*


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 26, 2010)

I was utterly convinced of that win last night. Should've stuck a ridiculous bet on.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 26, 2010)

Lets not get too excited now guys. If we'd thumped QPR 4-0 I'd be thinking yeah baby Prem here we come.

But Leeds?

Newly promoted to the Championship.
History of Leaking goals.
Bottom half of the the table.

Its like bragging that I've beaten up a 12 year old kid.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 26, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Its like bragging that I've beaten up a 12 year old kid.



What's the point beating up 12yr olds if you don't get to brag about it later?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 26, 2010)

So I have 3 copies of I'll Be There, one for the house, one for the car, one to wind up my Jack mate in work, innit

And for the first time in years  I lumped on the City. To win v Leeds at 6/4 and Jay 1st goal at 6/1, so all in all a very very tidy 24 hours

BRING IT ON YOU BEAUTIES


----------



## 1927 (Oct 27, 2010)

Placid and Clint are we meeting up for a pint in the posh seats on saturday?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Placid and Clint are we meeting up for a pint in the posh seats on saturday?


 
weeelllll - I am going to have to spend most of the time with my hosts, but i am sure i can squeeze a jar in somewhere along the line.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 27, 2010)

Jay in the clear. Cant believe the papers were making such a fuss, western mail seemed to think he was going to be banned.

it was just a bit of showboating that went wrong


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 27, 2010)

As if the FAW would ban him for the Jacks game, they wouldn't dare. It was a very bad tackle, but nobody from Leeds have made a fuss so why look into it?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 27, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> weeelllll - I am going to have to spend most of the time with my hosts, but i am sure i can squeeze a jar in somewhere along the line.



I'm with my girlfriend and the two nippers but yeah I reckon, how will I know it's you? Are you dodgy-looking? That won't narrow it down, see. Do you have the debonair air of a man finally feasting at the high table of fast-flowing football fluidity?  Do you work in there (or do you have a box or similar, I have no idea what you do!)

Is it the same poshish restaurant I was in for the Stereos? Them I had no food and 10 'bows. Will be on better behaviour but it is all a bit surreal

Tell me more about those parts of the ground, will the players be in there post-game and happy to sign shirts etc for the kids?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I'm with my girlfriend and the two nippers but yeah I reckon, how will I know it's you? Are you dodgy-looking? That won't narrow it down, see. Do you have the debonair air of a man finally feasting at the high table of fast-flowing football fluidity?  Do you work in there (or do you have a box or similar, I have no idea what you do!)
> 
> Is it the same poshish restaurant I was in for the Stereos? Them I had no food and 10 'bows. Will be on better behaviour but it is all a bit surreal
> 
> Tell me more about those parts of the ground, will the players be in there post-game and happy to sign shirts etc for the kids?


 
You usually get a player,on the injury list, in before the game for a chat with Roger Gibbins and then after the game the MoM award is made in there.All the squad are cracking guys and all of them will sign autographs. MoM will be Bellamy I can tell you that now, as it usually goes to the player the sponsors want to be photograpohed with. Hence the reason Whiits and Gaboir don't win!!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 28, 2010)

Alright Urban Bluebirds? Left the ticket office empty handed this morning  If anyone knows of a spare for the Jacks game I would be mighty grateful.

Apart from the Leicester play-off semi (which still ended in victory despite losing on the night) I remain an unbeaten supporter at the new stadium following 14 visits. Important I go to this one right? 

Pretty please......


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Alright Urban Bluebirds? Left the ticket office empty handed this morning  If anyone knows of a spare for the Jacks game I would be mighty grateful.
> 
> Apart from the Leicester play-off semi (which still ended in victory despite losing on the night) I remain an unbeaten supporter at the new stadium following 14 visits. Important I go to this one right?
> 
> Pretty please......



I will ask around on saturday. I take it that its a complete sell out then?

How much do you wanna pay? i know its not ideal but if all else fails I can get Premier seat for £50. They aren't available on a match by match basis anymore but existing members can buy them, let me know quickly if you wanna go down that route.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheers fella. Yep - completely sold out 10 days in advance! Must be a record for a league game.

Am tempted by the Premier seat offer. Would that still be available come next Monday? I'm waiting to hear back from a mate who knows a few of the 1927 London lot. Slight chance he may be able to get me ticket through them. If I haven't heard back from him by the weekend then I would be up for the Premier seat. Let me know if you need to know before then. Thanks again mate.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Cheers fella. Yep - completely sold out 10 days in advance! Must be a record for a league game.
> 
> Am tempted by the Premier seat offer. Would that still be available come next Monday? I'm waiting to hear back from a mate who knows a few of the 1927 London lot. Slight chance he may be able to get me ticket through them. If I haven't heard back from him by the weekend then I would be up for the Premier seat. Let me know if you need to know before then. Thanks again mate.


 
I will still be able to buy it on the day of the game if available, my only concern is that they may well sell out up there too as the attendance has been much higher this season in the posh seats. the sooner you say yes the better the seat, the longer you leave it the furtehr from half way you'll be!!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> I will still be able to buy it on the day of the game if available, my only concern is that they may well sell out up there too as the attendance has been much higher this season in the posh seats. the sooner you say yes the better the seat, the longer you leave it the furtehr from half way you'll be!!


 
Ok cheers mate. Will chase up my other lead an get back to you asap.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 29, 2010)

This just landed in my inbox. Is this shit really necessary?


----------



## badlands (Oct 29, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> This just landed in my inbox. Is this shit really necessary?



its fun no?


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 30, 2010)

badlands said:


> its fun no?


 
Not my idea of fun. Do they do it for every win? Leeds were shit, like Marius said it's like boasting about beating up a 12yr old.

Now if we beat the Swans 4-0 - FIRE UP THE PRINTING PRESS.


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 30, 2010)

I fucking loves the city aye.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2010)

Some game today - it's 3-1 at half time!


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 30, 2010)

editor said:


> Some game today - it's 3-1 at half time!




Isn't it just. I am in a good mood today and this just tops it off. Shame about Bothroyd though for the Derby.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2010)

Top of the fucking league!!!!

That was a big win against a promotion contender.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 30, 2010)

editor said:


> Top of the fucking league!!!!
> 
> That was a big win against a promotion contender.


 
Great stuff. Another win next Sunday and automatic promotion will be looking very possible.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 30, 2010)

Jones out!

Ref was bloody awful today and that's coming from someone happy with the result. It was obvious that Jay was going to pick up his 5th yellow today. DJ should have taken him off before it happened 

Overhead as I left the ground...

"if Komas' chip had gone in it would have been a goal"

No! Really?

That boy should work for the ITV pundits team


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 30, 2010)

editor said:


> Top of the fucking league!!!!
> 
> That was a big win against a promotion contender.


 
Not a promotion contender - chief exec said as much last week. No money to prolong a push - it's some good fortune and Div 3 players (the entire front five were Div 3 players last year) gelling well really. If they can sqeeze a playoff place then it'd be a miracle - half way would be a good result given the complete lack of money.

I'm afraid.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2010)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Not a promotion contender - chief exec said as much last week. No money to prolong a push - it's some good fortune and Div 3 players (the entire front five were Div 3 players last year) gelling well really. If they can sqeeze a playoff place then it'd be a miracle - half way would be a good result given the complete lack of money.
> 
> I'm afraid.


You were unbeaten in your last three way trips and would have gone into fourth place had you won. I think most football fans would class their team as promotion hopefuls in that position. 

Either way, 3-1 is a great result for City.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 30, 2010)

editor said:


> You were unbeaten in your last three way trips and would have gone into fourth place had you won. I think most football fans would class their team as promotion hopefuls in that position.
> 
> Either way, 3-1 is a great result for City.


 
They also lost to Palace at home...

13 points from the last 27 possible - that's mid table at best. If you take it before today then 13 from 24. Still nowhere near promotion contending. It's OK, but it's not that much better than, say, Leeds. And those games include games against all of the current bottom six teams (and QPR, yes, sure - the other was Donny who they also lost to).

Seriously - nowhere near promotion contending just now without a large slice of luck.


----------



## badlands (Oct 30, 2010)

BlueSquareThing said:


> They also lost to Palace at home...
> 
> 13 points from the last 27 possible - that's mid table at best. If you take it before today then 13 from 24. Still nowhere near promotion contending. It's OK, but it's not that much better than, say, Leeds. And those games include games against all of the current bottom six teams (and QPR, yes, sure - the other was Donny who they also lost to).
> 
> Seriously - nowhere near promotion contending just now without a large slice of luck.



are you norwich?

I thought you caused a lot of problems for us. Never gave up. Very dangerous in attack. Norwich just faded in the second half.

A team with bags of potential, who will be in the play offs (strength of squad depending)


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 30, 2010)

badlands said:


> are you norwich?
> 
> I thought you caused a lot of problems for us. Never gave up. Very dangerous in attack. Norwich just faded in the second half.
> 
> A team with bags of potential, who will be in the play offs (strength of squad depending)


 
Strength of squad's one issue, for sure. And one they'll be hard pressed to do anything v much about - already injuries are starting to be an issue.

I'm not saying they're a bad team, but I'm unconvinced about the idea that they're anything better than a lucky playoff shout - and tbh I think 6th is a hell of an ask this season. But I'm glad they were OK - radio seemed to think they were fine in the first half. You never know.


----------



## badlands (Oct 30, 2010)

I notice 1927, Placid and Clint haven't posted yet


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well we didn't go on the lash and one of us had to turn down a full bottle red wine to drive home, the bottle offered by someone who was about to get a stretch limo to Bargoed with four bottles of champagne for company  boys we done you proud, we are a bit posh a bit sophisticated a bit pissed and VERY VERY VERY TOP OF THE LEAGUE

Nice to meet you 1927 and Clint. My girls had their numbered shirts signed by Jay Bothroyd, Craig Bellamy and Michael Chopra (in his pants), and their programmes signed by all them plus David Marshall. Tom Heaton, Kevin Mc, Lee Naylor, Whitts, Steve McPhail, Darcy Blake, Seyo Olofinjana, Aaron Wildig, Danny Drinkwater, and they were ALL top lads. 

They also had their pictture taken on the pitch by the CCFC official photographer.

And the eldest one's highlight of the day? When Clint Iguana in the lounge post-game goes to her "hit me in the stomach go on" boy she belted him and boy she loved it

Boys, I salute you


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2010)

Unlikeliest venue ever for an Urban get together, nice to meet you Placid. Sounds like the club did you proud.

I had a horrible 45 minutes having put money oin city to win 3-1. End of match couldn't come quick enough. I was hoping Norwich would get second so the bet was out of the window and then I could cheer city on to 6 or 7! Anyway, 3 points and a nice £60 in my wallet.Happy days.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 31, 2010)

LOL yes that was quite posh for an Urbs meeting! I could handle going in there every week, tidy. 

Aye the club were actually stunningly good I will make sure Gethin's PA gets some flowers tomorrow, she was lovely to my kids all day non-stop, way beyond the call of what she had to do

Pretty shoddy on the field though, top of the league and all that flee-flowing attacking football who do they think they are bleedin' Taffs what are they doing in the league anyway

Nice one on your bet, I had punted on Jay first GS so all's well


----------



## pauld (Oct 31, 2010)

*<<< urban75 cardiff-norwich match report >>>*

Let's be 'aving ya...

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-norwich-1011.html


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2010)

you've got 99 problems, but norwich ain't one


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2010)

strung out said:


> you've got 99 problems, but norwich ain't one


 
I dont get it!


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2010)

it's a song by jay-z


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2010)

pauld said:


> Let's be 'aving ya...
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-norwich-1011.html


 
brilliant as always
thanks for that


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 31, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Well we didn't go on the lash and one of us had to turn down a full bottle red wine to drive home, the bottle offered by someone who was about to get a stretch limo to Bargoed with four bottles of champagne for company  boys we done you proud, we are a bit posh a bit sophisticated a bit pissed and VERY VERY VERY TOP OF THE LEAGUE
> 
> Nice to meet you 1927 and Clint. My girls had their numbered shirts signed by Jay Bothroyd, Craig Bellamy and Michael Chopra (in his pants), and their programmes signed by all them plus David Marshall. Tom Heaton, Kevin Mc, Lee Naylor, Whitts, Steve McPhail, Darcy Blake, Seyo Olofinjana, Aaron Wildig, Danny Drinkwater, and they were ALL top lads.
> 
> ...


 
What sort of girls are you bringing up? Being more excited about a bit of fatty bashing than seeing Chopra in his grundies.

 I am glad she got a thrill out of it, i have to confess i dont actually remember it. Must have been drunker than i thought. 

It was a cracking day out - but i have to say INSPITE of the club - having paid a fortune for a party of 12 to have a top of the range experience we were messed about something rotten; some how ended up being shunted through the staff entrance and had an unscheduled tour of the stadium cos nobody seemed to know we were coming, where we were sitting or - i could go on but i wont.

Next week it will be a wetherspoons breakfast and standing behind the goal - football as it is supposed to be.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 31, 2010)

Paul I've said it before and I'll say it again. Beautifully evocative stuff mate, it is indeed the best team we have ever seen down there, me you Clint 1927 any of us

I loves it and your urbane reflective recording of it is making it even sweeter

Diolch yn fawr iawn mate


----------



## pauld (Oct 31, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Paul I've said it before and I'll say it again. Beautifully evocative stuff mate, it is indeed the best team we have ever seen down there, me you Clint 1927 any of us
> 
> I loves it and your urbane reflective recording of it is making it even sweeter
> 
> Diolch yn fawr iawn mate



cheers placid - would enjoy a pre-match pinta with you and the urban massive next time you are down...


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah that would be class, I will be non-driving next time, would have got well stuck in yesterday otherwise, what an ace day. Heady days down there, to say the least. Remember these moments for ever

Now, how to get into the bloody away end at QPR


----------



## badlands (Oct 31, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> yeah that would be class, I will be non-driving next time, would have got well stuck in yesterday otherwise, what an ace day. Heady days down there, to say the least. Remember these moments for ever
> 
> Now, how to get into the bloody away end at QPR



Do you look anything like Bernie Ecclestone?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> yeah that would be class, I will be non-driving next time, would have got well stuck in yesterday otherwise, what an ace day. Heady days down there, to say the least. Remember these moments for ever
> 
> Now, how to get into the bloody away end at QPR


 
PM sent, can almost certainly get you one tomorrow if only you'd reply.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 2, 2010)

sent, 1927. Thanks


----------



## 1927 (Nov 2, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> sent, 1927. Thanks


 
Sorted for you, 2 tkts!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 4, 2010)

1927 said:


> Sorted for you, 2 tkts!


 
For QPR? I didn't think they've set the date yet.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> For QPR? I didn't think they've set the date yet.


 
wot u on about?  tis 27 November
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/fixtures/default.stm


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2010)

ddraig said:


> wot u on about?  tis 27 November
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/fixtures/default.stm


 
Might not be,maybe switched to friday/sunday for TV as its a top o'the table clash.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought 1927 had managed to get placid tickets for the QPR game mate. 

Here's hoping it's a Saturday, that's the only day I can make.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 4, 2010)

Realistic predicted scores for Sunday's Big Clash, folks?

I'm cautiously punting on 1-1.

We'll be heading to one of Swansea's more civilised pubs (ie not in the city centre/Wine St   ) to watch the TV coverage ... corresponding match last time there were even a couple of semi undecover Cardiff fans, and the number of really bigtime Jack watchers was few ....


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2010)

dont be a silly wow
4-0 to Cardiff


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2010)

I fancy a repeat of last week and 3-1, actually think a Bellamy hat trick might be the bet this week!!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am almost certain QPR will stay on the 27th. Thanks 1927 you have assumed god-like status in my secular house

I have also managed to get my hands on a ticket for the Jacks game, which is a massive one

Come on City, come on. Get right fucking into them


----------



## badlands (Nov 4, 2010)

1927 said:


> I fancy a repeat of last week and 3-1, actually think a Bellamy hat trick might be the bet this week!!



would there ever be anyone more hyped up for a match


on the other hand would a red card be a surprise


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> dont be a silly wow
> 4-0 to Cardiff



I said *realistic* predictions! 



I can see Bellamy scoring alright, but maybe not 3!

As for the Jacks, put your 'realism' hats on and remember (through gritted thoughts perhaps!) that right now they're quite a tidy side ...

Goals may be at more of a premium on Sunday (for both sides I mean) than expected.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2010)

no less realistic than 1-1 !! 

want to bet on that score william?


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 5, 2010)

3-1 City.


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 5, 2010)

2-1 Cardiff


----------



## Biffo (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like I've got a ticket sorted now. Think Jay will be a big loss and it may be a draw. A win would be great though. Time for another goal from Bellers.


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Looks like I've got a ticket sorted now. Think Jay will be a big loss and it may be a draw. A win would be great though. Time for another gal from Bellers.



Biffo, what's your current win ratio, as per us winning and your bum on a seat at the CCS


----------



## Biffo (Nov 5, 2010)

badlands said:


> Biffo, what's your current win ratio, as per us winning and your bum on a seat at the CCS


 
I'd say about 70%+ mate. The rest have been draws except the 3-2 defeat v Leicester which became a win on penalties. The omens are good


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> no less realistic than 1-1 !!
> 
> want to bet on that score william?



I'll bet that either it's 1-1, or that your 4-0 prediction is _also_ wrong!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> 3-1 City.



1-3 City?? 

(OK I'll admit I'm taking the piss with that one  )


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 5, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Realistic predicted scores for Sunday's Big Clash, folks?
> 
> I'm cautiously punting on 1-1.
> 
> We'll be heading to one of Swansea's more civilised pubs (ie not in the city centre/*Wine* St   ) to watch the TV coverage ... corresponding match last time there were even a couple of semi undecover Cardiff fans, and the number of really bigtime Jack watchers was few ....



Its *Wind *street boy - not even a proper jack


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 5, 2010)

two more sleeps ..........


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Its *Wind *street boy - not even a proper jack



You've more than once insisted on this, but it's *universally* called 'Wine Street' by everyone local!

Your other earlier insistence that it's _meant_ to be pronounced Wind as in Wind Up, is one ... and several real Jacks have confirmed this to me cos I asked.

I'd never claim to be a Jack though, I don't support Swansea (just fellow travel with my gf in that respect  ) and I was born in Camden NW1! I'll punt an Oxford United [League Two  ] score prediction too if you want


----------



## 1927 (Nov 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Its *Wind *street boy - not even a proper jack


 
We've had this argumentr before. i think last time WoW argued that Wine is the slang term for Wind Street!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyway yr score prediction Clint?

Everyone with an interest should take a predictive punt here .... 

Just off to the Potters Wheel for a few. Not in Wine St!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

1927 said:


> We've had this argumentr before. i think last time WoW argued that Wine is the slang term for Wind Street!



Have you heard how the Jacks pronounce it and refer to it here? Universally, too?

I know it's spelt 'Wind' on the signs, but that's just officialese.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 5, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Have you heard how the Jacks pronounce it and refer to it here? Universally, too?
> 
> I know it's spelt 'Wind' on the signs, but that's just officialese.


 
I think its more  a case that even the Jacks dont realise its Wind street and actually think its called wine street.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think its more  a case that even the Jacks dont realise its Wind street and actually think its called wine street.



Maybe so, althiugh the 'Wind' spelling is there on every sign, and even Jacks can read mostly .... but whatever, if so, they make sure the place lives up to its popular name by their Friday and Saturday night habits ...  Not just Jacks either -- Valleys lads and lasses too. So the popular (nick)name is the accurate and appropriate one.

It's a hellhole. Back to the football .... !!

And I'm well overdue the (non WS!**) pub now!

**ie non Wine St, not non Wetherspoons ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 5, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Anyway yr score prediction Clint?
> 
> Everyone with an interest should take a predictive punt here ....
> 
> Just off to the Potters Wheel for a few. Not in Wine St!



3 : 2


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 5, 2010)

4:1, innit


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2010)

2-0

and 9 points clear of 'em

C'mon


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2010)

one more sleep


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> one more sleep


 
I haven't finished the penultimate one yet and fully intend getting some more zzzz now that ickle 27 has been fed and watered and is happy playing with Jupiter downstairs!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2010)

Bellamy is a bit groggy


----------



## Biffo (Nov 6, 2010)

They've managed to make him better looking.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2010)

We are off the top spot. jones out!


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 7, 2010)

I am going to watch the game, in a pub, with a good friend who happens to be a jack...we have to win!


----------



## badlands (Nov 7, 2010)

we were wank


----------



## 1927 (Nov 7, 2010)

It's only one game, it just happens to be the jacks. We will still go up, and if losing today is part of the karma then I'll take it. I'll take losing to thema again this season if we go u. If they want bragging rights for beating us twice in  a season they can have them, but if we are in the Prem and they are in the championship it will be a bit hollow!


----------



## badlands (Nov 7, 2010)

why are we always shit in November


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 7, 2010)

Ouch.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 7, 2010)

God we were shit. They played quite well, tbf

Why the fuck did Jonesy not start w Burkey? Admittedly he could not have foreseen Drinky having such a poor first game back (and Oli too) but we looked so so narrow. 

Anyway as 1927 says it's only one game and yes it is gutting to see those village idiots gurning away in the corner but we have a good chance (and a need!) to get 4 or 6 on the road Weds and Sat



Blackpool flags in the away end were pathetic but funny/ Made a change from fucking union flags, anyway


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2010)

I openly concede, as a Jack collaborator/fellow traveller (I have to be, my gf is an adopted Jack after living here 18 years!), that Cardiff should have had a penalty from De Vries pushing that Cardiff forward around.

But refs bad decisons tend to even out. Later on, Chopra blatantly should have been sent off -- that 'challenge' on Joe Allen was not just agricultural, but career threatening. Chopra's other challenge on him later wasn't pretty either. Strikers can't tackle!

Swansea deserved that result, played a lot better. Cardiff missed Bothroyd quite badly.

Even Cardiff fans, the fairminded ones anyway,  have to concede that Dyer, Allen, Sinclair and at times (especially *THAT* time  ) Emnes did their work. Jack defence and keeper (that terrible balldrop aside  ) were together with their work too.

Hope that summary is acceptable? We met a Bluebird (in mufti!) in Wetherspoons this evening who conceded that the Jacks played better.

Both Welsh teams to go up? Not impossible at all ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Made a change from fucking union flags, anyway



How common is this at Swansea *really?* Is it a crap thing on the Jacks' part that's pretty much out of date now?

I've not been to many games at the Liberty but I've only once seen the Union Jack thing. Welsh flags, and a little while ago Spanish ones, were the ones I saw  ..


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> I'll take losing to them *again* this season if we go up.



We're planning to get to the return match, Jack ground is 15 minutes down the road from our house.

Can anyone confirm the date? Ta!


----------



## badlands (Nov 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> How common is this at Swansea *really?*  ..



hugely


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2010)

badlands said:


> hugely



Not that I've seen. Plenty of Welsh flags down there when I've been.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 7, 2010)

WoW re your 2 questions, the return game was scheduled for Sat 5/2 so I assume it will be the Sunday see you there from my Armoured Personnel Carrier

Your question re the flags - if you mean how common is it, my dear boy it is very very common, even vulgar. If you mean how widespread is it, mate it is also widespread 

They have always had them, I don't know if they bring them all out to make a point to us (and I am certainly not sure what that point is) but I could see at least 4 large ones in the home end today. My vantage poiint, basically under the main tv cameras, meant I could only see half the away end. They have always had it, Swansea Loyal union flags, red hand of Ulster flags, lots of stuff. I don't know if they are more proud to be British, less proud to be Welsh, more unionist (genuinely) or if it is just a wind-up

As I said just now on the match thread the whole Rangel-Monk-Williams-Scum back 4 axis was excelent, as was Sinclair, Orlandi, Allen (MoM from where I was sitting) and the diminutive thief. And Gower. Much better  than us on the day, and we were poor due partly to some mystifying selections, some bad performances and oh well it doesn't really matter but I am putting my hands up and saying we got done

For anyone who with a pan-Wales take on things, the fact that the best away performance at our ground ever (only season two admittedly) has come from your adopted town is a good thing. Swansea are a tidy team, and we are very very good. 32 points for us from 15 translates to 96. Your 29 would be 87 which would mean a lot of Premier League fans getting a bit pissed off by a lot of sheepshaggers next season. 

Don't get me wrong I am fucking gutted. But my best mate is a Jack, and I rang him straight after the game and told him well played


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2010)

Fair dos. Great to read a fairminded reaction. Cardiff are a fucking good team normally, I was very surprised they didn't threaten much today.

The flags thing, yes mystifying, completely. Looks like I've not noticed it enough on the fairly infrequent Jack matches we've been to. Wrongness, totally  But to be (slightly) fair there are definitely a fair few Welsh flags too, I saw a well made one at the Leicester match 2 weeks ago with a Swan in place of a dragon. From an artistic point of view, that worked! As did the footy that time ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2010)

Placid Casual said:
			
		

> Sat 5/2 so I assume it will be the Sunday see you there from my Armoured Personnel Carrier





Cheers for that date. See ya there then! 

If you and your Jack mate go for a (discreet!) pint before or after the match we could join you


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh aye in Wind Street 

Nah mate I will (sadly) be in the bubble

I did once go to Swansea v Cardiff with him down the Vetch, sat in the upper East Stand and when John Williams scored (for us) I was half way up to the roof cheering when I realised there were 1000 Jacks about to kill me, I had to make out I was leaping in the air to slate the lineo and ref for a bad decision. I said it then and I'll say it now, never again


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 7, 2010)

If you liked the Swan in place of a dragon on the Wales flag (which imho sounds an abomination of one of the world's most beautiful flags) you wouldve loved the large union flag in the away end today, in which the left side of the red horizontal bar mutates (get this) into a dragon's mouth and tongue cos it is get this half British and half Welsh)

It is really fucking horrible. By which I am only dissing that flag, not your vexillological taste. Apart from messing with our lovely flag, it was just too busy


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> If you liked the Swan in place of a dragon on the Wales flag (which imho sounds an abomination of one of the world's most beautiful flags) you wouldve loved the large union flag in the away end today, in which the left side of the red horizontal bar mutates (get this) into a dragon's mouth and tongue cos it is get this half British and half Welsh)
> 
> It is really fucking horrible. By which I am only dissing that flag, not your vexillological taste. Apart from messing with our lovely flag, it was just too busy



I'd never be seen dead with a Union Jack of any sort, so fair enough!


----------



## badlands (Nov 8, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I'd never be seen dead with a Union Jack of any sort, so fair enough!



Don't support Swansea then


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2010)

badlands said:


> Don't support Swansea then


 


I don't, they're not my team. And I suggest you stop being a simplistic idiot. 

I'm not defending Union Jackism where it happens, my only real point was that there's plenty of Welsh flags to be seen _as well_. Many more of them than Union ones as it happens, or at least that's been my impression based on pretty infrequent attendance.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2010)

You will never see a Union Jack at a football ground ever ever ever.Plenty of Union flags granted, but it should only be refered to as a Union Jack when flown form the Jack mast of a ship.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 8, 2010)

1927 I think you will find I did call it a union flag mate 

Always used to make me chuckle that even in the Players' Bar at Ninian Park they wouldn't serve Jack Daniels, covering the offensive 4-letter word on the bottle with "Ray" 

(note to people less sad than me: Ray Daniels, former CCFC player)


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I don't, they're not my team. And I suggest you stop being a simplistic idiot.
> 
> I'm not defending Union Jackism where it happens, my only real point was that there's plenty of Welsh flags to be seen _as well_. Many more of them than Union ones as it happens, or at least that's been my impression based on pretty infrequent attendance.


still no excuse! stop trying to excuse the hun wow


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> 1927 I think you will find I did call it a union flag mate
> 
> Always used to make me chuckle that even in the Players' Bar at Ninian Park they wouldn't serve Jack Daniels, covering the offensive 4-letter word on the bottle with "Ray"
> 
> (note to people less sad than me: Ray Daniels, former CCFC player)


 
WoW referred to them several times.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> You will never see a Union Jack at a football ground ever ever ever.


 
What if I took a 'ship in a bottle' into a ground with the flag on the right mast?

In fact I think this actually happened in 1988 when Gary Neville wanted to show his brother his latest hobby.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> What if I took a 'ship in a bottle' into a ground with the flag on the right mast?
> 
> In fact I think this actually happened in 1988 when Gary Neville wanted to show his brother his latest hobby.


 
You'd never get a bottle into the stadium. For everyone's info the United States fly a different flag from the Jack mast(being the one at the bow of the ship. The US jack is simply the blue square with the fifty white stars on.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2010)

I would so long as it was a plastic bottle with no lid.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I would so long as it was a plastic bottle with no lid.


 
Have you ever seen a ship in a plastic bottle without a lid? or was it this particular design that Gary Neville was hoping to introduce?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 8, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I don't, they're not my team. And I suggest you stop being a simplistic idiot.
> 
> I'm not defending Union Jackism where it happens, my only real point was that there's plenty of Welsh flags to be seen _as well_. Many more of them than Union ones as it happens, or at least that's been my impression based on pretty infrequent attendance.


 
Don't think i have ever, ever, EVER seen a union jack (or what ever you want to call it) being flown by Cardiff fans. Always at least one with the jacks - have even seen red hand of ulster flags in the past. Some seriously dodgy characters down west.


----------



## strung out (Nov 8, 2010)

i know, it's a bit weird that swansea's lot are so dodgy, especially when you think how lovely and fluffy your fans are


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2010)

strung out said:


> i know, it's a bit weird that swansea's lot are so dodgy, especially when you think how lovely and fluffy your fans are





It's true dat, neither side are followed exclusively by angels after all. Plenty of sides have arseholes amongst their supporters, Cardiff not excluded. But as I said I'm not defending  (at all) the kind of out and out dodginess Clint describesd either. Just asking for perspective -- we're talking about minorities.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2010)

ddraig said:


> still no excuse! stop trying to excuse the hun wow



As you know  , I wasn't .....


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> WoW referred to them several times.



Point taken on the terminology.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 8, 2010)

CCFC vexillologically cane adopted Jack 

1927, you making Reading on Weds? Nearly 3000 City tickets sold, not bad!

I dunno how right wing some Swansea fans are and/or how much it is just bullshit or a front, in my work there is an ADO Den Haag fan (he is Dutch, not just weird) and he says Swansea are a bit full on (there is a big link between the clubs' fans, and I think de Vries was from Den Haag)

As I implied previously some of my very best mates are Swansea fans and with very few (but temporarily very scary!) exceptions their mates have always been fine when they met me. Apart from theone (a woman!) who regaled me for half an hour at a wedding (in Cardiff!) about how FACT Jones is ACTUALLY guilty of all he was accused of despite being totally acquited of all charges. She told me at length he only got off on a technicality. So some Swnasea fans are weird scumbags.

Bit like ALL Cardiff fans, eh Strung Out?!?


----------



## strung out (Nov 8, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Bit like ALL Cardiff fans, eh Strung Out?!?


 
except for you


----------



## strung out (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> CCFC vexillologically cane adopted Jack
> 
> 1927, you making Reading on Weds? Nearly 3000 City tickets sold, not bad!
> 
> ...


 
Well to be fair he did only get off on a technicallity, the technicallity that the case was dropped!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2010)

Fuck me, if the latest rumour is true, I am going to come in my pants.

Rearrange the words january, Ramsay and loan and see what you get. I got a hard on!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 8, 2010)

strung out said:


> i know, it's a bit weird that swansea's lot are so dodgy, especially when you think how lovely and fluffy your fans are


 
Perhaps i was a little vague. Whilst Cardiff have some dodgy hooligans, at least we do not have a high profile BNP following. As William of Jackland pointed out, they are obviously a tiny minority, but high profile none the less.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Fuck me, if the latest rumour is true, I am going to come in my pants.
> 
> Rearrange the words january, Ramsay and loan and see what you get. I got a hard on!!


 
I dont think he would fit into our current squad


----------



## 1927 (Nov 9, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I dont think he would fit into our current squad


 
You'd have him on the bench tho surely?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 9, 2010)

Just to clarify. The defeat on sunday was not DJ's or the players fault, my boss took his daughter who has never seen Cardiff win, in fact she has only seen one goal in a season and a third! I also have bad news in that his family are going to the Forest game, we will lose. FACT.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 9, 2010)

27. What's the rambo word? Or not public?

My Arsenal mate says he hasn't heard of it

I would (literally) explode if it happened


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 9, 2010)

I really can't see it happening. Why would the arse risk him playing in the championship? full of shite players who just hack their way through 90 mins to make up for being shit. And he is way too good for this league, if they send him anywhere it'll be to a mid table prem side.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 9, 2010)

Liverpool it is, then


----------



## Gromit (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in two minds. I'd love an in form Rambo. 

But we'll be getting him at that tricky getting his confidence back stage. Will he add value over existing options. Is it worth the detriment to our existing options games as he'll be straight back to Arse when fit and their game will have suffered whilst his improved.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 9, 2010)

He. Is. Ramsey.

Get a grip!

He's fucking class.

HE IS WORTH HAVING ON ONE LEG.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 9, 2010)

He is the best Welsh footballer I have ever seen. Bar none. I have been going home and away with Wales since 1976

Drinky, Seyi, Macca, the lot of them, would stand in awe

He is worth having on no legs, frankly


----------



## 1927 (Nov 9, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I'm in two minds. I'd love an in form Rambo.
> 
> But we'll be getting him at that tricky getting his confidence back stage. Will he add value over existing options. Is it worth the detriment to our existing options games as he'll be straight back to Arse when fit and their game will have suffered whilst his improved.


 
Fair enuff, we'll tell Wenger to fuck it!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 9, 2010)

I know we're all biased, but before the leg break I thought he had all you would need to become the complete centre mid. He is way too good for us, he'll play a few reserve games then go back into the starting 16. He might no start for them for a long while but he will eventually be one of the first names in there starting 11. Wilshire can do one.


----------



## badlands (Nov 9, 2010)

it is possible he might come back. hasn't he spent a lot of time back in Caerphilly during his recovery?

what nags me is after an injury that bad what does it do to you mentally. how long would he need to be match fit (in his head)

its possible but not very likely, a pity because he really could be one of the greats. the best welsh player I have seen of his age and I include Giggs in that


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 9, 2010)

1927 said:


> You'd have him on the bench tho surely?


 
dont know - he is a bit injury prone


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 9, 2010)

badlands said:


> hasn't he spent a lot of time back in Caerphilly during his recovery?


 
I'd imagine so. He is only a kid and I doubt he'd need to see the physio/doctor for daily updates with an injury that severe. I really hope that it doesn't get to him mentally.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 9, 2010)

Results are going very well for us so far tonight.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 9, 2010)

Another late QPR goal.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone go tonight? What's the goss? 

A draw is not a bad result, thank fuck the Jacks lost though.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> it is possible he might come back. hasn't he spent a lot of time back in Caerphilly during his recovery?
> 
> what nags me is after an injury that bad what does it do to you mentally. how long would he need to be match fit (in his head)
> 
> its possible but not very likely, a pity because he really could be one of the greats. the best welsh player I have seen of his age and I include Giggs in that


 
In interviews I've read he sounds like he's raring to go.  A kid that young knows no fear.  There will be no hangover.  Go Ramsey!


----------



## badlands (Nov 11, 2010)

that's us fucked for November

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2216251,00.html


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 11, 2010)

badlands said:


> that's us fucked for November[/URL]




QPR news finally released, I'm hopeful of getting a ticket through my mate. Should be a cracker.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 11, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Anyone go tonight? What's the goss?
> 
> A draw is not a bad result, thank fuck the Jacks lost though.


 
Yeah I went and had a great time, decent beers in Praed Street, train, decent pub in Reading "Reading, Reading, We'll Kick Your Fucking Head In"

1st half was a bit dodge, Matthews (I feel sorry for him since Jonesy publicly slated him for his, admittedly calamitous, performance at Ipswich) was dodgy, Darcy caught out of position couple of times for an up-field Naylor and it didnt look all that good, tbh.

2nd half we dug in. I was near the goal and I thought it was in in real time (don't know what you lot have seen, and I haven't seen a replay). Burkey fiuck me man how did he not start on Sunday?!? Immense.

We could have won, but more to the point we could have got doen but we dug in, toughed it out, rode our luck, hard-earned precious point. Loud, cold, best City side I have ever seen. I'm 43.

I fucking love the City. And when they announced the Jacks score well ho ho fucking ho. Happy days boys


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 11, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> We could have won, but more to the point we could have got doen but we dug in, toughed it out, rode our luck, hard-earned precious point.



That's exactly the spirit we needed after Sunday. My mate has shown a pic of our goal from cityplayer, it was clearly in, good call.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh no. Dave Jones has been named the Championship manager of the month for October. You know what usually happens next....

Jay Bothroyd won the player of the month too.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/9181086.stm


----------



## 1927 (Nov 12, 2010)

editor said:


> Oh no. Dave Jones has been named the Championship manager of the month for October. You know what usually happens next....
> 
> Jay Bothroyd won the player of the month too.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/9181086.stm


 
Only the third manager ever to win it 5 times, and atleast 3 of those hgave been October. Sorry hge's actually the second manager to win it 3 times, Billy Davies being the other, Neil Warnock doesn't count as a manager!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 13, 2010)

unofficial podcast innit.

not listened yet, so cannot comment ..... downloading as i type


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2010)

Scunthorpe 2 - 4 Cardiff so far - and Bothroyd's on a hat trick!


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2010)

Top of the league!

Oh yes!


----------



## agricola (Nov 13, 2010)

Radio 5 insisting that Bothroyd will be in the England squad for the France game.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 13, 2010)

So he should be, the boy is on fire

Say We Are Top of the League


----------



## badlands (Nov 13, 2010)

Bothroyd in the England squad.

Go on Jay!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 13, 2010)

Fucking brilliant Jay, what a great player and what a lovely bloke

First ever City player to get a senior call up for the Saes

Respect


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 14, 2010)

chopra for india ?


----------



## rosa (Nov 14, 2010)

Off topic, but apparently Peter Ridsdale was at Boundary Park for the second match running yesterday, and there are rumours that an announcement about a takeover is imminent. Just wanted to ask you lot, as his most recent victims, how worried/angry/horrified we should be?


----------



## pauld (Nov 15, 2010)

rosa said:


> Off topic, but apparently Peter Ridsdale was at Boundary Park for the second match running yesterday, and there are rumours that an announcement about a takeover is imminent. Just wanted to ask you lot, as his most recent victims, how worried/angry/horrified we should be?



all of the above - my condolences, in advance.

We got out of jail, courtesy our magnanimous Malaysians - but it was touch and go for a while...


----------



## 1927 (Nov 15, 2010)

pauld said:


> all of the above - my condolences, in advance.
> 
> We got out of jail, courtesy our magnanimous Malaysians - but it was touch and go for a while...


 
Hat him or not tho, had it not been for Ridsdale and the season ticket scam we wouldn't have lasted long enough for the Malaysians to ride in ion tehir white charges. 

PR obviously knows football and has contacts, just keep him away from the money!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone fancy a pre match working class (not in premier club lounge) urbanite swig on Saturday before the forest game?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2010)

rosa said:


> Off topic, but apparently Peter Ridsdale was at Boundary Park


 
He doesn't do anything out of the kindness of his heart. He certainly fleeced a fair few quid out of us.

On the other hand he got us the promised stadium that looked like it was never ever going to appear.

Whether or not that was the wisest of moved considering the level of debt we were in is a matter for debate. It could have gone horribly wrong for us if it wasn't for a few pay days from profitable sales and pay days like the FA Cup Semi Final victory.

We lucked out. Risdale is partly responsable for that good luck but he would also have been responsable if our luck hadn't of held up.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 16, 2010)

Gromit said:


> He doesn't do anything out of the kindness of his heart. He certainly fleeced a fair few quid out of us.
> 
> On the other hand he got us the promised stadium that looked like it was never ever going to appear.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, there are a lot of good things that we have at the club now that we wouldnt have had without PR the stadium being the most obvious. He flew by the seat of his pants that is for sure, he had some luck, agreed, but lets be honest if we hadn't moved we wouldnt have the squad we have now. The stadium and the training facilities have been instrumnetal in attracting players to the club, the ambition we have as a club and have had for sometime are in part due to PR's input. Yes he is depised and i understand why, but if people sat down and thought about it they may come to a different conclusion. He had to work with hands tied behind his back for all the time he was with us. If it hadn't been for the huge amounbt of debt Sam had left us in then PR would have been able to go to the bank and borrow money, but he couldnt do that, the season ticket affair was a mistake in hindsight, or atleast the way it was sold to fans was, but if it hadnt happened we would have seen administration last season,FACT. We were in abd way when PR arrived and he may not have got us back on our feet he kept us alive whenh in all honesty there were those who would have turned off the life support machine.

Sam was more responsible for our calamitous position than PR imho, but even Sam ha sto have credit for what he started ( and I dont ,ean the mountain of debt).Sam left us with nothing else he started the academy which ahs been the lifeblood of the club both in terms of finaces and playing staff and for that he should alweays be applauded, PR gave us the stadium and kept us going long enough to find new backers. Yes he robbed us blind, but so did Sam, and hopefully when we are sat in the Prem next season both men will desreve to be there to see the monster they both helped to create.

PR could have been completely honest, we could have lived within our means and stayed at Ninian Park. After the last seaosn and a half we have had does anyone really think that was a preferable option?


----------



## badlands (Nov 19, 2010)

Wakey Wakey.

Let's not dwell,

It's time to fell double European champions.

Cept, we never beat Billy Davies' teams


----------



## badlands (Nov 19, 2010)

Fuck,

is Sam coming back?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 20, 2010)

badlands said:


> Fuck,
> 
> is Sam coming back?


 
I hope you washed your keyboard after going over to 'that' message board


----------



## badlands (Nov 20, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I hope you washed your keyboard after going over to 'that' message board





Nah, it came from someone else.

Mutterings abound.


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmm, we really don't like it at the top do we?!


----------



## badlands (Nov 20, 2010)

bad day at the orifice


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 20, 2010)

Oi 27 - was that you fighting in the premier seating? This prawn sandwich mob are giving us a bad name.


----------



## pauld (Nov 21, 2010)

*<<< urban75 cardiff-forest match report and pics >>>*

Rejoice! It's over. Onwards to Loftus Road... 

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-forest-1011.html


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2010)

Great report!

"12 pointer"


----------



## 1927 (Nov 23, 2010)

1927 said:


> Just to clarify. The defeat on sunday was not DJ's or the players fault, my boss took his daughter who has never seen Cardiff win, in fact she has only seen one goal in a season and a third! I also have bad news in that his family are going to the Forest game, we will lose. FACT.


 
Told you so!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 23, 2010)

Jacks away moved to sunday . will be televised on BBC


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2010)

excellent. i enjoyed the last south wales derby shown on bbc


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 23, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Jacks away moved to sunday . will be televised on BBC



Not surprised at all by that!

We may well actually be at the match, if festivaldeb's colleague helps us out 

But if not, the pub will beckon once again.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 23, 2010)

strung out said:


> excellent. i enjoyed the last south wales derby shown on bbc



tbf you do seem a bit obsessed with us (both) 

Not sure I would spend so much much time on a Gas or Shitheads thread, other than to say "Good luck Gas I hope you do them", en passant

I can prob get you a spare on one of the battle busses if you like, dep CCS 9ish, you can wave to WoW in his wine (sic) street brunch bar as we roll past


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2010)

i am a bit obsessed actually


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wicked I'll get you a ticket for real, two hours watching those cunts (us, let alone them) should cure you mate


----------



## Rollem (Nov 24, 2010)

pauld said:


> Onwards to Loftus Road...


come on then people, what's the predicitons?

i was supposed to be going, but had to change plans - gutted. reckon could be an interesting game....think we might just edge you though....


----------



## 1927 (Nov 24, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Wicked I'll get you a ticket for real, two hours watching those cunts (us, let alone them) should cure you mate


 
Does this mean I'll be getting a PM asking for me to down the away ticket mine again?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rollem said:


> come on then people, what's the predicitons?
> 
> i was supposed to be going, but had to change plans - gutted. reckon could be an interesting game....think we might just edge you though....


 

2-1 Cardiff, Bothroyd and Bellers after being  a goal down.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 24, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> tI can prob get you a spare on one of the battle busses if you like, dep CCS 9ish, you can wave to WoW in his wine (sic) street brunch bar as we roll past



 

Sketty's classier, we generally find, don't cha know ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 24, 2010)

Rollem said:


> *come on then people, what's the predicitons?*
> 
> i was supposed to be going, but had to change plans - gutted. reckon could be an interesting game....think we might just edge you though....



QPR 2 Cardiff 2 seems like a good punt from a betting POV?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 24, 2010)

1927 said:


> Does this mean I'll be getting a PM asking for me to down the away ticket mine again?



No. Unless you're offering? If so, I'll bring the absinthe for the bus


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 24, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> QPR 2 Cardiff 2 seems like a good punt from a betting POV?


 
Well it does if your full name is William Hills of Walworth 

3 points to the sheepshaggers


----------



## badlands (Nov 24, 2010)

It'll still be November on Saturday (with all that entails)

and we're still under the hex of the manager of the month


----------



## 1927 (Nov 24, 2010)

badlands said:


> It'll still be November on Saturday (with all that entails)
> 
> and we're still under the hex of the manager of the month



Yeah, but DJ always pulls off the results no one gives us a hope of winning.


----------



## pauld (Nov 24, 2010)

Rollem said:


> come on then people, what's the predicitons?
> 
> i was supposed to be going, but had to change plans - gutted. reckon could be an interesting game....think we might just edge you though....



The QPR run ends here - 2-0 Cardiff.


----------



## badlands (Nov 24, 2010)

fuck it you're all right.

a resounding 6 - 0

the message will out.

the hoops will completely crumble and get relegated (cos they sell Tarabbt in Jan)

Warnock fucks off to manage the irons (in Jan also)


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> fuck it you're all right.
> 
> a resounding 6 - 0
> 
> ...



I hope thats a typo and you meant The Iron,he's welcome to go to Scunthorpe, but if he comes within  ahundred yars of Upton Park I will kill him!


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2010)

1927 said:


> I hope thats a typo and you meant The Iron,he's welcome to go to Scunthorpe, but if he comes within  ahundred yars of Upton Park I will kill him!



Typo, my bad.

Funny though.

Probably just had the word cunt and Warnock fusing together in my head.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> Typo, my bad.
> 
> Funny though.
> 
> Probably just had the word cunt and Warnock fusing together in my head.



I think I'll kill him anyway.

<awaits arrest for making threats against life of a cunt>


----------



## Rollem (Nov 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> the hoops will completely crumble and get relegated (cos they sell Tarabbt in Jan)
> 
> Warnock fucks off to manage the irons (in Jan also)


LMFAO 

why would we sell taarabt - for the money?  

Warnock wouldn't join the hammers if they were last team on the planet! 

3-1 to the superhoops! taarabt (2) and mackie - you lot getting an own goal gifted to you


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2010)

Rollem said:


> LMFAO
> 
> why would we sell taarabt - for the money?
> 
> ...



When we played you down here last season, Taarabt threw a wobbler and demanded to be substituted.

I think he actually started to cry.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2010)

Rollem said:


> LMFAO
> 
> why would we sell taarabt - for the money?
> 
> *Warnock wouldn't join the hammers if they were last team on the planet! *3-1 to the superhoops! taarabt (2) and mackie - you lot getting an own goal gifted to you


 
Thank fuck for that. He wouldn't know how to run a team that played football.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 25, 2010)

badlands said:


> When we played you down here last season, Taarabt threw a wobbler and demanded to be substituted.
> 
> I think he actually started to cry.


he's a different player this season. warnock doesn't take any shit form him, unlike the otehr fools we've had previously. any sign of one too many selfish headless-chicken-i-am-not-gonna-pass-the-ball-i-am-superman-and-can-take-on-the-world-and-miss-the-net-at-the-end-of-it-runs, and he takes him off 




			
				1927 said:
			
		

> He wouldn't know how to run a team that played football


 belly laugh


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 25, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/nottm_forest/9227061.stm

What the fuck is this? Why not us?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/nottm_forest/9227061.stm
> 
> What the fuck is this? Why not us?


 
I'll bet there wont be a Bellamy like outcry about skewing the championship etc.

Didn't Wenger categorically deny that Ramsay was going anywhere on loan last month? Just shows what a deceitful lying twat he is.

Ramsay didnt go to Man U because they were going to loan him back, maybe deep down he hates us!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 25, 2010)

That is genuinely fucking weird


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2010)

WTF


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 26, 2010)

Well in Pompey, 2-1 City tomorrow.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 26, 2010)

Boys is it proper snowing back home with danger of some of the busses not making it? Mike's messageboard implies that. Say it ain't snow, Joe


----------



## badlands (Nov 26, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Boys is it proper snowing back home with danger of some of the busses not making it? Mike's messageboard implies that. Say it ain't snow, Joe



It's melting Joe,

the snow,

bro


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 26, 2010)

Your reply I like its flow

It leaves me none the wiser

Though


----------



## badlands (Nov 27, 2010)

The snow

will go.

The coaches 

to go

bro


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 27, 2010)

And lo

Twas so. 

Cheerio


----------



## badlands (Nov 27, 2010)

as you 

wave 

me goodbyio


----------



## Balbi (Nov 27, 2010)

Say thank you, did the Jacks at home last night


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 27, 2010)

The QPR game is streaming for those interested. Linky

I don't know if it's naughty to post these kind of things here. Delete away if so.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.vipstand.net/watch/12318/1/watch-queens-park-rangers-vs-cardiff-city.html


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2010)

Come on City!!!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 27, 2010)

Fuck. Why have we just been sitting back 2nd half?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank god November is behind us now!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Thank god November is behind us now!


 
4 from 15 innit? First half we played well, I was pleased with how things were going. Second half we just sat back and let them play until they scored, with our defence as poor as it is we just can't get away with that. Attack is best form of defence for us.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 27, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 4 from 15 innit? First half we played well, I was pleased with how things were going. Second half we just sat back and let them play until they scored, with our defence as poor as it is we just can't get away with that. Attack is best form of defence for us.


 
Last year was 1 point, the couple of years before that it was 4 so thats about right for us. Have to go back a long time to see us pikcing up more than 4/5.


----------



## badlands (Nov 27, 2010)

bye, bye November, you cunt of a month.

hello December you lovely fixture month


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 28, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> That is genuinely fucking weird


 


> “The difference [between Cardiff and Forest] is that he’ll go there for a month and get fit, then you lose him again when Arsenal want him back,” said Jones.
> 
> “We’re a little bit more advanced as a squad and a club to just take a player for a month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomber (Nov 28, 2010)

That's you lot out of the Cup for starters !  Up The Potters !!


----------



## badlands (Nov 28, 2010)

Fuck me,

it's gonna be messy.

Why is it always teams we hate?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 28, 2010)

Bomber said:


> That's you lot out of the Cup for starters !  Up The Potters !!


 
You'll run, like the rest of 'em (like you always do!)


----------



## 1927 (Nov 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> You'll run, like the rest of 'em (like you always do!)


 
Dont Stoke have the only firm named after a chocolate bar?  Five Boys!


----------



## Bomber (Nov 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> You'll run, like the rest of 'em (like you always do!)


 
You're right Cunt ... er Clint, sorry ... !1... We'll run allright ......... rings around your lot !! Happy Days!!


----------



## badlands (Nov 28, 2010)

Tony Pulis said recently he'd have loved to sign Bothroyd.

Coming.

Back.

To.

Haunt.

You.


----------



## badlands (Nov 28, 2010)

Would Bellamy play for Stoke?

Would they want him?

Bellamy or Fuller?


----------



## badlands (Nov 28, 2010)

Bomber,

what's the Brittania's capacity?

How many tickets could we get?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 28, 2010)

badlands said:


> Bomber,
> 
> what's the Brittania's capacity?
> 
> How many tickets could we get?


 
It wont be worth it mate. Bubble big time, held at bloody services for ages. last time I went to Stoke they closed the M6 and escorted us all the way back to Ross-On -Wye.


----------



## Bomber (Nov 30, 2010)

badlands said:


> Bomber,
> 
> what's the Brittania's capacity?
> 
> How many tickets could we get?



28000 or so depending on how many seats are taken out by plod to seperate the home fans that usually occupy a third of the 'Away' end. I'd guess about 3000 unless they give you the whole away end, not sure of the rules for the FA cup?


----------



## Bomber (Nov 30, 2010)

1927 said:


> It wont be worth it mate. Bubble big time, held at bloody services for ages. last time I went to Stoke they closed the M6 and escorted us all the way back to Ross-On -Wye.


 
Nothing to do with half of you being tooled up and the fact you ripped a load of seats out I suppose?


----------



## Bomber (Nov 30, 2010)

badlands said:


> Would Bellamy play for Stoke?
> 
> Would they want him?
> 
> Bellamy or Fuller?


 
Wouldn't swap Ricardo for Bellamy but Bellamy would love it at Stoke because he'd be adored, he's a Stoke type player in attitude particularly!


----------



## badlands (Nov 30, 2010)

Bomber said:


> Wouldn't swap Ricardo for Bellamy



add to sentences you never thought would be uttered


----------



## badlands (Nov 30, 2010)

Bomber said:


> 28000 or so depending on how many seats are taken out by plod to seperate the home fans that usually occupy a third of the 'Away' end. I'd guess about 3000 unless they give you the whole away end, not sure of the rules for the FA cup?



think we get 25%

7,000 it is,

interesting.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 30, 2010)

Bomber said:


> Nothing to do with half of you being tooled up and the fact you ripped a load of seats out I suppose?



No, more to do with your lot. We dont get involved in trouble when the home fans are civilised. We did not need ANY coppers in Coventry. Odd that


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bomber said:


> Nothing to do with half of you being tooled up and the fact you ripped a load of seats out I suppose?


 
We weren't and we didn't.


----------



## strung out (Nov 30, 2010)

badlands said:


> think we get 25%
> 
> 7,000 it is,
> 
> interesting.


 
you don't get 25% for the fa cup


----------



## badlands (Nov 30, 2010)

strung out said:


> you don't get 25% for the fa cup


 
thanks for that.

how many?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2010)

badlands said:


> thanks for that.
> 
> how many?


15%


----------



## badlands (Nov 30, 2010)

1927 said:


> 15%



How many did we take to Stamford Bridge?

Or Highbury?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 30, 2010)

badlands said:


> How many did we take to Stamford Bridge?
> 
> Or Highbury?


 
Around 6000 to the Bridge I think.


----------



## badlands (Dec 1, 2010)

Celtic want to swap Hudson for Loovens!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2010/12/01/cardiff-city-look-to-hudson-loovens-swap-deal-91466-27745823/


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2010)

badlands said:


> How many did we take to Stamford Bridge?
> 
> Or Highbury?



Wasn't it 2800 to Highbury?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2010)

badlands said:


> Celtic want to swap Hudson for Loovens!
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2010/12/01/cardiff-city-look-to-hudson-loovens-swap-deal-91466-27745823/


 
If Hudson is better than Loovens, which Cletic obviously believe, why would we swap him for Loovens? Would Loovens be the same player without Roge along side him. I'd quite like to see Loovens and Hudson together, really dont understand the constant criticism of Hudders, he may be slow but he has a knack of being in the right place at the right time and getting a foot or a head in. He has put in some bad performnaces this season but he has had some massive games.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> Wasn't it 2800 to Highbury?


 
We had the entire stand behind the goal didn't we? If so it must be more than 2800.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> We had the entire stand behind the goal didn't we? If so it must be more than 2800.


 
Its like when they came to us we had to give them so many,(2k i think) but as the only way to accomodate that many was to give the, the entire Grange End they actually had more (3200).

I seem to remember at Emirates they said we could have more but had to pay upfront for them, might actually have been 4200 thinking about it.


----------



## badlands (Dec 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> Its like when they came to us we had to give them so many,(2k i think) but as the only way to accomodate that many was to give the, the entire Grange End they actually had more (3200).
> 
> I seem to remember at Emirates they said we could have more but had to pay upfront for them, might actually have been 4200 thinking about it.



When we played them at Highbury I'm sure there was at least 5,000 behind the goal.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2010)

badlands said:


> When we played them at Highbury I'm sure there was at least 5,000 behind the goal.


 
Just checked, it was 9,000!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollem (Dec 2, 2010)

oh, oh i forgot......


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 2, 2010)

badlands said:


> Bomber,
> 
> what's the Britannia's capacity?
> 
> How many tickets could we get?


 
3,000 - official


----------



## badlands (Dec 4, 2010)

Bothroyd off injured.

We are playing like a crock of shit.

Here's hoping DJ does one of his 'inspirational' half time team talks.


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 4, 2010)

Gawwd, come on city...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2010)

wow 'lucky' there


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2010)

That was nearly a Prestonastrophe.


----------



## badlands (Dec 4, 2010)

editor said:


> That was nearly a Prestonastrophe.



Ouch


----------



## pauld (Dec 4, 2010)

editor said:


> That was nearly a Prestonastrophe.



Late goal cannot disguise how abysmal that performance was, every player culpable. Clueless fuckwits to a man. Be lucky to stay top 6 on this form...


----------



## badlands (Dec 4, 2010)

pauld said:


> Late goal cannot disguise how abysmal that performance was, every player culpable. Clueless fuckwits to a man. Be lucky to stay top 6 on this form...



Your match report tomorrow should read this

and this only,

'We were fucking shit'


----------



## pauld (Dec 5, 2010)

badlands said:


> Your match report tomorrow should read this
> 
> and this only,
> 
> 'We were fucking shit'



I was tempted, but here's a more verbose version... 

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-preston-1011.html


----------



## badlands (Dec 5, 2010)

pauld said:


> I was tempted, but here's a more verbose version...
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-preston-1011.html



you resisted but you summed it up beautifully,

"King Canute, the Flat Earth Society, the International Ostrich Bothering Federation and a sub-section of City's support may continue to maintain that we are still second despite the appalling recent run, but the prospect of this team of whey-faced hollow men being dragged into the bare-knuckle bear-pit of the Play-Offs has me reaching for the Imodium."


----------



## g force (Dec 6, 2010)

With Dave Jones as a manager you are doomed to periods of utter shitness. It's his managerial way.


----------



## agricola (Dec 10, 2010)

Watford doing you lot a massive favour, I see.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 10, 2010)

agricola said:


> Watford doing you lot a massive favour, I see.


 
You better not fucking jinx it.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 10, 2010)

Can the City take advantage of tonight's results? Fair do's to all who are going to Middlesbrough.


----------



## badlands (Dec 11, 2010)

Fucking awful.

Square pegs DJ,

square pegs.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2010)

We're fucking up big time at the moment - and the match stats suggest that we should have really won this one.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 17, 2010)

stadium this morning







game still on (as i post) , but stadium closed today.

looking doubtful


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2010)

Er haven't we got Undersoil heating?

They'll keep the cover on it today with the heating on. Strip the cover and the snow with it off tomorrow.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 17, 2010)

The pitch isnt the problem its the safety of fans walking on ungritted pavements and car parks.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 17, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Er haven't we got Undersoil heating?
> 
> They'll keep the cover on it today with the heating on. Strip the cover and the snow with it off tomorrow.


 
There are a lot of things to consider, the pitch is only one - like snow in the stands, the roads around cardiff etc.

Game now officially off.


----------



## badlands (Dec 26, 2010)

We're back.

Battered them.

Could have been 6 or 7.

Bellamy awesome.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 26, 2010)

Their keeper was awesome.

Bellamy was great.

Good to see us play well without Bothroyd for a change.

Naylor was being made a chump by King though.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2010)

That was quite possible the coldest game I've been to. It was freezing!

Their keeper was incredible - man of the match, easily - we would have had at least six or seven more if it wasn't for his superb goalkeeping.

Bellamy was fantastic today.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 27, 2010)

Football league show didn't show Oli's celebration. 

Brave man putting snow on his own head in that cold. 

The stadium was indeed freezing Ed. All that concrete holding and releasing the cold. I was in fact warmest when I went outside for a fag at half time.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Dec 27, 2010)

Can we sign Andy King please?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 28, 2010)

woodgate in city shirt ?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 28, 2010)

city one up  - marshall has saved a penalty as well!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 28, 2010)

one all - bloody naylor !


----------



## strung out (Dec 28, 2010)

jones out?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 28, 2010)

bloody hell - disaster - but two Leeds own goals leave us still in second


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 28, 2010)

That is one of the worst City performances I have ever seen. Watford, as trailed in their win at QPR on tv a few weeks ago, attacked at pace and in numbers. We were proper shit. Nothing up front (Keogh is less than useless) nothing in centre mid (Oli is way off it) and fuck me I didn't boo him when he got subbed off after 35mins to save him from himself, but Naylor played like a man asleep, he was getting done time and time and time again.

We were lucky to get away with 4-1 cos we were honestly all over the shop. After the last 2 months fuck knows how we are still 2nd


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2010)

We keep hearing talk about star players possibly coming in jan. Strikers and midfielders.  I'd be greatful for a 2 half decent defenders to replace Hudson and Naylor. 

DJ doesn't see Hudson as a problem though :O(


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 29, 2010)

first new signing, James Vaughan


----------



## 1927 (Dec 29, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> first new signing, James Vaughan


 



			
				BBC said:
			
		

> his progress has been slowed by serious knee and shoulder injuries



Sounds like the kind of signing we'd make. I look forward to his debut, coming on in the second leg of the play-off semi-final.


----------



## badlands (Dec 29, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> first new signing, James Vaughan



happy with that.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 29, 2010)

Very decent player at this level, bit gutted Palace didn't sign him up permanently tbh. Does this mean Cardiff are going to cash in on Bothroyd ?


----------



## badlands (Dec 30, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Very decent player at this level, bit gutted Palace didn't sign him up permanently tbh. Does this mean Cardiff are going to cash in on Bothroyd ?



could be,

DJ plays his cards close to his chest.

Though, I reckon he's off to Fulham


----------



## pauld (Dec 31, 2010)

badlands said:


> could be,
> 
> DJ plays his cards close to his chest.
> 
> Though, I reckon he's off to Fulham


 
Cannot see this happening - what's the point of £2 million now if we don't get promoted?

James Vaughan is a decent player but he is no Jay Bothroyd.

Sell Bothroyd and we can kiss goodbye to promotion - automatic or otherwise...


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 31, 2010)

From Bothroyd's twitter "Not sure if we have signed James Vaughan hope we have improving the squad is key"

Doesn't sound like a man who's looking to leave. 

fwiw from seeing them both play quite a few times, I think Vaughan has the potential to be even better than Bothroyd at this level. A lot of similarities in the way that they play the game. He's already shown this season he can score goals at this level but does seem to be quite injury prone too. He'd be a natural replacement and maybe a shrewd bit of business if someone puts in a silly bid for Bothroyd in January.


----------



## badlands (Dec 31, 2010)

pauld said:


> Cannot see this happening - what's the point of £2 million now if we don't get promoted?
> 
> James Vaughan is a decent player but he is no Jay Bothroyd.
> 
> Sell Bothroyd and we can kiss goodbye to promotion - automatic or otherwise...



True.

So true,

but if he ain't signing a contract...........


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah but even if he isn't signing a contract, what is the point in us punting hime for say 2 mill now, from a business point of view we would be far better off taking that hit and letting him go in the summer, with him surely the single biggest key to us (maybe) securing the much-more-than-2-mill that the Prem offers. Also he would get a better move then,if he wants away. And Fulham, surely he has more ambition than that?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2010)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Yeah but even if he isn't signing a contract, what is the point in us punting hime for say 2 mill now, from a business point of view we would be far better off taking that hit and letting him go in the summer, with him surely the single biggest key to us (maybe) securing the much-more-than-2-mill that the Prem offers. Also he would get a better move then,if he wants away. And Fulham, surely he has more ambition than that?


 
Go to Fulham now and there is no guarantee he will be at a better placed club than City next season. I thought it was just agent talk when he was linked with the scousers, but right now he could probably walk in to Anfield, they could do with his goals.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 31, 2010)

There have been so many times where we should have been promoted but weren't. 

The club will consider that when making financial decisions about soon to be out of contract players. 

Keeping Bothroyd does not guarantee us promotion. None of our players do.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 31, 2010)

...but Bothroyd does more than any other individual player does!

1927 is right Fulham could well be on their way down. Mind you WHU could do with him 

I reckon he'll stay. Point taken Liverpool are a bit fucked by their standards, and he is better than any of their strikers, bar Torres

Stay Jay, you know it makes sense


----------



## badlands (Dec 31, 2010)

Jon The Beast Parkin is signing for us apparently

If Charlie Austen signs too then Bothroyd must be going


----------



## badlands (Dec 31, 2010)

we might actually score a goal or two from set pieces with 'the beast' in our ranks


----------



## badlands (Dec 31, 2010)

just to reiterate people,

he's off to Fulham


----------



## Gromit (Jan 1, 2011)

Well if you think about it there are signs that he could be going. 

1. Not playing last match. Injured or being protected from injury until the deal goes through. Hope he plays today to remove this possible indicator from my mind. 
2. The club leaking a signing before it happens. DJ and club don't do this anymore for fear of being shown up or used by agents. Why this time? Soften the blow beforehand?
3. Someone in the pub told me that they saw Bothroyd in London recently eating a mars bar. Say no more.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 1, 2011)

DOOM N GLOOM. 

2-0 down. 

Our slide of results doesn't seem to want to end.


----------



## pauld (Jan 1, 2011)

Gromit said:


> DOOM N GLOOM.
> 
> 2-0 down.
> 
> Our slide of results doesn't seem to want to end.



3-0 

If we lose on Tuesday, then I'm afraid I have officially switched to the JONES OUT gang. 

We are fifth atm and dropping like the proverbial boulder.

The acquisition of Jon Parkin to resolve our problems would be funny if it were not so tragic.

And if Jay Bothroyd is allowed to leave then I feel (as mentioned earlier) that it will deal a catastrophic blow to our promotion aspirations - really would be on a par with the sale of John Toshack back in the day.

Happy New Year bluebirds!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 1, 2011)

pauld said:


> If we lose on Tuesday, then I'm afraid I have officially switched to the JONES OUT gang.



I think I'm already there. Yes we have a few weak links but this squad should be a top 2 team easily, on current form we wont get there. He has to go, the Malaysians wont keep bankrolling us forever, its this season or never.


----------



## strung out (Jan 1, 2011)

guys


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 1, 2011)

strung out said:


> guys


 
innit


----------



## strung out (Jan 1, 2011)

the one fixture of the season i want you to win


----------



## badlands (Jan 1, 2011)

another shocker.

sign a left back and two centre halves who can defend

*FFS* this is bollox


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 1, 2011)

Parkin deal done


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 1, 2011)

That, my Bluebird chums, is a fucking terrible signing on every level. Not least what it may say about Jay.

Today is the first time I have thought we may actually be fucked. I am thinking it right now.

eta: first time I have thought it this season. I have thought it many times over the last 30 years, natch


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 1, 2011)

*coughs* told ya so.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 1, 2011)

Never mind, you'll be able to concentrate on the league after next week


----------



## pauld (Jan 1, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> That, my Bluebird chums, is a fucking terrible signing on every level. Not least what it may say about Jay.
> 
> Today is the first time I have thought we may actually be fucked. I am thinking it right now.
> 
> eta: first time I have thought it this season. I have thought it many times over the last 30 years, natch


 
City's facebook/twitter feeds now saying:

"@CardiffCityNews Cardiff City FC
Some very silly and completely untrue messageboard rumours are being spread after a tough day. Don't believe the daft hype.. keep the faith"

Cue the Vote of Confidence.... 

Time up for Teflon Dave?

More depressing than the latest craven capitulation on the pitch is the Parkin signing - on a 2 and a half year deal FFS. 

What does that say about our aims and ambitions?

Without wishing to sound melodramatic or pessimistic (ha ha), this could very well be the day promotion died.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 3, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Parkin deal done


 
although it looks like he aint actually fit to play at the moment 

In fairness, Boothroyd due back so we are running short of unfit star players.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2011)

Chopra's just scored to put us 2-1 ahead against Leeds with 11 mins to go.


*crosses everything

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/9331409.stm

COME ON CITY!!!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 4, 2011)

We needed this win...


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2011)

Fucking yes! And - somehow - we're back in second place!


----------



## pauld (Jan 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Fucking yes! And - somehow - we're back in second place!



Awesome gutsy performance tonight.

Jones In!

Nice to end *Dirty* Leeds' run also


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 5, 2011)

Snodgrass exchanging bodily fluids with bellamy


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 5, 2011)

^^^ That is horrid, he should be banned. Fucking tart.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

I *love* beating Leeds. Time and time and time again.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 6, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> ^^^ That is horrid, he should be banned. Fucking tart.


 
Hey leave our Craigy alone he's not that much of a tart


----------



## 1927 (Jan 6, 2011)

In that photo he looks like he is telling Snoddy to hold on a minute while he enjoys the moment!


----------



## 3_D (Jan 7, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> ^^^ That is horrid, he should be banned. Fucking tart.


 
Tart he may be, but on £80K a week you'd be grinning like a twat too.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 7, 2011)

3_D said:


> Tart he may be, but on £80K a week you'd be grinning like a twat too.


 
Snodgrass is on £80k a week, bollocks.


----------



## 3_D (Jan 7, 2011)

1927 said:


> Snodgrass is on £80k a week, bollocks.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 8, 2011)

1-1, didn't want a replay but a good result, fans were loud as. 

Mickey Thomas sounded pissed on radio.


----------



## badlands (Jan 8, 2011)

heroic.

amazing performance, considering no Bellamy, no Bothroyd, no Oli and SuperKev as a makeshift centre half

Bomber, you looking forward to coming down here?


----------



## Bomber (Jan 8, 2011)

badlands said:


> heroic.
> 
> amazing performance, considering no Bellamy, no Bthroyd, no Oli and SuperKev as a makeshift centre half
> 
> Bomber, you looking forward to coming down here?



Of course! We battered you second half & if we'd have finished half our chances it would have been 3-1. Still, well done to your boys. Not sure what type of side we'll field in the replay?


----------



## badlands (Jan 8, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Of course! We battered you second half & if we'd have finished half our chances it would have been 3-1. Still, well done to your boys. Not sure what type of side we'll field in the replay?



hopefully the same team



think with our first team out and yours, you'll get a pasting at ours


----------



## Bomber (Jan 10, 2011)

badlands said:


> hopefully the same team
> 
> 
> 
> think with our first team out and yours, you'll get a pasting at ours


 
 Dream on ! Tbh the draw's done us no favours. I wish it had been settled Saturday !


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Dream on ! Tbh the draw's done us no favours. I wish it had been settled Saturday !


 
Likewise. 

Though the club's financial director will be glad of the extra gate. /searching for silver linings


----------



## badlands (Jan 10, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Dream on ! Tbh the draw's done us no favours. I wish it had been settled Saturday !



you never win away


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 10, 2011)

news from the travel group.....



> *Swansea City Away*
> 
> Fans are likely to be asked to assemble at the stadium by 10 o'clock for this full bubble coach-only trip. Cardiff are being allocated 1,800 tickets and the qualifying criteria for those who wish to travel will be as follows: first refusal on the 1,800 tickets will go to Ambassadors who have already been to three away league games this season up to and including Saturday's trip to Norwich (cup games do not count).
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 11, 2011)

Bellamy ambushed


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bomber (and others) 

Replay confirmed live on S4C and on the internet live at TheFA.com


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 12, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Bellamy ambushed



Craig Bellamy arrested over Cardiff assault claim

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-12175278


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Craig Bellamy arrested over Cardiff assault claim
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-12175278


 
Reading between the lines I think its a bit of a non story.

Pissed up chavs try it on with well know face, well known face who is pissed off twats them beofre they twat him, they come off worse and run to police.

Its more comeuppance than assault, probably!


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2011)

1927 said:


> Reading between the lines I think its a bit of a non story.
> 
> Pissed up chavs try it on with well know face, well known face who is pissed off twats them beofre they twat him, they come off worse and run to police.
> 
> Its more comeuppance than assault, probably!



An OB father apparently

makes you laugh


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2011)

badlands said:


> An OB father apparently
> 
> makes you laugh


 
Cos of course OB kids are always well behaved. I suspect this may well be why they fancied their chances, batter Bellers and they get the old man to sort any charges, get battered and make sure Bellers gets his collar felt. I know a few OB kids and they always had a very cocksure attitude cos they knew daddy would sort any trouble.


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2011)

1927 said:


> Cos of course OB kids are always well behaved. I suspect this may well be why they fancied their chances, batter Bellers and they get the old man to sort any charges, get battered and make sure Bellers gets his collar felt. I know a few OB kids and they always had a very cocksure attitude cos they knew daddy would sort any trouble.



I was trying to make exactly that point.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2011)

pissing tractor twats  
put the jacks above us in 90th min!


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2011)

Arse.


----------



## badlands (Jan 15, 2011)

4 of our next 5 games are at home


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 15, 2011)

ddraig said:


> pissing tractor twats
> put the jacks above us in 90th min!



Ipswich are tractor twats, we're the budgie twats. Tight at the top now.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 15, 2011)

Lets not be too disappointed. A point away to a top six team. Not a bad result. 

Had we come back to pinch the point we'd be happier. Its only cause we scored first that it seems like a bad result. Well that and other results around us.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 15, 2011)

What Gromit said.

Just back from the game, proper screamer from Parkin (yeah I know I slagged him on here), draw was a fair though still-gutting result, god the cross for their goal went so far across our back four, they (norwich) pressed from midfield all 2nd half, mind. Hoolihan and (Wales International) Crofts outstanding.

Us? Super Kevin McNaughton. I had a lovely day. I know this makes me neither Henry Winter nor PaulD but boys it was a result today cos they (Norwich) were tidy,

And our all-blue kit


----------



## pauld (Jan 16, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> What Gromit said.
> 
> Just back from the game, proper screamer from Parkin (yeah I know I slagged him on here), draw was a fair though still-gutting result, god the cross for their goal went so far across our back four, they (norwich) pressed from midfield all 2nd half, mind. Hoolihan and (Wales International) Crofts outstanding.
> 
> ...



Watched on the twinternet today and we were absolutely lambasted for 85 minutes, so a point was a right result, even if the manner of the concession was a punishing blow.

We defended well, broke with enterprise, but central midfield were transparent. H2O should have been brought on, and I even found myself wishing for the arrival of Gavin Rae!

We need to make the most of these upcoming home games as all our rivals are starting to kick on with real conviction....


----------



## Bomber (Jan 16, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Bomber (and others)
> 
> Replay confirmed live on S4C and on the internet live at TheFA.com



Excellent news !! Cheers PC27


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 16, 2011)

So you get to see us hammer you, eh Bombs. You're welcome


----------



## Bomber (Jan 17, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> So you get to see us hammer you, eh Bombs. You're welcome


 
 Whatever !


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 17, 2011)

Two players supposedly having medicals.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Two players supposedly having medicals.


 
But as we are Cardiff its to ensure that they *have* injuries rather than not.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 18, 2011)

Amazing stat on the radio this morning. City have only lost once in their last 25 FA Cup games at home.

We're gonna lose tonight then!


----------



## Bomber (Jan 18, 2011)

1927 said:


> Amazing stat on the radio this morning. City have only lost once in their last 25 FA Cup games at home.
> 
> We're gonna lose tonight then!


 
Correct-A-Mundo!! ...... Up The Potters!!!


----------



## badlands (Jan 18, 2011)

jay emmanuel-thomas on his way to us?

http://twitter.com/WEDITSJET#


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 18, 2011)

badlands said:


> jay emmanuel-thomas on his way to us?
> 
> http://twitter.com/WEDITSJET#


 
Confirmed by the club. He looks quality.


----------



## badlands (Jan 18, 2011)

quality.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2011)

How is he (a midfielder) going to strengthen our defence?

Thats the bloody area we need signings.

How many loanees are we allowed? Is that our limit? What if we can get a tasty defender on loan and we've used up all our loan slots?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 18, 2011)

He's a youth loan so wont affect our limit. Jones surely knows that our defence needs strengthening, I'd leave it until the end of the window, still plenty of time yet.


----------



## badlands (Jan 18, 2011)

If Bothroyd is injured, why is he climbing up Snowdon?

http://www.thespoiler.co.uk/index.php/2011/01/18/man-united-barcelona-switcheroo-and-other-transfers?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 18, 2011)

badlands said:


> If Bothroyd is injured, why is he climbing up Snowdon?
> 
> http://www.thespoiler.co.uk/index.php/2011/01/18/man-united-barcelona-switcheroo-and-other-transfers?


 
Never heard of her, What is she?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 18, 2011)

badlands said:


> jay emmanuel-thomas on his way to us?
> 
> http://twitter.com/WEDITSJET#


----------



## badlands (Jan 18, 2011)

1927 said:


> Never heard of her, What is she?



George Clooney's ex


----------



## badlands (Jan 18, 2011)

soporific shite


----------



## 1927 (Jan 18, 2011)

badlands said:


> George Clooney's ex


 
If she aint good enough for George she aint good enough for our Jay!


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

Come on Cardiff!


----------



## badlands (Jan 18, 2011)

this is a reserve match.

this isn't even a match.

two teams who don't want to win.

the death of the FA Cup


----------



## badlands (Jan 18, 2011)

well done DJ,

take Parkin off and then keep pumping the ball up to the midgets.

Class.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

Bah.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 18, 2011)

Poor game wannit? Thought the ref saved us with the Chopra pen claim at the death.... but that serves him right for giving it the big I am after his goal in the first game ! Still, Stoke's second string saw us through in the end ... you boys can concentrate on joining us next season eh ?


----------



## Bomber (Jan 18, 2011)

*Sorry I forgot ..........*


----------



## badlands (Jan 18, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Poor game wannit? Thought the ref saved us with the Chopra pen claim at the death.... but that serves him right for giving it the big I am after his goal in the first game ! Still, Stoke's second string saw us through in the end ... you boys can concentrate on joining us next season eh ?



Aye.

Walters always scores against us.

We'll see you next year Bomber, first teams next time.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 19, 2011)

I want Leeds to beat Arsenal tonight so that they won't concentrate on the league, unlike us


----------



## Bomber (Jan 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> Aye.
> 
> Walters always scores against us.
> 
> We'll see you next year Bomber, first teams next time.


 
No problem


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 19, 2011)

How fat does Parkin look in this photo?


----------



## badlands (Jan 19, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> How fat does Parkin look in this photo?



not quite as fat as the ball


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> Aye.
> 
> Walters always scores against us.
> 
> We'll see you next year Bomber, first teams next time.


 
If you get relegated, that is


----------



## badlands (Jan 19, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> If you get relegated, that is



We'll be up.

Don't be down.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 19, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> If you get relegataed, that is


 
Aaaaw! Diddums !! As long as those nasty Swansea fellows don't jump abov ......... Oh!


----------



## badlands (Jan 19, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Aaaaw! Diddums !! As long as those nasty Swansea fellows don't jump abov ......... Oh!



Bill Gates has taken over Port Vale


----------



## Bomber (Jan 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> Bill Gates has taken over Port Vale


 
 ........... Yeah! ...... But He hasn't & 'they' have! ...... For now eh?

~

_{of course I coulda said , everybody has taken over Port Vale ... but it didn't have that snap to it ! }_


----------



## badlands (Jan 21, 2011)

there are very strong rumours that our Aaron is on his way back on loan


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2011)

don't know why he'd wanna go back after getting booed by your lot in the fa cup


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 21, 2011)

Dare I say it looks like a done deal. Even if only for a month we'll be seeing a quality player getting back to his best. Just in time for the Jacks game.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2011)

strung out said:


> don't know why he'd wanna go back after getting booed by your lot in the fa cup


Perhaps because he's Cardiff through and through?

Ramsey coming to Cardiff would be *beyond* awesome!


----------



## badlands (Jan 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Ramsey coming to Cardiff would be *beyond* awesome!



confirmation of rambo coming

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2273136,00.html

just ignore the unsigned paperwork bit


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 21, 2011)

strung out said:


> don't know why he'd wanna go back after getting booed by your lot in the fa cup


 
eh?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2011)

> Cardiff City have agreed the one-month loan signing of Wales midfielder Aaron Ramsey from Arsenal.
> The Championship promotion hopefuls have confirmed Ramsey will travel to Wales on Friday to complete his return to former club Cardiff on Saturday.


He'll be able to play against Reading on Tuesday, 1 February.  Woohoo!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/9369702.stm


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> eh?


 
cardiff fan i know says he got booed when he played against you in the fa cup a couple of seasons back


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 21, 2011)

strung out said:


> cardiff fan i know says he got booed when he played against you in the fa cup a couple of seasons back


 
Nah - I dont recall that. Anyone that did was a Muppet. He is a hero in the 'diff.


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2011)

fair enough. no idea if the cardiff fan i know was there or not, he just cited it as a reason why ramsey might not want to come back. looks like he is though, so fair play.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2011)

before i post this, i'm not having a go at your club or your fans. everyone's got their bunch of idiots, but someone forwarded me this thread started by annis abraham earlier. fuck, i realise why you all think he's a complete tool now http://cardiffcityforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=33512


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2011)

Closet poof. Blates.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2011)

strung out said:


> before i post this, i'm not having a go at your club or your fans. everyone's got their bunch of idiots, but someone forwarded me this thread started by annis abraham earlier. fuck, i realise why you all think he's a complete tool now http://cardiffcityforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=33512


The best comments on that thread were:



> if that's the best post of the year then this forum has well and truly hit rock bottom


Followed by:


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 22, 2011)

What a fantastic first half...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 22, 2011)

My nerves are shot.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 22, 2011)

Get in there you 4-2 beauties


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2011)

A sweet, sweet win - I hope PaulD will be treating us to a match report later -  but it's sure getting mighty crowded at the top now.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 22, 2011)

Truly awesome game, end to end from start to finish.

JET looks a bit handy - looked knackerd by end though. Him and Bellamy need to spend some time together, zero telepathy in terms of guessing which way to pass. When they know each other they will be an awesome pairing


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2011)

Bring on Rambo.

Our first team is amazing.

Was weird today though, if they hadn't scored straight after us at 3 - 0 we would have mullered them.

We lost confidence and shape. They are a good team. Buckley is fantastic (though a diver)

We on the up boys!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2011)

It's this time of year that you normally bomb. Let's see!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 23, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's this time of year that you normally bomb. Let's see!


 
We've bombed already! I think we're going to have a strong finish, bloody well hope so anyway.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice forum btw. Ah, the provinces


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 23, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Nice forum btw. Ah, the provinces


 
you make it sound like you dont have forums like that in the metropolis.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2011)

Howe many Urban CCFC regulars actually have tickets for the 5th Feb big'un then?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 24, 2011)

I tend to ignore Internet forum rumours, but i have to say i am intrigued by the rumours of Gabbidon coming home


----------



## Gromit (Jan 24, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Howe many Urban CCFC regulars actually have tickets for the 5th Feb big'un then?


 
Not me. I don't qualify. I did last year but still wouldn't go. 

I love football but I have limits to what i'll go through to see a game.


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2011)

Drinkwater recalled to Manure

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11688_6700842,00.html

Who else can we get on loan, I wonder.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Not me. I don't qualify. I did last year but still wouldn't go.
> 
> I love football but I have limits to what i'll go through to see a game.


 
Agree 100%. Wouldnt go if I was paid to.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2011)

badlands said:


> Drinkwater recalled to Manure
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11688_6700842,00.html
> 
> Who else can we get on loan, I wonder.


 
Bit unfair to cite limited appearances as a reason for recall, he's spent most of the season on Physio The Rapist's table.

He'd struggle to get in the team for the rest of the season anyway with Rambo, Jet and Olly.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2011)

badlands said:


> Drinkwater recalled to Manure
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11688_6700842,00.html
> 
> Who else can we get on loan, I wonder.


 
No disrespect to Drinkie but that's v good news. Frees up a loan slot for a defender. Our midfield is already strong and he's been injured too much. 

Was good when he first arrived but results wise Oli plus Whits is the combo that gets us wins.

Makes me wonder how Oli, Rambo, Whits, Bellers, Burke and Jet will all fit in the same team.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gromit said:


> No disrespect to Drinkie but that's v good news. Frees up a loan slot for a defender. Our midfield is already strong and he's been injured too much.
> 
> Was good when he first arrived but results wise Oli plus Whits is the combo that gets us wins.
> 
> Makes me wonder how Oli, Rambo, Whits, Bellers, Burke and Jet will all fit in the same team.


 
It'll have to be an old style 2, 5, 3 formation. Don't forget Rae,McPhail and Koumas!!!

Joe who? Haven't missed the old rat faced boy.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 25, 2011)

1927 said:
			
		

> Agree 100%. Wouldnt go if I was paid to.



Fair enough. There's guy who works in the same office as me here in SA who's Cardiff, yet lives in Swansea  , he will have to go to Cardiff to get into 'the bubble', and may well have to go back to Cardiff in the coach afterwards (let's just say he's very keen to see the match!  )

We'll do the actual match chat here next week!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2011)

Lennie Lawrence has been hired as assistant manager at Crystal Palace.

As I wasn't sure of their league position I wasn't sure if that was good news or bad news for us.

Then i saw that we still have an away match to go with them. So its good news


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 26, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Fair enough. There's guy who works in the same office as me here in SA who's Cardiff, yet lives in Swansea  , he will have to go to Cardiff to get into 'the bubble', and may well have to go back to Cardiff in the coach afterwards (let's just say he's very keen to see the match!  )
> 
> We'll do the actual match chat here next week!


 
WoW I have been to Swansea Cardiff at the Vetch maybe 10 times, in the away end all but twice (when once I was on the North Bank and once in the East Stand) and to be honest, them are my stripes. I can't be arsed with the Lib, not least as living in the so called home counties would mean an 0600 statrt to be treated like shit all day long

I really really really want us to win though. 8-0 would be nice with a red card for Tate


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 28, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Nice forum btw. Ah, the provinces


 
Apparently Annis is trying to secure a block of 250 seats on the canton so bods on his forum can all have their season tickets in the same place.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2011)

So long as its not on the Bob (Ninian)


----------



## pauld (Jan 29, 2011)

1927 said:


> Agree 100%. Wouldnt go if I was paid to.



Likewise!

Done the Swansea away trip at Ye Olde Vetch Field (with "The Editor" back in the day http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/swansea-1989.html sure it was an afternoon kick-off fact fans, and whilst seeing Cardiff beat the Jacks on their territory was an adrenaline-pumping blast whilst we were in the ground, with upwards of 3-4,000 hopped-up Cardiff fans in full effect, the scenes outside the stadium were horrendous.

Who needs it really?


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2011)

right I'm guessing we're all quiet cos its squeaky bum time on the Bothroyd front.

also, we've lost Drinkwater, Keogh, Riggot, Wildig, 
Ramsey is on a short term loan and him and JET could be recalled due to Nasri's injury,
and who have we brought in today?
no-one


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 31, 2011)

badlands said:


> right I'm guessing we're all quiet cos its squeaky bum time on the Bothroyd front.
> 
> also, we've lost Drinkwater, Keogh, Riggot, Wildig,
> Ramsey is on a short term loan and him and JET could be recalled due to Nasri's injury,
> ...


 
Only Drinkwater out of that lot will be missed imho. We need another centre half. And why can't wigan do us a favour and recall Koumas?


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Only Drinkwater out of that lot will be missed imho.


 
we didn't have the biggest of squads before.

paper thin now.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 31, 2011)

I dunno, Wildig hasn't featured, hence why on loan, and unfortunately Riggot only managed the one game. I'll take keogh going if we can swap him for a centre half or left back. 

We could have done with Paul Konchhesky.


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I dunno, Wildig hasn't featured, hence why on loan, and unfortunately Riggot only managed the one game. I'll take keogh going if we can swap him for a centre half or left back.
> 
> We could have done with Paul Konchhesky.



maybe we will strengthen in the next loan window


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 31, 2011)

> BBC Cardiff's on-loan striker Andy Keogh has moved to Bristol City after being recalled by parent club Wolves.



for the best me thinks ...

and from twatter



> *Jay Boothroyd*: I'm not leaving I'm staying for the fans!! they deserve premiership football and I wanna help provide that I'm happy at Cardiff


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 1, 2011)

Is Bothroyd fit and available for Sunday then?

My dull and cautious prediction is 1-1 btw. I'm aware of some quite nervous Swansea fans around -- they're probably the more intelligent ones, or just embarassed after Saturday. There's a fair few overconfident 'inevitable Jacks victory' arses in the pubs too mind you ...


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2011)

Fuck me we left it very very very late to equalise tonight.

Phew!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 1, 2011)

Some tinkering with the line up required, new players need to find their home.

two jays up front together did not quite work

Ramsey had a respectable outing - should be dangerous when he finds his feet.


----------



## pauld (Feb 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Fuck me we left it very very very late to equalise tonight.
> 
> Phew!



We are currently both shit and brilliant.

Potentially the best front 6 and the worst back 5 in the division.

Defensive problems would be extinguished if we could clone Kevin McNaughton 3 times, he was titanic tonight.

Naylor and Quinn on the other hand were catastrophic. What will it take for the stubborn DJ to drop his favourite.

Can't afford to play Naylor against Swansea - he would be marmalised, which means McNaughton, and regrettably Quinn at FB, with Hudson and Gyepes/Keinan at centre back.

Midfield: Bellamy, Oli, Ramsey, Whittingham

Up Front: Bothroyd/Chopra

If Heaton kicks the ball into the crowd one more time I will eat my own head.

JET and Ramsey were way off the pace in the second half and should have been replaced.

Wrong starting line-up - how can you start without Chopra?

Substitutions were, again, made at the wrong times.

Jon Parkin...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 2, 2011)

Paul, were you talking to me after the game? I said to several people that we needed a cloning machine for MacNaughton. Spooky!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 2, 2011)

For those of you who weren't there Parkin has a great new song which we heard for the first time at the stadium. 

Feed the beast. Feed the beast.
Feed the beast and he will score. 

To the tune of bread of heaven.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2011)

definitely underdogs tomorrow. but with the new squad i think this might be the time we finally give the jacks a good thumping - that will be the last thing they are expecting


----------



## badlands (Feb 5, 2011)

one more sleep.

it's been a long time coming,

but tomorrow, 

we're going to tear them up


----------



## 1927 (Feb 6, 2011)

badlands said:


> one more sleep.
> 
> it's been a long time coming,
> 
> ...


 
You watching this down the terrorists mate?


----------



## badlands (Feb 6, 2011)

1927 said:


> You watching this down the terrorists mate?



I most certainly am.


----------



## pauld (Feb 6, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> definitely underdogs tomorrow. but with the new squad i think this might be the time we finally give the jacks a good thumping - that will be the last thing they are expecting



Also feeling strangely optimistic today, after the gloom of recent events.

Time the Bluebirds woke up and got their collective groove back. Not only do we need to win today, but also need to embark upon a run of back-to-back victories.

Reckon we'll need at least 84 points for second spot, so that's 12 wins out of 18 - a big *ask*!

Cmon City!


----------



## pauld (Feb 6, 2011)

pauld said:


> Also feeling strangely optimistic today, after the gloom of recent events.
> 
> Time the Bluebirds woke up and got their collective groove back. Not only do we need to win today, but also need to embark upon a run of back-to-back victories.
> 
> ...


 
Oh that was fuckin' sweet!

Mighty Bluebirds are back.

There's only one (passing) team in Wales.

A possibly season-defining moment. Totally deserved!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2011)

It was magnificent. And it has its own thread too!
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...today-(6th-Feb)-LIVE-on-BBC1.-COME-ON-CARDIFF!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 6, 2011)

After the week I have had I was looking forward to this. had the kiddy for the weekedn so I put him in the car in plenty of time and drove him half way to Newport to get him to sleep. Dived in pub and he slept thru the first 70mins, but with 6 mins to go he was agitated and I had to leave pub. As i was in car park putting him in car seat Badlands came charging out of the pub like a screaming banshee!!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 6, 2011)

The sweetest of all sweet things. I think that is behind only Curtis in the 1988 Welsh Cup Final as the best City goal I have ever seen, even more so in its context, not just the way Bellers takes it, but the beautiful ball from Jay, the beauty of the one-two with Rambo, the curve on the shot, truly boys  that is a goal to remember for all our days.

Thought we were really really good, on the whistle my Jack mate texted me and just said "well played you murdered us" (I replied "and you haven't even got back outside yet" lol) Ramsey I know I'm fixated on him but fuck me his touch, vision and balance make me want to weep

1927, after the week(s) you've had mate, that one is for you. 

We are back. Big time. And with Forest taking on QPR and us the next two weekends, it's all up for grabs. The Jacks know, we done 'em, proper

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  xxxxxxx


----------



## 1927 (Feb 6, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> The sweetest of all sweet things. I think that is behind only Curtis in the 1988 Welsh Cup Final as the best City goal I have ever seen, even more so in its context, not just the way Bellers takes it, but the beautiful ball from Jay, the beauty of the one-two with Rambo, the curve on the shot, truly boys  that is a goal to remember for all our days.
> 
> Thought we were really really good, on the whistle my Jack mate texted me and just said "well played you murdered us" (I replied "and you haven't even got back outside yet" lol) Ramsey I know I'm fixated on him but fuck me his touch, vision and balance make me want to weep
> 
> ...


 
Cheers feller, love the sentiment, something had to go for me this week, but I would swap it for something else! Maybe.lol
It all got a bit too much for me in the pub and I had to have  fag and a walk around every ten minutes and then I missed the goal!


----------



## badlands (Feb 7, 2011)

awesome performance.

Ramsey different class.

Bellamy, what can you say?

Hudson MOM 

don't be surprised if we loan a rather good goalie tomorrow

Ssssshhhhhhh.


----------



## strung out (Feb 7, 2011)

i bet you won't get shay given


----------



## badlands (Feb 7, 2011)

strung out said:


> i bet you won't get shay given



are you a betting man?

do you go to the greyhounds?


----------



## strung out (Feb 7, 2011)

even if i were a betting man, i have no money to bet 

i just don't think man city will let him go after what happened to them last season when all their keepers were injured/out on loan. fair fucks if you do get him though.


----------



## badlands (Feb 7, 2011)

strung out said:


> even if i were a betting man, i have no money to bet
> 
> i just don't think man city will let him go after what happened to them last season when all their keepers were injured/out on loan. fair fucks if you do get him though.



I don't either.

But weird things happen.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 10, 2011)

Great news. Billy Davies has just been given Manager of the month Kiss of death just before they go to meet QPR.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2011)

The majesty of Aaron Ramsey against the jacks:


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 11, 2011)

He is the real deal, makes me feel like crying

As for his goals v Italy home and Eng away for the u21s, and home v Scotland for the seniors, god alive he sees things they never see

To borrow from Dani Alves in today's Guardian, talking about Xavi Hernandez, "he plays in the future".

Aaron, yes mate. Badly.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any Urbs going to the game tomorrow? I don't have anything to rush home for anymore so a few beers may be in order.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Great news. Billy Davies has just been given Manager of the month Kiss of death just before they go to meet QPR.


 
It never seems to have quite the same affect on other managers as it does on DJ tho!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't make it 1927 but look forward to getting you some beers. Millwall away there's a few tidy boozers round London Bridge yikes


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 12, 2011)

The latest episode of the view from the ninian podcast is brilliant. Lots of dwelling on last Sunday. The opening minute made me cry and I have listened to it again and again. http://viewfromtheninian.podomatic.com/


----------



## badlands (Feb 12, 2011)

1-nil to the Cardiff

1-nil to the Cardiff

we's winning the ugly


----------



## 1927 (Feb 12, 2011)

Back 4 immense today, Oli MOM, Ramsay do I need to say a word. Introduction of Burke and the Beast decisive.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 13, 2011)

Forest QPR draw 1-1.

Good result for us. Keeps us in second and only 6 points behind QPR with a game in hand.

Forest are still dangerous with their game in hand on us but not as dangerous as they would have been had they won.


----------



## badlands (Feb 13, 2011)

great result for us,

they both drop two points


----------



## Gromit (Feb 13, 2011)

If we win ALL our remaining matches we are guaranteed promotion. That's doable yes?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 13, 2011)

1927 said:


> It never seems to have quite the same affect on other managers as it does on DJ tho!


 
2 points lost and a player suspended. Seems to have affected them enough for my liking


----------



## badlands (Feb 13, 2011)

next 3 games are immense


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 15, 2011)

badlands said:


> next 3 games are immense


 
Yep. Who's going tonight?

First away game of the season on Sat, bang up for it!


----------



## badlands (Feb 15, 2011)

here's the team
Cardiff
22 Heaton
02 McNaughton
05 Hudson
12 Keinan
14 Quinn
07 Whittingham
11 Burke
20 Olofinjana
24 Ramsey
08 Chopra
09 Bothroyd
Substitutes
01 Marshall, 10 McPhail, 19 Koumas, 23 Blake, 25 Emmanuel-Thomas, 16 Parkin, 39 Bellamy

What a bench!

Come on!!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Come on City!!!


----------



## badlands (Feb 15, 2011)

playing a proper saes ref again ffs

still, 1-0 to the diff!

C'mon boys!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Gotta win this one!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Hang on City!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Bollocks. Fuck.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking at the stats, we were lucky to get a draw, no?

Possession
Cardiff 43% - Burnley 57%
Attempts on target
Cardiff 4 - Burnley 9
Attempts off target
Cardiff 3 - Burnley 7
Corners
Cardiff 4 - Burnley 9
Fouls
Cardiff 10 - Burnley 11


----------



## 1927 (Feb 15, 2011)

Three things to say.
Thommo was bound to score against us.
Ref was an absloute cheating twat.
Hudson, looking like player of the season. Immense doesnt even start to describe his performance tonite.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Looking at the stats, we were lucky to get a draw, no?
> 
> Possession
> Cardiff 43% - Burnley 57%
> ...


 
That certainly doesnt look like the game i saw.


----------



## pauld (Feb 15, 2011)

1927 said:


> That certainly doesnt look like the game i saw.


 
We bossed the first twenty, but from then on in Burnley were well on top, trounced us in midfield, and were very unlucky to go in at half time a goal down.

Hanging on for the rest of the game, until the inevitable.

Started off with a lot of energy, but Burnley were well up for this and were the better team. Their defence looked a bit ropey in the second half,  the ref was a bag of shite, and we were a whisker away from a second on a couple of occasions, but cannot deny the fact that Burnley deserved at least a point.

A very very bad brace of points to give away at a pivotal moment. Have to win at Forest now


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 15, 2011)

Should have brought the beast on towards the end - Jay looked knackered/uninterested

fair result in the end

burnely - first away team to get a goal for our new scoerboard!!!!


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2011)

Eagles was immense

he was the pivot of everything they did

why didn't we shut him down?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2011)

If the ref had treated both sides evenly, fairly and to the rules I doubt people would be saying Burnley deserved a point. 

Cardiff would have had extra possession, an extra man and a penalty.


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2011)

nice one Scunny!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 16, 2011)

Fucking hell Forest lost, that is fucking unbelievable! Nice one, takes a bit of pressure off us on Sat and heaps it on them

Magic


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

That's the sort of daft result against a shot team that we usually conjure up!


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like  Earnshaw has sunk against us against Forest.

Traitor, turncoat etc etc.


----------



## badlands (Feb 19, 2011)

fucking opposition goalkeepers

they're always MOM when we lose


----------



## pauld (Feb 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> fucking opposition goalkeepers
> 
> they're always MOM when we lose



Camp is a great keeper, unlike our pair. 

Watched on t'interweb and it was a keracking game of football. 

Cardiff played some delicious stuff at times, and looked likely winners after the inspired substitutions. Overall, though, Forest were clearly hungrier for victory and deserved it.

To not turn up for 60 of the 90 minutes in such a critical game is, though,  unforgiveable. Pound for pound, we are better than any team in this division, but we are consistently under-performing at key moments, and always look a dropped point or two away from a crisis.

Missed Ramsey badly today, Bellamy was peripheral and Jay very annoying!

As for Parkin.... 

The prospect of the play-offs is making me heave already - we certainly do not look like we have the bollocks to grab that second spot.


----------



## badlands (Feb 19, 2011)

pauld said:


> Camp is a great keeper, unlike our pair.
> 
> Watched on t'interweb and it was a keracking game of football.
> 
> ...



I'm starting to fear you might be right.

Leicester next is beyond massive


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 19, 2011)

I honestly can't stand the stress of it all....my nerves are gonna be shredded.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 19, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> I honestly can't stand the stress of it all....my nerves are gonna be shredded.


 
Its looking like the playoffs again, the cruelest way to end the season.  Was bad enough last year.

I always said we shouldnt have sold Ernie.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2011)

If my stress levels increase anymore I may well explode or have to commit myself to Whitchurch, or I will down to 12stone. I think I'll have to give up football til next season.


----------



## badlands (Feb 21, 2011)

fuck it,

positivity is called for,

we're gonna crush the mangy foxes,

Sven, we're going to turn off the lights of the promised land

I'm sure you'll find another job


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 21, 2011)

Boys why was Rambo out Sat? Maybe other sites could tell me this, but I like you


----------



## badlands (Feb 21, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Boys why was Rambo out Sat? Maybe other sites could tell me this, but I like you



injured innit

sore hips!

oh aye mate,

thanks for my tagline


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

We had to win today, and it was always going to be tough against an in-form Leicester.

But 2-0 will do very nicely thanksverymuch.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/9402067.stm

I still get a buzz about seeing attendances figures above 22,000 for a midweek game!

Shame about the jacks winning though.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2011)

ave that filter!


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2011)

comfy,

other results were shite tho


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2011)

Exciting match tonight. The atmosphere was mainly positive which i think helped. Too often the fans get nervous and then so do the players.

Why did we not get so nervous this time?

Jones opting for a 4 3 3 formation when we were a goal up. You what?! Going more aggressive after scoring rather than defensive?
Think he was trying to teach the squad a lesson about keeping the pressure up by giving then no choice through formation. It had Jet confused for 5 minutes or so though who couldn't work out what was being asked of him.

4-5-1 when we were 2-0 up was an acceptable was a reasonable change considering the player circumstances.

Will wonders ever cease. David Jones having a plan other than 4-4-2 all game and it actually adapting to circumstances?!!!!

Comforting performance all round to night. I'm just worried how we'll manage if Oli is properly injured. We only gone Ramsey for 1 more match (as it currently stands).


----------



## pauld (Feb 22, 2011)

badlands said:


> comfy,
> 
> other results were shite tho



Leeds Forest Norwich all draw, up one place - looks good to me.

Now officially optimistic again.

Fabulous goal from Ramsey to round off a very very convincing performance. Still only firing on 80% capacity but gtting there. More of the same on Saturday, and the run-in starts to look a little brighter.

Play-offs be buggered


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2011)

pauld said:


> Leeds Forest Norwich all draw



Preston equalised!! Nice one, didn't realise.

Looking a lot better


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Looks like  Earnshaw has sunk against us against Forest.
> 
> Traitor, turncoat etc etc.


 respect respect respect respect
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/nottm_forest/9402714.stm


> Robert Earnshaw says his goal against former club Cardiff City was "bitter-sweet" after it secured Nottingham Forest a 2-1 win.
> respect


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm Facebook friends with Earn (him not a fan page) if you wish me to pass your messages onto him. On the other hand he'd probably unfriend me if i did that so forget it.


----------



## badlands (Feb 23, 2011)

our fixtures up until QPR home

Hull v Cardiff, 15:00
Saturday, 5 March 2011

Cardiff v Ipswich, 17:20
Tuesday, 8 March 2011

Crystal Palace v Cardiff, 20:00
Sunday, 13 March 2011

Cardiff v Barnsley, 15:00
Saturday, 19 March 2011

Millwall v Cardiff, 15:00
Saturday, 2 April 2011

Cardiff v Derby, 15:00
Saturday, 9 April 2011

Doncaster v Cardiff, 15:00
Tuesday, 12 April 2011

Sheff Utd v Cardiff, 19:45
Saturday, 16 April 2011

Cardiff v Portsmouth, 15:00

not bad,

not bad at all


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm hoping to make the Palace and Millwall games at the very least.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 23, 2011)

badlands said:


> injured innit
> 
> sore hips!
> 
> ...


 
Well the tagline was me via Dani Alves and about  Xavi Hernandez but yeah you're welcome. Ramsey, yeah baby he's better than Xavi, Iniesta, Alves, Messi and Villa put together, innit


----------



## g force (Feb 23, 2011)

And he's going back to Arsenal....


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 23, 2011)

g force said:


> And he's going back to Arsenal....



That is a massive shame and a dent to our promotion hopes...i'm feeling pessimistic now.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 23, 2011)

He can't play v Orient as Wenger said he wanted him to as he was on loan at the time of the first game.

He prob will go back soon but that was always likely to happen. He has been fucking awesome. He has inspired us and that will stay with us.

And England can't sign him so that is a big reason to be optimistic


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2011)

Its a dent to our squad strength but so long as we have both Whits and Oli available I'm not too concerned as our results (wins) with those two in the centre have been pretty damn good. Win wise better than with Ramsey statistically. 

My worry is that Oli hobbled off last night. If he misses no games as a result brill. One game brill. Any more than that and I'll be worried for us.


----------



## badlands (Feb 23, 2011)

g force said:


> And he's going back to Arsenal....



Is he,

really?


----------



## g force (Feb 24, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/9405213.stm


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 25, 2011)

Adam Matthews has signed a pre contract agreement with Celtic, so disappointing he was never given a proper chance. If Jones didn't think he was up to the task now just send him out on loan ffs.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 26, 2011)

Matthews lost his way a bit I think (or maybe the initial hype on him was a bit unfair) but Jones made a right cunt of himself after Ipswich away. Man I have never heard a manager slate a player so publicly, so badly. He's only a kid ffs. Good luck Adam, class.


----------



## pauld (Feb 26, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Matthews lost his way a bit I think (or maybe the initial hype on him was a bit unfair) but Jones made a right cunt of himself after Ipswich away. Man I have never heard a manager slate a player so publicly, so badly. He's only a kid ffs. Good luck Adam, class.



Considering the crap we've had to put up with at Full Back over the last couple of years - Kennedy, Capaldi, Quinn (only recently shown his talent) and Naylor, it is an absolute crime to have neglected Matthews for so long and then to allow him to leave for a pittance. Shocking.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 26, 2011)

2-0, big win.


----------



## pauld (Feb 26, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 2-0, big win.


MASSIVE!

Well done the lads!

looking good for the run-in. It's gonna be exciting!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2011)

pauld said:


> MASSIVE!
> 
> Well done the lads!
> 
> looking good for the run-in. It's gonna be exciting!


 
I know we'll probably make hard work of it but I think we have a far easier run in than the Jacks, exciting is the word!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2011)

I have to say, I thought you'd have started to fluff it by now. Couple of good wins in succession.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2011)

BIIIIG win today! Shame about the Jacks winning too and keeping us out of second place. Have to say that Swansea are in white hot form at the moment.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2011)

City have signed Chris Kirkland on loan. Another Premiership mentality in the dressing room wont go amiss!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2011)

1927 said:


> City have signed Chris Kirkland on loan. Another Premiership mentality in the dressing room wont go amiss!


 
He was awful for us. Really bad.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 26, 2011)

Will only be cover I think, lets hope if he does get a chance in net that he does the job, we haven't had the best of luck with keepers for a while. My housemate is a Hull fan, not a verry happy one at present mind you.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought, us being us, we would get one point out of the Leicester and Hull games. 6 is massive

Done a £2 five-fold today and won £60 profit, including us and the Jacks. Well if they are gonna win (Swansea I mean) I might as well get some bucks out of them

Kirkland is a weird one, is he not perenially injured? 

LOVING the season. 

Whisper it softly boys, whisper it softly.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Placid, check ya PMs mate!


----------



## badlands (Feb 26, 2011)

marshall is going under the knife, we needed a back up keeper

brilliant result today

and great change of tactics after 30 mins by DJ


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2011)

badlands said:


> marshall is going under the knife



Operation or another player manager falling out that is going to end in a stabbing?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2011)

Very pleased with the result today.  At half time it was seeming like we'd be lucky to get a draw.

At the risk of sounding like I've swallowed a line from Dave Jones... I'm trying to ignore the other teams' results. Lets just keep winning our matches and see where we end up.


----------



## badlands (Feb 26, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Operation or another player manager falling out that is going to end in a stabbing?


----------



## badlands (Feb 26, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> He was awful for us. Really bad.



Oh, hush now.

Aren't you signing Beckham on loan?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 26, 2011)

1927 said:


> Hey Placid, check ya PMs mate!



Replied


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2011)

badlands said:


> Oh, hush now.
> 
> Aren't you signing Beckham on loan?


 
No. He turned us down. And Sven wouldn't meet Owen's wage demands. 

Point still stands that Kirkland is shot.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 26, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> No. He turned us down. And Sven wouldn't meet Owen's wage demands.
> 
> Point still stands that Kirkland is shot.



But that point doesn't matter. The three points we took off you in the week matter. And the three we got today. Not who our short-term reserve keeper is


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 27, 2011)

Mauve and yellow army is good today. 

http://mauveandyellowarmy.net/


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2011)

How does a goalie become injury prone? It's not a position that lends itself to high levels of injury. 

We tried our best to get someone good in Jan and failed. Instead we have have to make do with whatever we can get. Dave Jones has a knack of reviving players who once showed lots of potential which has never quite solidified. Praps he'll do it again. 

Hopefully though we won't ever need to put him between the sticks and risk it though. He's been bought as backup after all.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 28, 2011)

Gromit said:


> How does a goalie become injury prone? It's not a position that lends itself to high levels of injury.


 
It's his back isn't it? If you've got a dodgy back then you can't really get shot of the problem, it'll always be a weak point. Hopefully if he does get time on the pitch he'll be a lot more effective than his fellow loanee from Wigan.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 1, 2011)

Kirkland loan falls through. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/9408666.stm


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 1, 2011)

Forest you jammy fuckers.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2011)

Gromit said:


> How does a goalie become injury prone? It's not a position that lends itself to high levels of injury.
> 
> We tried our best to get someone good in Jan and failed. Instead we have have to make do with whatever we can get. Dave Jones has a knack of reviving players who once showed lots of potential which has never quite solidified. Praps he'll do it again.
> 
> Hopefully though we won't ever need to put him between the sticks and risk it though. He's been bought as backup after all.


 
he aint coming


----------



## badlands (Mar 1, 2011)

g force said:


> And he's going back to Arsenal....



Is he,

really?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Forest you jammy fuckers.


 
Thats their two games in hand gone and they got 1 point out of them. I'm reasonable happy with that.

The full 6 points would have put them in second on 64 points.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 2, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Thats their two games in hand gone and they got 1 point out of them. I'm reasonable happy with that.
> 
> The full 6 points would have put them in second on 64 points.


 
You're right, one point out of six is very good for us. 

If we can get Ramsey on a 24hr recall it would be quality.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/mar/02/football-league-cardiff-city-mortgage

Eh?

Digger's usually v. good on details btw.


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2011)

If that ain't third party influence then I don't know what is.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 2, 2011)

tommers said:


> If that ain't third party influence then I don't know what is.


 
Football League rules didnt ban it tho til 3 months later as far as I am aware!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 2, 2011)

Another point, why are they not investigating Ransom, if he has 3rd party control over our players then he effectivley has an interest in 2 league clubs, now i think that it against the rules!


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2011)

1927 said:


> Another point, why are they not investigating Ransom, if he has 3rd party control over our players then he effectivley has an interest in 2 league clubs, now i think that it against the rules!



I think it says they are.

Quite apart from all the 3rd party stuff, it's a bit worrying that you've mortgaged future transfer income.  How does that even work?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 2, 2011)

tommers said:


> I think it says they are.
> 
> Quite apart from all the 3rd party stuff, it's a bit worrying that you've mortgaged future transfer income.  How does that even work?


 
I think you'll find we aren't the only club doing it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2011)

1927 said:


> I think you'll find we aren't the only club doing it.



Maybe not, but it's still not good.

I mean West Ham sold their season ticket sales for the next few seasons, and they did a deal with the sponsors but even we haven't sold our future transfer profits.  I don't understand how they would quantify it, or how much they get (do they get all of it?) - what happens if you want to buy somebody (ie. put the transfer dealings into the red?)

Is this a Ridsdale thing?  It smells of him.


----------



## g force (Mar 2, 2011)

It's probably a calculation based on average transfer fees plus say "x" for inflation. I mean it worked well for mortgage backed securities....oh wait....


----------



## 1927 (Mar 2, 2011)

They are probably working in the basis that if we go up we can pay off the mortgage. If we dont go up we will have blwon the best chance we ever had and will sell everything we got pay off the mortgage and start again.


----------



## badlands (Mar 2, 2011)

Jason Brown (who he, I hear you ask) coming in as keeper cover

look him up on wiki you lazy boys


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember wales u21s away in Novi Sad in Serbia he was in goal for us, all the locals giving it monkey noises the whole game, us fucking outraged, the cops just going "it's normal, he is black, what can we do?"

No need for wiki for me, badlands. Apart from that Serbia was a top, if nuts, trip.


----------



## badlands (Mar 3, 2011)

Batten down the hatches,

DJ's up for manager of the month


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2011)

Noooo! Dave Jones out!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2011)

badlands said:


> Batten down the hatches,
> 
> DJ's up for manager of the month


 
Liar. 

Nominations are Hull, QPR, Leicester and Ipswich. According to football league website. 

Swansea have been robbed. They deserve both a nomination and the curse of winning it.


----------



## badlands (Mar 3, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Liar.
> 
> Nominations are Hull, QPR, Leicester and Ipswich. According to football league website.
> 
> Swansea have been robbed. They deserve both a nomination and the curse of winning it.



think you were looking at last months noms


----------



## 1927 (Mar 3, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Liar.
> 
> Nominations are Hull, QPR, Leicester and Ipswich. According to football league website.
> 
> Swansea have been robbed. They deserve both a nomination and the curse of winning it.


 
You must be looking at last months or something cos Feb is DJ, Rodgers, Sven and Warnock. 

Give it to Warnock and then us and the Jacks can both go up automatic like!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2011)

It was this months but naughty webmaster released the news link before updating the page. It's been updated now. 

I'm voting for Brendan.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2011)

Or I could have read the player nominations as manager : @ self


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 3, 2011)

*COME ON THE CITY*

(just saying, like)

*COME ON THE CITY*


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 4, 2011)

Is the game on sky tonight? Anyone know anywhere decent watch the game in London?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 4, 2011)

The Cardiff game is on tomorrow at 17:20.

I know of one London pub that might show it but I can't remember its name or what area it is in (was quite drunk when we got there coming back from Cardiff Chelsea match).


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 4, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Is the game on sky tonight? Anyone know anywhere decent watch the game in London?


 
It's on tomorrow mate, 5:20 kick off. No idea but I'm sure someone else can help you out.


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 4, 2011)

@ self. That's what happens when I'm off work. Lose all track of days.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 4, 2011)

Most of the '27 Club are going to the game (though, sadly, not me) - but the safest bet depending where you are is The Famous Three Kings, immediately right out of West Kensington tube (District line in between Earls Court and Hammersmith) - they have loads and loads of tellies so it will def be on. The boss Richard loves Welsh boys as we drink a lot, usually has Brains on, usually SA. Go there. It's basically a massive sports pub. Luckily it is not 6Nations weekend so will be easy to get in


----------



## Gromit (Mar 4, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> The Famous "*Three Kings*"


 
Thats the pub i couldn't remember.

Good pub.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 4, 2011)

You went in there after Chelsea? Chwarae teg we didn't show our faces til we were much deeper into the West End (and even then we were careful) 

Nice one


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 4, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Most of the '27 Club are going to the game (though, sadly, not me) - but the safest bet depending where you are is The Famous Three Kings, immediately right out of West Kensington tube (District line in between Earls Court and Hammersmith) - they have loads and loads of tellies so it will def be on. The boss Richard loves Welsh boys as we drink a lot, usually has Brains on, usually SA. Go there. It's basically a massive sports pub. Luckily it is not 6Nations weekend so will be easy to get in


 
Cheers, I'll give it a go.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2011)

What kind of ridiculous kick off time is 5:20?

But the good news is that the Jacks lost to Scunthorpe! If we win tonight we're back in second place!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2011)

The other results couldn't have gone better either: Notts Forest lost 1-0 to Hull and Norwich were held at home 1-1 by bottom club Preston. Shame about QPR though.

Don't fuck it up tonight please Cardiff!


----------



## Maltin (Mar 5, 2011)

What a goal!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2011)

Doh!


----------



## pauld (Mar 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Doh!



Another shocking capitulation, which had "losing out in the Play-Off semi-final" written all over out.

Awesome in the first half, we totally lost the plot after half time, Jimmy Bullard single-handedly took over the game - Cardiff surrendered midfield, gave up after the first goal, Tinkerman Jones unable to affect the outcome with his usual badly-timed substitutions.

Bellamy, Bothroyd and Chopra were appalling.

Worst performance of the day undoubtedly goes to the "fans" - in particular the 12,000+ who streamed out of the ground after Ipswich scored their second goal. No wonder the team give up with "support" like that - fickle fuckwits who support their team only when they're winning! 

Palace and Barnsley now must-win games zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pauld (Mar 6, 2011)

*New City blog*

Decent new City blog here:

http://cardiffbluebird.wordpress.co...ds-thrive-in-new-formation-but-lose-momentum/


----------



## Gromit (Mar 8, 2011)

On the weekend only QPR's result (and our own) didn't go our way.

Tonight its going the other way. 

We really need to luck a win.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 8, 2011)

Shit fuck bollocks


----------



## Gromit (Mar 8, 2011)

The result start going our way and then we go and blow a pen and score an own goal. We don't to win do we 
?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 9, 2011)

that was bad boys, bad

We are going up

Cadwch Y Ffydd


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

Once again, all the other teams are handing it to us on a plate. Win tomorrow and we're back in second place!

(Norwich permitting)


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2011)

YES! I was midway through typing a moaning post about the fact that we were drawing and  Keinan 's just slammed one in to make it 2-1.

COME ON CITY!


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2011)

Back to being shit again. 2-2.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 13, 2011)

editor said:


> Back to being shit again. 2-2.


 
Fucking unbelievable.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2011)

We've REALLY fucked it up again. Fuck knows how we're still fourth.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 13, 2011)

That was a Kinder Surprise match. 

Chocolately goodness but ultimately the prize is disappointing. 

When will we learn to hold onto a lead?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 13, 2011)

Good results for Norwich again, assuming we stuff Bristol.


----------



## pauld (Mar 13, 2011)

Gromit said:


> That was a Kinder Surprise match.
> 
> Chocolately goodness but ultimately the prize is disappointing.
> 
> When will we learn to hold onto a lead?


 
It was a dreadful performance played out with all the passion and urgency of a church fete - an end-of-season type fete with nothing to play for.

This team of useless tosspot surrender monkeys couldn't fight their way out of a wet Echo, will undoubtedly lose to Millwall next week and look to be nailed on for 7th spot. 

At least that would avoid the inevitable Play-Off Semi Final defeat.

9 games to go and I'm almost past caring now. The disappointment I can live with - it's the spineless lack of effort I can't.

Overseen as usual by Mr Platitude Dave Jones whose post-match pronouncements are getting more annoying with their familiarity.

Still, Whittingham did score goal of the season!


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like a rerun of the Palace performance (pics here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/crystal-palace-1-cardiff-city-0-8th-march-2011-match-report/).


----------



## 3_D (Mar 13, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> Good results for Norwich again, assuming we stuff Bristol.


 
Assume that at your peril


----------



## 3_D (Mar 15, 2011)

3_D said:


> Assume that at your peril


 
oh, as you were


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 15, 2011)

Norwich man, they have scored in the last minute (to win points, not when like 4 down) I think 9 times this season. Fair play to them, at least they fucking want it. Paul Lambert, top man


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 17, 2011)

chopra out for rest of season


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2011)

Could be a blessing in disguise. Had he come back he wouldn't have been full strength at a key point of the season but Dave Jones would have played him anyway. (Like he did with Bothroyd last year in the Playoff final).

I'd rather have someone putting in full effort and not sapping the energy of the rest of the squad.

Obviously I'd much prefer to have a fully fit firing on all cylinders Chopra but he ain't been that since his ankle bone chipped.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 18, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Could be a blessing in disguise. Had he come back he wouldn't have been full strength at a key point of the season but Dave Jones would have played him anyway. (Like he did with Bothroyd last year in the Playoff final).
> *
> I'd rather have someone putting in full effort and not sapping the energy of the rest of the squad.*
> 
> Obviously I'd much prefer to have a fully fit firing on all cylinders Chopra but he ain't been that since his ankle bone chipped.



like boothroyd you mean?


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2011)

So who's joining me for the spicy tie at Millwall tomorrow?


----------



## pauld (Mar 18, 2011)

editor said:


> So who's joining me for the spicy tie at Millwall tomorrow?



Damn! Washing my hair tomorrow afternoon. Home with 3 points or else!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 19, 2011)

editor said:


> So who's joining me for the spicy tie at Millwall tomorrow?


 

i have'nt got a ticket so shall be listening to this on radio,I can see the fans making their way into the Den from my window. 
What a lovely day for it. 
COME ON YOU LIONS!


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 19, 2011)

What a second half!


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2011)

Fucking hell, that was an incredible match - wild fans, goal galore and an incredible atmosphere. 

I'd hope the Cardiff fan who fell from the top tier is OK. Here's hit the seats below and the Millwall fuckers cheered. 

They later announced that his injuries 'weren't life threatening' but it was an hell of a drop


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, that was an incredible match - wild fans, goal galore and an incredible atmosphere.
> 
> *I'd hope the Cardiff fan who fell from the top tier is OK*. Here's hit the seats below and the Millwall fuckers cheered.
> 
> They later announced that his injuries 'weren't life threatening' but it was an hell of a drop


 
Holy shit! 

Last min equaliser again, how many times have we conceded late in the last few months.


----------



## badlands (Mar 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, that was an incredible match - wild fans, goal galore and an incredible atmosphere.
> 
> I'd hope the Cardiff fan who fell from the top tier is OK. Here's hit the seats below and the Millwall fuckers cheered.
> 
> They later announced that his injuries 'weren't life threatening' but it was an hell of a drop



fair do's tho, they applauded him when he got stretchered out

one hell of a game

we're still in this

C"MON!!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 19, 2011)

blimey that guy took a  15 feet fall !
http://www.millwallfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10367~2319884,00.html
glad he's 'stable' after that, could have been a lot worse..


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> fair do's tho, they applauded him when he got stretchered out


Like fuck they did. The lippy louts jeered and applauded when he fell and continued to do so when he was lying there.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry to say that my pessimism is rising. We blew a 1-0 and then a 3-2 lead and will be missing Chops and Bothroyd.

We're going to lose in the playoffs again


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, that was an incredible match - wild fans, goal galore and an incredible atmosphere.
> 
> I'd hope the Cardiff fan who fell from the top tier is OK. Here's hit the seats below and the Millwall fuckers cheered.
> 
> They later announced that his injuries 'weren't life threatening' but it was an hell of a drop



http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/2...pper-tier-of-millwall-stadium-91466-28367888/


----------



## badlands (Mar 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Like fuck they did. The lippy louts jeered and applauded when he fell and continued to do so when he was lying there.



ah, right you are

heard on the radio box that they applauded


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> ah, right you are
> 
> heard on the radio box that they applauded


I'm sure some of the normal Millwall fans did, but the mindless mob weren't exactly offering a sympathetic clap!

How we're still in fourth place is a fucking miracle!


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2011)

Some pics here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/millwall-3-cardiff-city-3-19th-march-2011/

And some decent perspective from Dave Jones:



> Speaking after the game, which ended 3-3, Cardiff City manager Dave Jones said: "I couldnt give two hoots about the result after that. One or two of the players saw it, and Craig (Bellamy) said it made him feel physically sick. "We dont know much about him, but all well say is that we as a club send our best wishes for a speedy recovery. "We desperately want to do well for our supporters and as a club we have a duty to them. At the moment, we are all just concerned about that guy.


----------



## pauld (Mar 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Some pics here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/millwall-3-cardiff-city-3-19th-march-2011/
> 
> And some decent perspective from Dave Jones:



Nice touch from DJ.

According to CCMB the geezer is OK, which is great news if true.

Meanwhile, despite the stats and the reports of a battling performance, we have yet again thrown away two vital points. 

2 points from 12 is relegation form. Even if we do stumble into the Play-Offs, Jones and his capitulating chokers of a team are destined for defeat.

I'd be delighted if they proved me wrong, but am convinced we are fucked. What happened to the team that was hogging second spot for most of the season?


----------



## badlands (Mar 19, 2011)

pauld said:


> Nice touch from DJ.
> 
> According to CCMB the geezer is OK, which is great news if true.
> 
> ...



we ain't chokers

we're a much better team than last year and the year before

we are the team that no-one wants in the play-offs

believe

innit


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2011)

pauld said:


> Nice touch from DJ.
> 
> According to CCMB the geezer is OK, which is great news if true.
> 
> ...


It sounds a cop out, but it just seems that we're not having the luck here; we hit the post twice again today and had a penalty that was awarded and then revoked.

I remember when we got promoted all these sorts of things just seemed to go our way, but at the moment it's just not happening. Have a little faith, bro!


----------



## badlands (Mar 19, 2011)

editor said:


> It sounds a cop out, but it just seems that we're not having the luck here; we hit the post twice again today and had a penalty that was awarded and then revoked.
> 
> I remember when we got promoted all these sorts of things just seemed to go our way, but at the moment it's just not happening. Have a little faith, bro!



believe

even if we have a play off with the jacks


----------



## pauld (Mar 20, 2011)

badlands said:


> believe
> 
> even if we have a play off with the jacks



Like those Glee and Journey boys I will never stop believing - although I may do if we end up having to face Swansea in the Play-Offs, cos you know how that will end!

I'm taking a more stoical and sanguine position now, expecting the worst, but prepared for an extraordinary twist and the best.

After last season we all thought we'd blown the best chance of promotion for a generation, and feared that it would be another 30/40 years before we were that close again.

Here we are 12 months later, again within gobbing distance of Wembley - so if it all goes tits up then it will be time to start again with a new manager and a new group of players next season - hopefully with the secret missing ingredients of backbone and bollocks to go with the undoubted skills and Hollywood showboating.


----------



## bromley (Mar 20, 2011)

millwall fans = animals.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 20, 2011)

bromley said:


> millwall fans = animals.


 
no one likes us


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 20, 2011)

to be fair this Cardiff fan deserved it by acting like an arsehole, showing off climbing up the safety wall to taunt the Millwall fans, 
  obviously it's  good  he's not seriously injured but you can't blame the Millwall fans for giving him a bit of abuse


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 20, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> to be fair this Cardiff fan deserved it by acting like an arsehole, showing off climbing up the safety wall to taunt the Millwall fans,
> obviously it's  good  he's not seriously injured but you can't blame the Millwall fans for giving him a bit of abuse


 
For all the Millwall fans knew he could've been dead. He may have acted like a tit beforehand but ffs you don't cheer.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> to be fair this Cardiff fan deserved it by acting like an arsehole, showing off climbing up the safety wall to taunt the Millwall fans,
> obviously it's  good  he's not seriously injured but you can't blame the Millwall fans for giving him a bit of abuse


What? Banter and taunting is one thing, but when someone's lying on the floor seriously injured after a potentially lethal fall, you'd never hear me joining in the jeering and abuse like that stand full of meathead Millwall fans.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 21, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> to be fair this Cardiff fan deserved it by acting like an arsehole, showing off climbing up the safety wall to taunt the Millwall fans,
> obviously it's  good  he's not seriously injured but you can't blame the Millwall fans for giving him a bit of abuse



Most ridiculous post of the year: polls closed in mid-March


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

Some context: The injury looked so serious that the club felt the need to announce that his life wasn't in danger and Craig Bellamy said he saw it happen and felt physically sick.  

That's what the Millwall fans were jeering.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Some context: The injury looked so serious that the club felt the need to announce that his life wasn't in danger and Craig Bellamy said he saw it happen and felt physically sick.
> 
> That's what the Millwall fans were jeering.


 
what all of them? I've seen youtube footage of this and there weren't that many Millwall fans jeering. And as you say it was announced that his life wasn't in danger anyway, so the fans knew he wasn't about to die from his injuries.
 Anyway I'm glad he's on the mend and  got away with just mild whiplash and a few broken ribs (thanks mainly to the efforts of Millwall staff who responded with efficiency and professionalism to the incident )


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> what all of them?


I imagine a lot of the crowd wouldn't have seen what happened, but a sizeble and loud chunk of those who did in the nearest stand certainly didn't hold back from the jeering. It was a bit shit really seeing as they would have _clearly_ seen how serious the situation was.

They didn't make the announcement about his injuries not being life threatening until long after he'd been taken away in the ambulance, so that excuse doesn't hold much water.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=125239

Bellamy describes his time at West Ham as "the best of my career".

Sorry fellas.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2011)

tommers said:


> http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=125239
> 
> Bellamy describes his time at West Ham as "the best of my career".
> 
> Sorry fellas.


That's because he's _looking back_ on his career. Cardiff may well end up being the highlight of his career. Probably will, really.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2011)

It's worse because the diplomatic answer would be "Now is the best time of my career, there's lovely", but he makes a point of saying it was at a club where he only made 20 appearances in a year and a half and was then sold on while the management lied about it being his fault.

I'm not sure what that says about the other clubs, but it's not good.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 24, 2011)

J LLOYD SAMUEL LOAN CONFIRMED

29 years old, last played for Bolton in the 4-0 defeat to Manchester United on 27 March, 2010.


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is everybody? We won 4-1 and not a squeak!


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> Where is everybody? We won 4-1 and not a squeak!


I didn't get in till 11am this morning so I've been recovering all day. The result is fucking ace though - and we're back above Swansea again!


----------



## pauld (Apr 3, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> Where is everybody? We won 4-1 and not a squeak!


 
Report and pics later 

... scoreline is not the whole story!


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2011)

It's my birthday so I'm about to settle down to a delicious breakfast and feast on the four City goals.


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 3, 2011)

editor said:


> It's my birthday so I'm about to settle down to a delicious breakfast and feast on the four City goals.




Happy Birthday. Enjoy


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 3, 2011)

Penblwydd Hapus, Ed. 
Whitts' goal is quality!


----------



## pauld (Apr 3, 2011)

Incoming! Match report and pics here:

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-derby-1011.html


----------



## badlands (Apr 3, 2011)

pauld said:


> Incoming! Match report and pics here:
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-derby-1011.html



thanks mate,

spot on too

the lack of response on here to a big win says it all

we're all holding our breath


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 5, 2011)

badlands said:


> thanks mate,
> 
> spot on too
> 
> ...




I really can't cope with another play offs...unless we win of course


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2011)

I've looked at our run in.
I've looked at Norwich's run in.

I can't see us picking up 4 points and goal difference or picking up 6 points on them. Not in 7 remaining games.

I'm resigned to the playoffs and I agree. They aren't something I can emotionally handle again right now so I'm kind of numbing myself to it all. If we win... its a different story. I ain't getting any hopes up though as I've experienced the disappointment too many times.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 6, 2011)

Chopra coming back early?


----------



## badlands (Apr 9, 2011)

Jason Koumas.

I love you.

I really do.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 9, 2011)

Jason fucking koumas - dah dah, de dah, dah de fuckeing dah

......... now then - do we want the jacks to win????????????????????????


----------



## badlands (Apr 9, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Jason fucking koumas - dah dah, de dah, dah de fuckeing dah
> 
> ......... now then - do we want the jacks to win????????????????????????



they's one up

let the fickle hand of fate....yah de yah de


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2011)

draw would be best no?


----------



## badlands (Apr 9, 2011)

ddraig said:


> draw would be best no?



a home win best

can hardly say that through gritted teeth


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2011)

badlands said:


> a home win best
> 
> can hardly say that through gritted teeth


 
A home win by 2 goals or less!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bollocks!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2011)

fuckers


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 9, 2011)

Koumas free kick


----------



## badlands (Apr 9, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Koumas free kick




thats beautiful


----------



## badlands (Apr 9, 2011)

1927 said:


> A home win by 2 goals or less!



end of Norwich,

no?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2011)

badlands said:


> thats beautiful


*wipes tears of joy from eye


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope Koumas is feeling mighty proud of himself.


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...rds-help-relegate-smug-blades-91466-28495044/

I never realised that Nathan Blake was such a great bloke.

Well done mate!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2011)

tommers said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...rds-help-relegate-smug-blades-91466-28495044/
> 
> I never realised that Nathan Blake was such a great bloke.
> 
> Well done mate!


 
I wonder who'll they'll blame this time. I hope to god Bellamy's paperwork is in order!!!lol


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2011)

*as it stands!*




COME ON WATFORD!


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 12, 2011)

2-1 Watford now


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Can we stop all the games now please? I like being second.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 12, 2011)

It's going to be up and down for the rest of the season now. I don't think I can take it.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Can we stop all the games now please? I like being second.


 
init!  
know it's "as it stands"
insane to be 2nd and only 10 pts behind the hoops considering how fucked a lot of the games have been


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 12, 2011)

ddraig said:


> init!
> know it's "as it stands"
> insane to be 2nd and only 10 pts behind the hoops considering how fucked a lot of the games have been



.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2011)

as it stands we are!  
right this very minute like


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Bloody Jacks are winning though.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 12, 2011)

We're riding our luck, need to hang on here with Jacks and Reading winning. 

As I write this JET gets the second!!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Hull have equalised! Go Hull! Go Watford!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 12, 2011)

Come on Hull and Watford! Bluebirds!


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeeesssss!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2011)

yay for hull! ffs


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Come on Watford ffs. Hull! Do 'em!


----------



## badlands (Apr 12, 2011)

Reading are doing my head in

although they do have leicester and leeds next


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 12, 2011)

badlands said:


> Reading are doing my head in


 
Innit. Got Leicester and then Leeds away next up so hopefully they'll fuck off.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldnt bet against a 90+ minute winner by the Jack bastards!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2011)

Take that you south Yorkshire scummy cunts!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2011)

nice


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Fuck knows how we've ended up in second place but it's totally in our own hands now.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 12, 2011)

Now you're second. All looking a bit tight, looks like we're suffering from injuries to our best players. Wessi (hoolahan) is out and Holt looks to have picked up a hamstring problem.


----------



## badlands (Apr 12, 2011)

From all accounts, 

Bellamy was amazing tonight.

Please let it happen


----------



## pauld (Apr 12, 2011)

badlands said:


> From all accounts,
> 
> Bellamy was amazing tonight.
> 
> Please let it happen



Wonderful result tonight. Our boys look like they are coming good with perfect timing. Got to aim for 5 wins out of 5 now - let's storm this fucker! Bluebirds!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't help looking at the table. Please let us hold 2nd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2011)

badlands said:


> From all accounts,
> 
> Bellamy was amazing tonight.
> 
> Please let it happen


 
Ring me mate, might have a ticket for you for saturday!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2011)

pauld said:


> Wonderful result tonight. Our boys look like they are coming good with perfect timing. Got to aim for 5 wins out of 5 now - let's storm this fucker! Bluebirds!


 
If QPR get any sort of deduction we might just go up as champions. On the other hand we may throw it all way and finsih 7th!! Oh to be a Cardiff supporter in April/May.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2011)

Well done Cardiff.  Justice in football.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2011)

Given our erratic form over the last few months, we've almost been gifted this second place slot. Let's hope we don't throw it away. All we have to do is win the last games and we're up. Guaranteed!


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 13, 2011)

editor said:


> Given our erratic form over the last few months, we've almost been gifted this second place slot. Let's hope we don't throw it away. All we have to do is win the last games and we're up. Guaranteed!



That was us yesterday. It'll change again before the end of the season.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> That was us yesterday. It'll change again before the end of the season.


I'm sure it might. But right now, we're in the driving seat!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm sure it might. But right now, we're in the driving seat!


 
We may be, but we haven't got satnav, and we've lost the map!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm seeing it more like being invited to the cockpit for a look around. The air hostess will be back soon to take us to our seat unless we pull a gun and demand to be taken to mexico.

Okay that metaphor started off fine but I think I lost it towards the end.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'm seeing it more like being invited to the cockpit for a look around. The air hostess will be back soon to take us to our seat unless we pull a gun and demand to be taken to mexico.
> 
> Okay that metaphor started off fine but I think I lost it towards the end.


 
Look at it more that we have been given an upgrade from business to first class, there's more place for manouvre with teh metaphor then! I thought we'd be economy come the end of April so I'm happy right now.


----------



## badlands (Apr 13, 2011)

1927 said:


> Ring me mate, might have a ticket for you for saturday!



might have to work


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone on here got a bluebird tattoo? Thinking about getting one on my forearm. Not wanting the actual bluebird from the badge, but a kinda old style sailor one, my uncle's got one on the back of his hand but of course I can't get one there as it's a bit bait, fuck getting a job with that. Just hoping to see what's what with where to get it done to.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2011)

I did some designs for a Bluebird tattoo a while ago because that's about the only kind of tattoo I'd want (along with a Welsh flag).


----------



## 1927 (Apr 15, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Anyone on here got a bluebird tattoo? Thinking about getting one on my forearm. Not wanting the actual bluebird from the badge, but a kinda old style sailor one, my uncle's got one on the back of his hand but of course I can't get one there as it's a bit bait, fuck getting a job with that. Just hoping to see what's what with where to get it done to.


 
Just do a Vinny style on ya calf. Cardiff City, Championship Winners 2011


----------



## pauld (Apr 16, 2011)

editor said:


> I did some designs for a Bluebird tattoo a while ago because that's about the only kind of tattoo I'd want (along with a Welsh flag).



Let's have a look then ed. Been threatening my frankly disbelieving family with one since the glorious playoff victory over qpr in 2003.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 16, 2011)

pompy - not much of an excuse to re-post this - but who need an excuse?


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2011)

Play up Pompey!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> Play up Pompey!


Crush them Cardiff!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

Two up already and they've had a man sent off. COME ON CITY!!!!!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got a Norwich mate berating me by text  We're mathematically safe, so foot off the pedals. Enjoy bluebird


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh yes. Portsmouth crushed 3-0. And the Jacks lost! 

 I wish fucking Reading would fuck off though.

Those 3 goals may yet come in handy for goal difference too.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice to see the ref not tolerating Portsmouth's bully boy tactics. 

Normally reds let the opposition do whatever they want to us. 

Great result when results count the most. 

Finally my thanks to Rashly Williams scoring against his own team.


----------



## badlands (Apr 16, 2011)

can we win 8 on the trot.

Answer, doubt it.

But can the others put a run together. Reading cant carry on. (if they do they deserve it)

least we are guaranteed a play off place, which any other year would have been a celebration

this is nail biting, butt clenching, incredible times.

we've come a long way my friends


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 16, 2011)

I can smell it...


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah.  Sorry about that.

Chinese.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 18, 2011)

editor said:


> I did some designs for a Bluebird tattoo a while ago because that's about the only kind of tattoo I'd want (along with a Welsh flag).


 
You mind showing us ed?

Can't believe Kevin McNaughton wasn't in the team of the year!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 23, 2011)

this is fucking tense now.

Truly a make or break day today, this has to be the most important game since the last really important game - which was not as important as this one.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2011)

1 hour! 
live on bbc1


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2011)

Come on CITY!!!!! In the words of Eddie May, "nothing less than an emphatic win will do today."

Actually, even a fumbled, fluky jammy win would do.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2011)

Whittingham you plonker!


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking yes! 2-1!!


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2011)

Ouch! that was close.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2011)

Bothroyd's goal has to be one of the goals of the season.


----------



## Lock&Light (Apr 23, 2011)

But that was a lovely one from Taarab. We need just one more for promotion!


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2011)

Cardiff have run this game and deserve to win....


----------



## badlands (Apr 23, 2011)

we should have had that match buried by half time, story of our season.

Bellamy's first half performance was fucking incredible.

Bizarrely, it feels like the pressure has been lifted.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 23, 2011)

Amazing goals
Amazing teams
Amazing atmosphere
Amazing attendance
Amazing match

Not quite an amazing result.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2011)

guessing most have seen this

CCFC The Movie


----------



## pauld (Apr 23, 2011)

badlands said:


> we should have had that match buried by half time, story of our season.
> 
> Bellamy's first half performance was fucking incredible.
> 
> Bizarrely, it feels like the pressure has been lifted.



Felt very deflated after the final whistle, but having had time to soak up the day, the sun, and a couple more beers  I think we can safely say that that was a performance to be proud of. 

Two best teams in the Championship slugging it out like prizefighters - we were better, but tired understandably towards the end.

Absolutely incredible atmosphere - not sure how it sounded on the telly, but inside the ground it were phenomenal.

Still convinced that Norwich do not have the experience to hold their nerve and claim maximum points, and am hopeful that 3 wins will do it for us.

And even if it is the Play-Offs , feel 100% convinced now that City have the steel and desire to see this through whichever path we take.

Hugely proud of the boys today, and our magnificent fans! 

PS Without Taarabt, QPR would be mid-table.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 23, 2011)

Whichever teams come first and second will be the best two in the Championship. There's little in it between Cardiff, Norwich and QPR.


----------



## badlands (Apr 23, 2011)

pauld said:


> Felt very deflated after the final whistle, but having had time to soak up the day, the sun, and a couple more beers  I think we can safely say that that was a performance to be proud of.
> 
> Two best teams in the Championship slugging it out like prizefighters - we were better, but tired understandably towards the end.
> 
> ...



we've been here before, that's a massive advantage,

whether its play off or automatic, we have the players AND the manager

this is our year

I hate paddy kenny with a passion.







wish he played for us


----------



## badlands (Apr 23, 2011)

anyhoo

the jacks are 5 behind with 3 to play

we can smile

a bit


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2011)

Cardiff were awesome today. We're going to do it. This is our year.


----------



## badlands (Apr 23, 2011)

I just hope we haven't left our season on that sun baked pitch


----------



## stavros (Apr 23, 2011)

There was an early Cardiff cross that came in which Kenny got but was a bit unsighted with the sun in his eyes, and Steve Wilson said "That was almost soap in the shower stuff", which made me chuckle a little.


----------



## badlands (Apr 23, 2011)

fuck, I'd take them all home and away

all except the jacks that is

please let us play anyone else


----------



## Bomber (Apr 24, 2011)

Come on Bluebirds ... The Premiership needs more real football clubs like you lot .... YES that IS a genuine sentiment from a Stokie ! I was pulling for you to wipe that smug grin of Warnock's puss today!


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Come on Bluebirds ... The Premiership needs more real football clubs like you lot .... YES that IS a genuine sentiment from a Stokie ! I was pulling for you to wipe that smug grin of Warnock's puss today!


Thank you kindly


----------



## pauld (Apr 24, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Come on Bluebirds ... The Premiership needs more real football clubs like you lot .... YES that IS a genuine sentiment from a Stokie ! I was pulling for you to wipe that smug grin of Warnock's puss today!


 
We would indeed enrich the Premiership with our passionate, noisy fans, stylish football and determination to stay up.

If we do manage it, we won't be there to be patronised every week as we take hammerings from all and sundry.

All a bit hypothetical at the moment I realise


----------



## Harold Hill (Apr 24, 2011)

editor said:


> Cardiff have run this game and deserve to win....


 
Shame the stats don't back that up.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 24, 2011)

thought man for man qpr were a lot better then cardiff. But bellemy was head and shoulders above everyone else on the pitch which evend it up oin the first half.

Decent game that. Both of your squads will need a hell of a lot of work if you are to stay in the prem for more then a season or two.

dave


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2011)

Harold Hill said:


> Shame the stats don't back that up.


The stats say that Cardiff had more strikes on goal than QPR,  three times as many corners and more possession. Their goalie certainly had to make more saves too.

What stats are you referring to?


----------



## Harold Hill (Apr 24, 2011)

editor said:


> The stats say that Cardiff had more strikes on goal than QPR,  three times as many corners and more possession. Their goalie certainly had to make more saves too.
> 
> What stats are you referring to?



From the stats you quoted

1% more possession.  1 more shot overall and you think you 'run the game'.  Bloody hell.

Although your deluded managers reckons you 'took us to the cleaners' so I must have bene at a differnet game.  The Wenger of the Championship.

A draw was a fair result I thought.  I don't think you created enough pressure or chances after we equalised to deserve the win.

Bothroyds goal was outstanding and Adels were two of his best all season.  Great game overall.


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 24, 2011)

I feel quietly calm and steely...i too feel that it is our year. Blooooobirds.


----------



## badlands (Apr 24, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Come on Bluebirds ... The Premiership needs more real football clubs like you lot .... YES that IS a genuine sentiment from a Stokie ! I was pulling for you to wipe that smug grin of Warnock's puss today!



cheers


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2011)

Chops and Hudson both in contention for starting spot against Preston. Considering both had been written off for the rest of the season that is awesome news. And we are doing it in style evidently, Vincent has given the team his private jet to fly up north.

C'mon city, just remember what happened at Preston 2 years ago, that should be the only motivation you need to give em a twatting, meanwhile hope Derby caan put in another shift like they did against QPR. Robbie Savage could make himself a Cardiff legend today!


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 25, 2011)

We will win. I am so confident of this that I will give one of you my house if we dont. PMA.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

1-0 up already thanks to Whittingham!!! COME ON CITY!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2011)

Neutral post.
Would really like QPR and Cardiff to go up.
So far so good


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2011)

Goal-fest going on today!!!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm loving Derby and Sheff Utd right now!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

PLEASE let the results stay as they are now!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2011)

Derby getting another would be good!


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 25, 2011)

My nerves and house can't stand it!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think we all know deep down that we will be gutted by 5pm one way or another, its the way it is as a city fan!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

1927 said:


> I think we all know deep down that we will be gutted by 5pm one way or another, its the way it is as a city fan!


I'm mentally prepared for that. But right now Hull have equalised against QPR.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm mentally prepared for that. but right now Hull have equalised against QPR.


 
We can still catch them!!lol


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

Come on City! Come on Derby!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't move from my PC! Make that full time whistle blow!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 25, 2011)

This is horrible, hang on city!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

Make that L go to FT!!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 25, 2011)

5 fucking minutes!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

My experience of supporting Cardiff tells me that any minute now I'll be typing, "Nooooo! Fuck!". But maybe, just maybe, this time will be different.

Come on City!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2011)

editor said:


> My experience of supporting Cardiff tells me that any minute now I'll be typing, "Nooooo! Fuck!". But maybe, just maybe, this time will be different.
> 
> Come on City!


 
We may know very soon if it is our year after all!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

Reading have fucked up, losing 2-3 to Sheff Utd. Jacks are right back in it with 4-1....


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm going to wear out my browser 'refresh' button. 

If I had one.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 25, 2011)

Get the fuck in! Bluebirds!!!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

QPR full time at 1-1 so they can put their champagne away again.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 25, 2011)

Fucking norwich last minute winner, fuck me.

90 plus 6 minutes.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2011)

cuuunts


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

We've just relegated Preston. Sorry chaps.

And, predictably: Noooo! Fuck! Norwich have just scored.

You fucking jammy CUNTS.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2011)

well done palace too!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck sticks


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## badlands (Apr 25, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> Yeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss!!!!!!!



play up pompey!

got to admire your tenacity in the last minutes tho

when all the points get stripped from the hoops we could be going up together


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> Yeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss!!!!!!!


 
Fuck off twat.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 25, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> Yeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss!!!!!!!


 
Be nice to see Paul Lambert get that second spot.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2011)

Great match but Jesus the officials were horrendous second half. 

Atmosphere was great at the ground. 

Only spoilt by the L not turning into that FT sooner on my phone browser opened to the Norwich match.


----------



## pauld (Apr 25, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Great match but Jesus the officials were horrendous second half.
> 
> Atmosphere was great at the ground.
> 
> Only spoilt by the L not turning into that FT sooner on my phone browser opened to the Norwich match.


 
Agonising listening to that on the radio, but am STILL convinced that we will go up. Norwich will run out of luck soon - hopefully drop points at Pompey and the Bluebirds will hold their nerve to win the last two. 

Please!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2011)

Nearly forgot,

Special mention to Burke's run on goal and Oli backheel. If that had scored it would have been my goal of the season. It made Routlidge look shite.


----------



## badlands (Apr 25, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Nearly forgot,
> 
> Special mention to Burke's run on goal and Oli backheel. If that had scored it would have been my goal of the season. It made Routlidge look shite.



I saw what you did there


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 26, 2011)

So Norwich got their winner in the 96th minute?  The refs really hate us eh?  God knows what it would be like in the Prem...


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 26, 2011)

You can thank Derby's time wasting for that.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 26, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> You can thank Derby's time wasting for that.


 


So it was justified?  Six minutes is an awful lot.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 26, 2011)

I wasn't there. Norwich message boards suggest it was, but they're obviously pretty biased.


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> So Norwich got their winner in the 96th minute?  The refs really hate us eh?  God knows what it would be like in the Prem...



The whole structure of organised football is just an elaborate joke at your expense Phil.  Like the Truman Show but with balls.


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking good for Cardiff!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...be-deducted-15-points-reports-91466-28604806/


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> Looking good for Cardiff!
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...be-deducted-15-points-reports-91466-28604806/


 15 point deduction? That can't be true, surely!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2011)

I believe it when it happens and not until then. The legal repercussions are even worse than the Tevez case with it affecting so many different clubs. Biggest mess in football in ages. Will the FA be brave or take the course of least disruption to the league.


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm holding out for QPR being relegated out of the league personally


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> I'm holding out for QPR being relegated out of the league personally


 
Cyber long time no see, can I just say what a pleasure it is to see you posting on this thread so that I can say with all sincerity that Cardiff relegating your sorry south Yorkshire, Warnock tainted side of dirty thug cunts was one of the best sporting days of my life.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I believe it when it happens and not until then. The legal repercussions are even worse than the Tevez case with it affecting so many different clubs. Biggest mess in football in ages. Will the FA be brave or take the course of least disruption to the league.


 
I dont beleive they ever had any intention of doing the right thing. The right thing would have been to hold the case a month ago so that any point deduction could be reeled back in again. They will now use the argument that it isnt fair to use a points deduction as it will effectively decide promotion. Warnock has said that he wants the trophy presented tomoroow if they beat Watford to force the FA to make the right decision. Nice one Colin, I dont seem to remember you being of the same opinion on sanctions when west ham releagted ya shit side.
Will be interesting to see if QPR are presente with trophy, how much fuss sponsors make of it and whether they engrave said trophy before presentation. If if passes off without comment I think we can expect a slap on the wrist and nothing else.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2011)

I want Norwich to lose and for us to go up independently of any points deduction.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 29, 2011)

Mike Morris is tweeting from the player of the year awards dinner (if anyone is interested in who has won what)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 29, 2011)

Half time Wayne award? And how is Tom Heaton young player of the year, he's 25 isn't he?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2011)

Goal of The season-Bellamy v Jacks!!!!! Come on, Jay's against QPR is the goal of the season for the championship let alone just the club!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 30, 2011)

1927 said:


> Goal of The season-Bellamy v Jacks!!!!! Come on, Jay's against QPR is the goal of the season for the championship let alone just the club!


 
The goal of the season will be Chopra's fourth goal against Burnley next Saturday - not only for the skill and fitness of the individual goal, but it will be more amazing given he will have been one of the two players to score a hatrick against Borough at home the Monday before.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> The goal of the season will be Chopra's fourth goal against Burnley next Saturday - not only for the skill and fitness of the individual goal, but it will be more amazing given he will have been one of the two players to score a hatrick against Borough at home the Monday before.


 
ROFLMAO.

Meanwhile can I just sing for probably the last time ever, duh duh duh duh Ross McCormack. He has just made our last game so much easier! As long as Forest can pick up a point today!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 30, 2011)

heard somewhere that Norwich game will be on big the screen after our game, cannot see it on website though, any one know 'owt?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> heard somewhere that Norwich game will be on big the screen after our game, cannot see it on website though, any one know 'owt?


 
I've heard that too.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 30, 2011)

1927 said:


> I've heard that too.


 
looks like it might be the screen they put up outside for the drive in movies in the car park http://twitter.com/#!/MAcMcAuliffe/status/64343438547619840


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 30, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> looks like it might be the screen they put up outside for the drive in movies in the car park http://twitter.com/#!/MAcMcAuliffe/status/64343438547619840


 
or maybe the tellys in the bars and the big screen in the stadium ......... i think a pub might be a better option


----------



## editor (May 1, 2011)

Come on Cardiff!
Come on Portsmouth!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 1, 2011)

We gonna sell out tomorrow? Bit hypocritical of me to say as I'm in M'cr, but it would be a scandal if we don't.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 1, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> We gonna sell out tomorrow? Bit hypocritical of me to say as I'm in M'cr, but it would be a scandal if we don't.


 
borough only brining 400, but they are selling 1,750 seats in the away end to home fans


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 1, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> borough only brining 400, but they are selling 1,750 seats in the away end to home fans


 
Let's hope it is then, give the players a lift. 

Not that it needs saying on here but Aaron Ramsey is proper mint, Jack who?


----------



## pauld (May 2, 2011)

Good Luck to the Mighty Mighty Bluebirds today!

almost there boys 

(and play up Pompey!)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 2, 2011)

pauld said:


> (and play up Pompey!)


 
Read that they've sold out, bodes well if true. Come on Bluebirds!!!


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Fedayn (May 2, 2011)

Nearly always nice to see ex Celtic players scoring.....


----------



## xes (May 2, 2011)

Cardiff are having a little trouble getting started..... (or should I say, getting ripped a new one)


----------



## Balbi (May 2, 2011)

playoffs then


----------



## editor (May 2, 2011)

What the fucking hell are we playing at?


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2011)

Abysmal show today. Hard to believe that we started with the same team played so well one week ago. 

Time the players awards were moved to post season. Their pods up last week / ego stroke did us no favours today.


----------



## 1927 (May 2, 2011)

We were shit but not as bad as the ref, 2 stone cold pens denied and probably in excess of 7 other blatant handballs unpunished, Boro could have thrown the ball into the net and it would have been given!


----------



## spacemonkey (May 2, 2011)

Ouch.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 2, 2011)

1927 said:


> We were shit but not as bad as the ref, 2 stone cold pens denied and probably in excess of 7 other blatant handballs unpunished, Boro could have thrown the ball into the net and it would have been given!


 
Did I miss something, or early on didn't he call Whittingham offside direct from a throw. Only one on the pitch worse than Cardiff's defenders.


----------



## pauld (May 2, 2011)

1927 said:


> We were shit but not as bad as the ref, 2 stone cold pens denied and probably in excess of 7 other blatant handballs unpunished, Boro could have thrown the ball into the net and it would have been given!



Not good enough to blame the ref I'm afraid - however bad he was.

We were shocking today, another grand capitulation in the spirit of 0-6 at Preston, 0-3 at home to Ipswich at the end of 08/09.

Perhaps Ali put the hex on us with his premature talk of a lap of "appreciation" - (again shades of the Ninian play-off defeat against Stoke) I wonder how many saps stayed around for that - did the team have the balls to come back out tonight?

Well done to Norwich and Paul Lambert - but we really handed it to you on a plate.

Talk of a culture of choking at CCFC may be over the top, and may yet play into the hands of Forest, Reading and Swansea, but really, something needs sorting down there.

Still hopeful in a deluded and desperate kind of way, but the omens are not good...


----------



## Streathamite (May 3, 2011)

I come in peace - although my long-standing connections with the fair city of Naaarij made me favour them slightly.
so firstly well done Norwich City - it's a phenomenal achievement to go from 1st div to EPL in 2 seasons (and with a fraction of Man Arab's money, then *or* now).
Second, bad luck bluebirds. You've still got the play-offs, and to me you look - comfortably - the pick of the most likely four. I'm hoping you get there that way, because I reckon the EPL will be enriched by you being there. On the form you've shown for most of the season, you deserve it.
And, after all, there is *still* the little matter of QPR's day up before the beak....


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2011)

It's another of those times where I wish my club didn't live 'in interesting times'.

I'm seriously debating missing the playoffs by going abroad or something. Learn the good or bad news when I get back. It's just all too much with Swansea involved too.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 3, 2011)

Well, desultory would be putting it mildly

Bit like Gromit I am struggling to face the play offs. The M4 back to west London last night was a long dark night of the soul.

On the plus side, I met Badlands' mate. Who I thought was Badlands.

On the plus side again, surely they can't ever play that bad again? Bellers, or someone else with some balls, to do the team talk and get us through this bullshit

Burnley away on Sat. Well, at least they have nice pies

Play offs, fucking hell


----------



## 1927 (May 3, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Well, desultory would be putting it mildly
> 
> Bit like Gromit I am struggling to face the play offs. The M4 back to west London last night was a long dark night of the soul.
> 
> ...


 
Edited for ya!lol


----------



## 1927 (May 3, 2011)

My text said "That is Badlands mate" I hould have added punctuation I meant "That is Badlands, mate" lol


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 3, 2011)

1927 said:


> Edited for ya!lol


 
I didn't big you up in the mail as I didn't want to sound a sycophant. Cheers for sorting me boss, I must admit I was confused when you told me it was Badlands' mate!

We had to skip at the end as our lift was waiting - I'll get you some beers at the Play Offs, innit

What a day


----------



## phildwyer (May 3, 2011)

1927 said:


> We were shit but not as bad as the ref, 2 stone cold pens denied and probably in excess of 7 other blatant handballs unpunished, Boro could have thrown the ball into the net and it would have been given!


 
Look for more of this in the play-offs.  The prospect of City in the Prem does not appeal to the powers that be.


----------



## 1927 (May 3, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Look for more of this in the play-offs.  The prospect of City in the Prem does not appeal to the powers that be.


 
I had the same feeling yesterdya watching that as I did the season we lost to Stoke. bad refereeing is one thing, but yesterday was just one sided cheating imho. I felt against Stoke some of the decisions were so wrong that they had to be bent and felt same yesterday. We didnt derserve to iwn, but we didnt desreve to lose 3-0. apart from the pen appeals, there were time swhen Bellers was called offside when there was no way in the world he was even cose, or advantage being played when they attacked and once when we had a man advantage and Oli was screaming clear we got hauled back. They dont want us in the EPL boys and the refs have been told. Nothing will persuade me otherwise.


----------



## badlands (May 3, 2011)

1927 said:


> My text said "That is Badlands mate" I hould have added punctuation I meant "That is Badlands, mate" lol



I got bombarded with calls and texts 5 mins before kick off. I misread one text from 1927, I thought it said take a pic of Placid, what it actually said was take a pic of our aussie mate. So Placid must have been well and truly confused when a mate of Badlands ie me, asked him to pose for a picture.



1927 your a legend! A great day spoilt only by the football.


----------



## badlands (May 3, 2011)

and a comma


----------



## pauld (May 3, 2011)

1927 said:


> I had the same feeling yesterdya watching that as I did the season we lost to Stoke. bad refereeing is one thing, but yesterday was just one sided cheating imho. I felt against Stoke some of the decisions were so wrong that they had to be bent and felt same yesterday. We didnt derserve to iwn, but we didnt desreve to lose 3-0. apart from the pen appeals, there were time swhen Bellers was called offside when there was no way in the world he was even cose, or advantage being played when they attacked and once when we had a man advantage and Oli was screaming clear we got hauled back. They dont want us in the EPL boys and the refs have been told. Nothing will persuade me otherwise.



Cmon fellas. I like a good conspiracy theory as much as the next man but really.....

You all know that City are more than capable of blowing any chances of promotion, with even a hint of pressure in the air - we don't need any outsiders cynically subverting our glorious charge to the promised land. We can do that ourselves - it's what we are good at.

We kind of know what will happen in the Playoffs, and i sincerely doubt it will involve a 4th visit to wembley, and even if it did how it would end.

Not being overly pessimistic, just a realist.

There again the team may collectively grow a backbone and a Buster Gonad wheelbarrow-sized set of cojones, but seriously, don't hold your breath....

Ps. It aint called the EPL!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 3, 2011)

badlands said:


> I got bombarded with calls and texts 5 mins before kick off. I misread one text from 1927, I thought it said take a pic of Placid, what it actually said was take a pic of our aussie mate. So Placid must have been well and truly confused when a mate of Badlands ie me, asked him to pose for a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 1927 your a legend! A great day spoilt only by the football.


 
Yeah so I thought you were your mate, despite you having told me that you were you 

By the time you asked me for a picture I was so confused you could have told me I had to run up Caerphilly mountain naked and I would have believed you 

Good to meet you comma mate


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2011)

I'm not saying Andy Grey was right to assume that all female officials are rubbish and don't know the off side rule etc.


However I have to say the woman in question was seriously rubbish yesterday. Bellers was having a right go at her for her crapiness I also note.

Kevin flooring her seemed almost poetic.

Worked in our favour twice just to prove her offside shitness wasn't bias. Bothroyd was a whole yard off on one of em.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 3, 2011)

Looks pretty deliberate to me.


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2011)

It didn't from where I was sitting but certainly does on that vid i'll admit.


----------



## 1927 (May 3, 2011)

The Cardiff players were obviously having a discussion in the dressing room about whether they'd smash her or not, and Kev took it literally!


----------



## spacemonkey (May 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Looks pretty deliberate to me.



Nah, i was about 10 yards from it when it happened. The touch he put on the ball was perfectly weighted, you can see the moment he suddenly realises he can run onto it, which is when he slams into Massey. 

100% not deliberate.

Some of the shouts from the Cardiff fans were a bit OTT - "YOU'RE THE REASON US WOMEN SHOULDN'T HAVE GOT THE VOTE"

Fail.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 3, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Nah, i was about 10 yards from it when it happened. The touch he put on the ball was perfectly weighted, you can see the moment he suddenly realises he can run onto it, which is when he slams into Massey.
> 
> 100% not deliberate.
> 
> ...



re-posted due to youtube removal.



I'm sceptical, he seems to take an extra step away from the ball and towards her, with his body language not exactly looking like someone who is trying to avoid a collision. Then doesn't even apologise or offer her a hand up ?


----------



## pauld (May 3, 2011)

Gromit said:


> It didn't from where I was sitting but certainly does on that vid i'll admit.


 
From Row X right above it did not look at all deliberate, but I have to say that vid makes Kev look like a bit of a dick 

(there were some debatable decisions by all 3 officials, but let's be clear about who really fucked up last night...)


----------



## spacemonkey (May 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> re-posted due to youtube removal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sceptical, he seems to take an extra step away from the ball and towards her, with his body language not exactly looking like someone who is trying to avoid a collision. Then doesn't even apologise or offer her a hand up ?




Trust me. He was going for the ball (which is off camera). We were 3-0 down fighting to get in the game, Kev isn't the sort of player to be trying to knock over the lineswomen. He wants to win.

Harsh for not apologising though. Out of order I say.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 3, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'm not saying Andy Grey was right to assume that all female officials are rubbish and don't know the off side rule etc.
> 
> 
> However I have to say the woman in question was seriously rubbish yesterday. Bellers was having a right go at her for her crapiness I also note.
> ...


 
Actually she was better than the bloke by a mile. He made the serious errors, whilst she may have got a couple of close offside calls wrong.


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2011)

"not that kind of player"


----------



## Fedayn (May 4, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Trust me. He was going for the ball (which is off camera). We were 3-0 down fighting to get in the game, Kev isn't the sort of player to be trying to knock over the lineswomen. He wants to win.
> 
> Harsh for not apologising though. Out of order I say.



'Not that type of player'? You say that when  the video clearly shows he is exactly that type of player, even changing his direction to do it.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm sceptical, he seems to take an extra step away from the ball and towards her, with his body language not exactly looking like someone who is trying to avoid a collision. Then doesn't even apologise or offer her a hand up ?


You're having a laugh. He's _clearly_ going for the ball and nothing else. 

And with promotion hanging in the balance I guess he had more important things in mind - like getting back into position - than indulging in handshakes. She wasn't hurt and for all we know he apologised at an appropriate time after the game (although I'm not sure what he's supposed to be apologising for).


----------



## Rollem (May 4, 2011)

he didnt bloody apologise though did he?


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

Rollem said:


> he didnt bloody apologise though did he?


Would you expect him to apologise if it had been a male official? It wasn't the player's fault, no one was hurt and she had a smile on her face afterwards.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 4, 2011)

He blates went into her, anyone who disagrees is a Cardiff city fan.  He was heading one direction and tries to keep the ball in but realises he won't make it.  So he kicks it hard and sees Massey and suddenly changes direction to smack into her.  What a cunt.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> He blates went into her, anyone who disagrees is a Cardiff city fan.  He was heading one direction and tries to keep the ball in but realises he won't make it.  So he kicks it hard and sees Massey and suddenly changes direction to smack into her.  What a cunt.


Yeah! And that's why:

(a) the ref took no action and 
(b) the lineswoman was smiling straight after


----------



## Big Gunz (May 4, 2011)

^^Hard to prove without replays for the ref.  To be fair If I was at the game and saw it from afar I would have thought it was an accidental collision too.  But the replay clearly shows he changes direction.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> ^^Hard to prove without replays for the ref.  To be fair If I was at the game and saw it from afar I would have thought it was an accidental collision too.  But the replay clearly shows he changes direction.


It looks he's off-balance when he tries to stop hitting her and that causes the collision, actually. What on earth would he have to gain by intentionally taking out the lineswoman and risking a sending off?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 4, 2011)

editor said:


> It looks he's off-balance when he tries to stop hitting her and that causes the collision, actually. What on earth would he have to gain by intentionally taking out the lineswoman and risking a sending off?


 
Who knows what goes through the minds of modern footballers these days but misogyny and treating women like pieces of meat is pretty much an everyday occurence maybe?


----------



## fen_boy (May 4, 2011)

Watch the ball. He thinks he can keep it in play and tries to alter his run toward it. It was an accident.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 4, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> Watch the ball. He thinks he can keep it in play and tries to alter his run toward it. It was an accident.


 
No way mate, he kicks it too hard to keep 'in play' and if it really was an accident he should have apologised anyway.  The silence is deafening.


----------



## fen_boy (May 4, 2011)

It wouldn't stand up in a court.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> No way mate, he kicks it too hard to keep 'in play' and if it really was an accident he should have apologised anyway.  The silence is deafening.


Do you think he should have apologised if it was a male linesman? Do you think players should apologise if they accidentally knock over the ref? 

I can see you've got a big agenda here, but it's clearly an accident and that's why there's been nothing from the lineswoman, the ref or any of the officials over it.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 4, 2011)

editor said:


> I can see you've got a big agenda here, but it's clearly an accident and that's why there's been nothing from the lineswoman, the ref or any of the officials over it.



And what big agenda is that?  I'm just expressing my viewpoint.  And if she started whining about it it'll just highlight that she wants special treatment just because of her sex which she doesn't want.  In a way she's better off not kicking up a fuss and kudos to her for going about her job without complaint.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Who knows what goes through the minds of modern footballers these days but misogyny and treating women like pieces of meat is pretty much an everyday occurence maybe?


What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Who knows what goes through the minds of modern footballers these days but misogyny and treating women like pieces of meat is pretty much an everyday occurence maybe?


 wtf???  really?? 



fen_boy said:


> Watch the ball. He thinks he can keep it in play and tries to alter his run toward it. It was an accident.


 thankyou, an accident


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2011)

story of alledged boozing 2 days before match here
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...fter-player-booze-allegations-91466-28635981/

also funny poll about hoops possible points deduction


> Are you excited by QPR's possible ponts deduction?
> currently 28.4% Yes premier league here we come, 28.4% No they won't get deducted any points it's only hype, *40.6% let's get the facts first*, 2.5% not interested in the slightest


----------



## RaverDrew (May 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> story of alledged boozing 2 days before match here
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...fter-player-booze-allegations-91466-28635981/


 
Might explain McNaughton "staggering" into Sian Massey


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2011)

ooooh
well done drew!


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Do you think he should have apologised if it was a male linesman? Do you think players should apologise if they accidentally knock over the ref?



yeah of course.  Why not?  At the very least give them a hand up.


----------



## badlands (May 4, 2011)

fuck's sake get a grip

the play offs await (at least)

stfu

sad fuckers


----------



## 1927 (May 5, 2011)

That view in the video is restricted. It certainly did not look deliberate from my POV.


----------



## badlands (May 7, 2011)

I hope DJ puts out a team of kids today


----------



## spacemonkey (May 7, 2011)

I can't believe people are still arguing about it. I was 10 fucking yards away. Literally right behind the camera. And what you can't see off camera is the way the ball sits up perfectly from him to stick a cross in. The moment he realises, he tries to charge on to it and Massey is in the way. 

Give it up.


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2011)

so at half time we're losing and the jacks are winning


----------



## spacemonkey (May 7, 2011)

ddraig said:


> so at half time we're losing and the jacks are winning


 
Edit: I see QPR will not be deducted points. Play-offs are on and we have all the momentum of a slug on valium.


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2011)

yay, 80 pts!
thanks bellers!


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2011)

yourcardiff dipity review of season with timeline
http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.u...f-citys-2010-2011-championship-season-review/


----------



## badlands (May 7, 2011)

tbh, it hasn't worked out that bad.

I'd rather face reading than the other two,

and I'd rather face the other two over a one off match.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 11, 2011)

Anyone going Friday?

Me


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 12, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Anyone going Friday?
> 
> Me


 
Not me. Can't even make the home game as I've got an exam the day after.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2011)

Swansea have had Neil Taylor sent off after a minute!


----------



## gunneradt (May 12, 2011)

Never a red card and dont understand why the commentator thought it was so vehemently.


----------



## fen_boy (May 12, 2011)

Looked like a red card to me.


----------



## 1927 (May 12, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Never a red card and dont understand why the commentator thought it was so vehemently.


 
What? You are normally screaming for red cards. Oh yeah, this one wasnt against the Arse was it.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 12, 2011)

So *IF *we win, it'll be more than likely the Jacks in the final.  Can anyone who watched the game tell me why everyone on facebook is calling the Jacks (Alan Tate) cheating scum?


----------



## xes (May 12, 2011)

I watched the game, um, don't know why people are caling anyone cheeting scum. (ae the Jacks Swansea then?) The red card was a red card. It wasn't a bad match, nothing stands out to be honest (I missed the first 15 mins of the second half, so might have missed something there) Thought the ref had a great game. Tried to let it flow as much as he could.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 12, 2011)

Yep the Jacks are Swansea. Just read on beeb that penalty shout turned down for forest as the ball struck alan tate's arm. Massive opportunity lost for Forest but as Leicester showed last year against us the second leg isn't over yet, please get the win Forest.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2011)

the jack keeper done well going by the clips on news, saved a few decent shots 
and they kept at it, done well with 10 players


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2011)

I can't see Forest beating Swansea at the Liberty. Not if they cant do it against 10 men at home.

Cardiff v Swansea final takes its first tentative step.


----------



## gunneradt (May 13, 2011)

1927 said:


> What? You are normally screaming for red cards. Oh yeah, this one wasnt against the Arse was it.


 
No, Im able to distinguish between malicious and mistimed


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 13, 2011)

I am so excited and nervous. About to begin the trip to Reading now, it's only an hour and a half from where I am so 7and-a-half hours should give me enougt time for the libations 

COME ON CITY COME ON CITY COME ON CITY, COME ON

Urban, do the Ayatollah

I hope we fucking rip them up

Peace


----------



## editor (May 13, 2011)

Hang in there City!!!!!!!


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2011)

errr phew?


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## revol68 (May 13, 2011)

that was some shite match.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 13, 2011)

A 0-0 will do me lovely.


----------



## badlands (May 13, 2011)

we did a number

they a bit one dimensional


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2011)

I'd have taken 0-0 beofre the game.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 14, 2011)

revol68 said:


> that was some shite match.



Given you're an expert on watching games on the telly - we shall accept your's as the definitive opinion.


----------



## revol68 (May 14, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> Given you're an expert on watching games on the telly - we shall accept your's as the definitive opinion.


 
i think as a neutral my thoughts on the game are fair comment, no?

and what exactly is wrong with watching lots of football on tv?


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 14, 2011)

revol68 said:


> i think as a neutral my thoughts on the game are fair comment, no?
> 
> and what exactly is wrong with watching lots of football on tv?



Nothing wrong with watching footy on tv - you have to when you support a team that play their home games hundreds of miles away from you and you have no meaningful connection with the them. 

It would be interesting to hear considered opinions from nuetral fans - but 



revol68 said:


> that was some shite match.



Sounds neither considered or neutral to me - that sort of neutral opinion says more about the poster than the game. Thank you for caring though.


----------



## pauld (May 14, 2011)

Titanic performance from the lads last night. A defensive masterclass, with Kevin McNaughton again superhuman.

Need to step up on Tuesday and show the watching millions how we can ATTACK as well as defend.

Bring it on! 

*excited*


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2011)

pauld said:


> Kevin McNaughton again superhuman.


 
"I want silver hair tooooo"

Still can't believe he doesn't start for Scotland.

I'm happy with 0-0. I wanted an away goal for the away goal advantage. Until it was pointed out to me that away goals don't count more in playoffs.


----------



## 1927 (May 15, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> No, Im able to distinguish between malicious and mistimed


 
No you're not!


----------



## spacemonkey (May 15, 2011)

pauld said:


> A defensive masterclass, with Kevin McNaughton again superhuman.


 
_That_ tackle.


----------



## badlands (May 16, 2011)

ok, what's all this shit about Reading being an amazing team away from home?

we've won 11 away and they've won 8

I say, lets play it the same as up there 

we play on the counter

bring on the fucking jacks!

everyone must want to see that punch up


----------



## Bomber (May 17, 2011)

What are you're hopes for next years Championship Campaign ?


----------



## poisondwarf (May 17, 2011)

Bomber said:


> What are you're hopes for next years Championship Campaign ?




You're what?!


----------



## spacemonkey (May 17, 2011)

Bomber said:


> What are you're hopes for next years Championship Campaign ?


 
Get a brain, moran!


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

Bomber said:


> What are you're hopes for next years Championship Campaign ?


Hey, troll boy. The door's that way --->


----------



## poisondwarf (May 17, 2011)

I'm really excited and nervous. I had a dream the other night that Cardiff were in the premiership but I didn't know who they played to get there. It was really lucid and I woke up smiling.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2011)

I'm not sure you can troll on a football thread.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 17, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> I'm really excited and nervous. I had a dream the other night that Cardiff were in the premiership but I didn't know who they played to get there. It was really lucid and I woke up smiling.


 
I've developed a brand new syndrome - PTSD. Pre-Traumatic Stress Disorder. 

I keep getting flashforwards to Alan Tate celebrating promotion and the swansea youth enjoying away trips to Old Trafford.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 17, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> I've developed a brand new syndrome - PTSD. Pre-Traumatic Stress Disorder.
> 
> I keep getting flashforwards to Alan Tate celebrating promotion and the swansea youth enjoying away trips to Old Trafford.



 Aww don't because my boss has predicted a bit of a Blackpool moment for Swansea.


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2011)

I can take the despair. Its the hope I can't stand. 
John Cleese, Clockwork.


----------



## 1927 (May 17, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I can take the despair. Its the hope I can't stand.
> John Cleese, Clockwork.


 
I have posted this many times on the West Ham thread over the years!


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2011)

Bellamy might not play tonight and be saved for final 
Cardiff face Craig Bellamy fitness dilemma - Verheijen
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13412026.stm

feel a bit sick atm, nothing to do with Bellamy, COME ON CARDIFF


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

Come on Cardiff!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## discokermit (May 17, 2011)

oh dear.


----------



## barney_pig (May 17, 2011)

in your face taffies! c'mon you urrrs!


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

Inevitably, we're one-nil down. 

Cardiff attempts on target = 8
Reading = 1


----------



## barney_pig (May 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Inevitably, we're one-nil down.
> 
> Cardiff attempts on target = 8
> Reading = 1


its the one that matters


----------



## barney_pig (May 17, 2011)

penalty


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2011)




----------



## barney_pig (May 17, 2011)

2-0


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

Sobs


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 17, 2011)

Poor old Cardiff and Forest doing their annual fold. 


Still, at least you were in the play-offs.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

When it comes to folding we're right up there with the best. To be honest, I thought we were going lose this from the off, with Reading going on to gain promotion.

But there's still 45 mins for Cardiff to prove me wrong.

Please.


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2011)

I saw it coming too. Thats why I'm watching it at home (from behind the sofa DR Who style).

At least we can concentrate on the Championship now...

We've choked again (DJ can't finish a season) but its is still possible to turn this around. Pleeeease.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2011)

Seems like a fair few empty seats in the home sections, did it not sell out ?


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Seems like a fair few empty seats in the home sections, did it not sell out ?


 
Nope.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Seems like a fair few empty seats in the home sections, did it not sell out ?


Highly unlikely, I would have thought. We've had incredible crowds all season (average 23,190).

*Edit: maybe some of the City fans knew what was coming!


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Highly unlikely, I would have thought. We've had incredible crowds all season (average 23,190).
> 
> *Edit: maybe some of the City fans knew what was coming!


 
That's why I thought it was strange and that maybe some fans had been delayed etc, but they were still empty at the end of the 1st half ?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

0 -   


What a whupping. We've gone beyond miracles now.


----------



## xes (May 17, 2011)

bad luck Cardiff. They never really looked like they were going to go for it.


----------



## badlands (May 17, 2011)

Been a massive supporter of DJ,

but,

it's bye bye time


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2011)

As a Cardiff-dwelling, interested onlooker (who doesn't know that much about football), what is the matter with this team? I've even spent (a) summer afternoon in the Oval Basin watching them fold in the play-off final a couple of years ago. What will it take - a change of manager?


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2011)

that was only last year mun!


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2011)

Shame, looking forward to a Cardiff-Swansea final


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2011)

Big screen in Oval Basin? Seems like a good couple of years since that happened... maybe I'm losing it. Or maybe I shouldn't make loose talk about losing anything on this thread...


----------



## g force (May 17, 2011)

DJ is a good manager but he always seems to fuck up at the critical time. He did time and again at Wolves. That said, if you keep this side I can see a push for automatic next year under a different leadership


----------



## imposs1904 (May 17, 2011)

Gutted. Would have loved a Swansea/Cardiff final.

If only Bellamy had been fit  . . .


----------



## poisondwarf (May 17, 2011)

Fucking shit. I've had enough and am renouncing my fanship of Cardiff. Although that may change after I've calmed down.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> Fucking shit. I've had enough and am renouncing my fanship of Cardiff. Although that may chang after I've calmed down.


 
haha  you fair-weather fan


----------



## Bomber (May 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Hey, troll boy. The door's that way --->


 troll = fact it appears ! Ho-hum! You'd have struggled in the top flight anyway but I was looking forward to a Welsh derby at Wembley !


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2011)

Im sure as fellow Welshmen,you'll be backing the Swans all the way to the Premiership


----------



## 1927 (May 17, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Im sure as fellow Welshmen,you'll be backing the Swans all the way to the Premiership


 
I will be. Rather the Jacks than Reading. Atleast one Welsh club will be in the EPL.

Bellamy foresaw it the day he signbed, just dig up the press conference and he says that if we cant go up he would love tom see the Jacks there!


----------



## spacemonkey (May 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> I will be. Rather the Jacks than Reading. Atleast one Welsh club will be in the EPL.


 
but, but....._Alan Tate! _ 

Gutted after today. I'll be there again next season. I love the championship.


----------



## badlands (May 17, 2011)

fuck the swans

fuck the welsh shit

I'm KKKKKKAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

me


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

Still, we've got West ham next year!


----------



## badlands (May 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Still, we've got West ham next year!



who's managing Ed?


----------



## badlands (May 17, 2011)

fucking shocking.

2, 3-0 defeats on the bounce.

Start the debate you numbnuts


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

badlands said:


> who's managing Ed?


I'm probably out on my own here, but I'd stick with DJ. Isn't he one of - if not _the_ - best manager of all time when it comes to performances? 

And, more importantly, who are we going to get it if he goes? I don't see a long queue of top  flight managers desperate to come to Cardiff.


----------



## pauld (May 17, 2011)

badlands said:


> fucking shocking.
> 
> 2, 3-0 defeats on the bounce.
> 
> Start the debate you numbnuts


 

Ok - we pissed all over them for the first 25 minutes, Reading scored a freak goal which was presented to them by our embarrassment of a goalkeeper, and then we gifted them the game courtesy of a stupid Keinan foul in the penalty area. Game over.

We huffed and puffed but did the players really give their all? Didn't look like it to me.

Fans (apart from the wankers who left after the second goal) were awesome.

Our heroes were Whittingham, McNaughton and Blake - rest were shite.

I Like Dave Jones in a weird kind of way, but if he don't fall on his sword after YET ANOTHER CAPITULATION then the Malaysians should relieve him of his duties post-haste.

Players to retain next year:

Quinn, Keinan, Hudson, McNaughton, Blake
Whittingham, McPhail

Seriously, the rest, and I mean all of them, can go - may not be realistic, but I've had enough.

The piss-taking pissheads have so damaged this football club that I love so much, and Dave Jones should hang his head in shame for allowing it to happen.

And please, fellow Welsh football fans who support CCFC, do not tell me that a win for the Jacks will be good for Welsh football.

Reading in the final please - couldn't face the alternative.

and, oh yeah, CB39 for Player/Manager


----------



## pauld (May 17, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm probably out on my own here, but I'd stick with DJ. Isn't he one of - if not _the_ - best manager of all time when it comes to performances?
> 
> And, more importantly, who are we going to get it if he goes? I don't see a long queue of top  flight managers desperate to come to Cardiff.



NO NO NO NO NO

we have gone backwards - DJ can neither motivate nor tactically change games which are going against him - there are a plethora of mangers out there who could do a better job.

There is no way in the world that DJ will be managing the club next season - he's had his chance - it's time to go.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

pauld said:


> NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> we have gone backwards - DJ can neither motivate nor tactically change games which are going against him - there are a plethora of mangers out there who could do a better job.
> 
> There is no way in the world that DJ will be managing the club next season - he's had his chance - it's time to go.


Out of curiosity, has there been another manager with a better record at Cardiff?


----------



## bingiman (May 17, 2011)

editor said:


> 0 -
> 
> 
> What a whupping. We've gone beyond miracles now.


 
Oh well.  Swansea will go up and come down and Cardiff will be Champions next year.


----------



## pauld (May 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Out of curiosity, has there been another manager with a better record at Cardiff?



The guvnor Dave Jones has been presented with everything he has requested at this club - the stadium,  the facilities, the players - and still he has managed to fail.

Compare and contrast with Lambert, Warnock, Rogers, McDermott. Time for a change.

Decision's out of our hands anyway - I will be staggered if DJ is in charge next year.

When your own fans are singing "Sacked in the morning, you're getting sacked in the morning" then the clock is ticking...


----------



## editor (May 18, 2011)

pauld said:


> The guvnor Dave Jones has been presented with everything he has requested at this club - the stadium,  the facilities, the players - and still he has managed to fail.
> 
> Compare and contrast with Lambert, Warnock, Rogers, McDermott. Time for a change.
> 
> ...


Fans often aren't the wisest council when it comes to appointing managers as they often tend to have very short memories and ludicrously overinflated expectations.


----------



## pauld (May 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Fans often aren't the wisest council when it comes to appointing managers as they often tend to have very short memories and ludicrously overinflated expectations.


 
DJ does not deserve another year - he has had his chance - game over....

With the players at our disposal this year automatic promotion was a realistic expectation - play-off final was a minimum, ergo, farewell DJ


----------



## editor (May 18, 2011)

pauld said:


> DJ does not deserve another year - he has had his chance - game over....
> 
> With the players at our disposal this year automatic promotion was a realistic expectation - play-off final was a minimum, ergo, farewell DJ


I'll look forward to seeing this promotion-_guaranteeing_ new manager's arrival then.


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2011)

Still,could be worse,if you lost to Swansea in the final you'd prob never be allowed to forget it.


----------



## Bomber (May 18, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Still,could be worse,if you lost to Swansea in the final you'd prob never be allowed to forget it.


 
Good point , well made !  What do you think Editor ?


----------



## Bomber (May 18, 2011)

editor said:


> I'll look forward to seeing this promotion-_guaranteeing_ new manager's arrival then.


 
Avram Grants free ?


----------



## spacemonkey (May 18, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Still,could be worse,if you lost to Swansea in the final you'd prob never be allowed to forget it.


 
I don't think you need the word _prob_ in there.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 18, 2011)

Cardiff would be absolutely mad to get rid of Dave Jones straight away imo. As long as he wants the job, he should be given until at least January. I'm sure he'll come back more determined than ever to get promotion.

Yes, he may have lost the fans recently after some disappointing results, but they will soon forget that if Cardiff start next season well.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 18, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Cardiff would be absolutely mad to get rid of Dave Jones straight away imo. As long as he wants the job, he should be given until at least January. I'm sure he'll come back more determined than ever to get promotion.
> 
> Yes, he may have lost the fans recently after some disappointing results, but they will soon forget that if Cardiff start next season well.


 
We always start seasons well! It's the last month that's our problem.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (May 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Sobs


 
Serious question, to Ed and the other Cardiff fans on here. 

Are you going to cheer for your rivals Swansea in the final, because they are a Welsh team with a shot at the big time? Or is that unthinkable?


----------



## editor (May 18, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Good point , well made !  What do you think Editor ?


What do I think of what?


----------



## spacemonkey (May 18, 2011)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> Serious question, to Ed and the other Cardiff fans on here.
> 
> Are you going to cheer for your rivals Swansea in the final, because they are a Welsh team with a shot at the big time? Or is that unthinkable?


 
I won't be cheering them, I will be cheering Reading. 

I don't want Swansea to be the first Welsh club in the Premiership, I want it to be us.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 18, 2011)

Grange End chanting 'you're getting sacked in the morning'. Bit unnecessary. Lets get some perspective, we were only 2-3 bad results away from automatic promotion.

I can't imagine many of them were around in the days of division 3.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 18, 2011)

I will be cheering for Swansea. I have no emotional connection to Reading. I also agree with pauld as they were not unrealistic expectations...maybe in the past but not now. I agree that DJ has taken us a long way but something needs to change.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Grange End chanting 'you're getting sacked in the morning'. Bit unnecessary. Lets get some perspective, we were only 2-3 bad results away from automatic promotion.
> 
> I can't imagine many of them were around in the days of division 3.


Well, _exactly_.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 18, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> I also agree with pauld as they were not unrealistic expectations...maybe in the past *but not now.*



Why _not now_? What's really changed?

Just look at Sheffield Utd and Preseton this season. They've been up pushing for promotion for years, then suddenly relegated. I can't even remember the last time we faced a relegation battle.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 18, 2011)

Well, the new stadium, money injection, training facilities and of course our players. That's what's changed but I do appreciate that DJ does good with the money he has etc but I'm just fucked off that they seem to choke at the end of the season. Grr.


----------



## 1927 (May 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Still, we've got West ham next year!



My two clubs facing each other,I think I know wh will be leading out the teams that day already!



editor said:


> I'm probably out on my own here, but I'd stick with DJ. Isn't he one of - if not _the_ - best manager of all time when it comes to performances?
> 
> And, more importantly, who are we going to get it if he goes? I don't see a long queue of top  flight managers desperate to come to Cardiff.


 
I would too.


pauld said:


> and, oh yeah, CB39 for Player/Manager


 
That's not bad call at all actually. He would certainly motivate.


spacemonkey said:


> We always start seasons well! It's the last month that's our problem.


 
Just let DJ manage from August, relieve him of dutie in November after his annula October MoM award and then send him on his summer hols in March. Job done, automatic promotion beckons. I would seriously keep him in a director of fottball role and let him do what he does best, transfer dealings.


----------



## badlands (May 18, 2011)

DJ might be off to West Ham. Sold his house already. Mate of Dai Sullivan as well.

I throw a name in the ring if DJ does go

Alan Curbishley


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

funnily enough I heard that Jones would be West Ham manager if he failed to get you up.  Then again, I also heard that last year before they appointed Grant.

And I have also heard that Curbishley and Hughton are both the "front runners".

Confusing innit?


----------



## 1927 (May 18, 2011)

badlands said:


> DJ might be off to West Ham. Sold his house already. Mate of Dai Sullivan as well.
> 
> I throw a name in the ring if DJ does go
> 
> Alan Curbishley


 
Na fuck of, we want a young hungry manager.

Bellamy is being talked up on city boards, wouldnt be surprised if it happened. Maybe with a director of football.


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

1927 said:


> Na fuck of, we want a young hungry manager.
> 
> Bellamy is being talked up on city boards, wouldnt be surprised if it happened. Maybe with a director of football.





That would be awesome.


----------



## 1927 (May 18, 2011)

mattie said:


> That would be awesome.


 
i dont know if you are serious of taking the piss!


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

mattie said:


> That would be awesome.



Imagine a Bellamy Di Canio dream team.....

Fucking hell.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2011)

Unlike DJ, you could never question Bellamy's commitment or passion, although that doesn't always convert to a successful managerial role.


----------



## 1927 (May 18, 2011)

badlands said:


> DJ might be off to West Ham. Sold his house already. Mate of Dai Sullivan as well.
> 
> I throw a name in the ring if DJ does go
> 
> Alan Curbishley



If I had been cleared of sex abuse charges I'd be steering clear of having mates like Dai Sullivan!!


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Unlike DJ, you could never question Bellamy's commitment or passion, although that doesn't always convert to a successful managerial role.


----------



## 1927 (May 18, 2011)

tommers said:


> Imagine a Bellamy Di Canio dream team.....
> 
> Fucking hell.


 
I was talking about Bellers for Cardiff, but I'd certainly take a Bellers Di Canio partnership at either club, as I have a foot in each camp!!

You'd be scared shitless of having a bad game with those two waiting in the dressing room.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2011)

1927 said:


> I was talking about Bellers for Cardiff, but I'd certainly take a Bellers Di Canio partnership at either club, as I have a foot in each camp!!
> 
> You'd be scared shitless of having a bad game with those two waiting in the dressing room.



You'd be scared shitless of turning up for training.


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

1927 said:


> i dont know if you are serious of taking the piss!


 
I could see it going one of two ways, but it'd be fun to watch, regardless.


----------



## StanSmith (May 18, 2011)

tommers said:


> You'd be scared shitless of turning up for training.



I would be more scared of Bellemys golf club rather than Bellamy himself


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2011)

Di Canio is a racist cunt no?


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> Di Canio is a racist cunt no?


 
Fascist more than racist.

but probably a bit racist too.

He's a bit of a wrong'un, to be frank.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 18, 2011)

If Hudson and Bellers had been fit we would be at least in the final. Frankly I would play those 2, Super Kev, Whitts and that's it. Come on then Reading, we've got 4, what have you got? Just play 4 against 11, at least those 4 are prepared to work for it 

Fucking supine shambles we were last night, bit of a quiet journey back. 

That piss-up that Friday night tells you it all, that they thought it was OK to do that, and that they knew DJ would say or do (effectvely) nothing about it, bunch of cunts. Was Jay really one of them (I mean Bothroyd, not JLS). Was he really? Well fuck off to Sunderland/Fulham/Celtic/anywhere then 

Ha I'm not taking it very well here, lads


----------



## editor (May 19, 2011)

Bothryd has given his full support to Jones:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13441875.stm

That said he might be buggering off soon.


----------



## 1927 (May 19, 2011)

Big rumours that the Malaysians have already offered Bellers a player/coach role, with a manager coming in to work along side. names being mentioned Di Matteo, but the one I'd love to see is Zola!!!!


----------



## 1927 (May 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Bothryd has given his full support to Jones:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13441875.stm
> 
> That said he might be buggering off soon.


 
Canny move by Bothroyd imho. He knows Jones is going, he pledges full support and can then use the fact that he is going as a reason for leaving. Cynical? Moi?


----------



## 1927 (May 19, 2011)

You gotta love some of the posts on the city message boards. There are people posting that Dave Jones left a legacy of under achievement!!! Only of you started watching the year we reached the FA Cup final. Under Jones we have had our most sustained period of top of the table football since the late 60s early 70s, and an FA Cup final appearance, have appeared at the new Wembley 3 times-3 time more than Liverpool!!!.  I am sure that there are plenty on here who never thought thye wouold see 5 years like tha lst 5, when thye were standing in the rain at Port Vale on a wet wednesday night drinking their Bovril, and I am sure I have done that within the last 7 or 8 years, so thanks DJ, time to go or move upstairs, but thanks for some bloody great years!


----------



## editor (May 19, 2011)

1927 said:


> You gotta love some of the posts on the city message boards. There are people posting that Dave Jones left a legacy of under achievement!!!


Lol.  Ten years ago, if someone had said to me that we'd be in the FA Cup Final, visit Wembley three times, and regularly be hammering on the door of the Premiership while playing in front of an average 23,000 crowd I'd assume they were on crack.

These truly have been our glory years compared to the last 50.


----------



## Bomber (May 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Lol.  Ten years ago, if someone had said to me that we'd be in the FA Cup Final, visit Wembley three times, and regularly be hammering on the door of the Premiership while playing in front of an average 23,000 crowd I'd assume they were on crack.
> 
> These truly have been our glory years compared to the last 50.



 All good things come to an end !


----------



## phildwyer (May 19, 2011)

editor said:


> These truly have been our glory years compared to the last 50.



The point is though, that a city the size of Cardiff should really have a Premiership club.  Anything less than that is under-achieving in the sense that it doesn't realize our potential.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 19, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> The point is though, *that a city the size of Cardiff should really have a Premiership club*.  Anything less than that is under-achieving in the sense that it doesn't realize our potential.


 
Should it?

Leeds haven't, Sheffield haven't, Bristol haven't, Leicester haven't. All those cities are bigger than Cardiff.

Just below us (in population size) you have Hull, Coventry, Bradford, no premiership there either.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> The point is though, that a city the size of Cardiff should really have a Premiership club.  Anything less than that is under-achieving in the sense that it doesn't realize our potential.


Tell that to Bristol (8th biggest city in England & Wales). Leeds (6th). Or Leicester (10th).  Our 'potential' isn't helped much by the popularity of rugby in the city too, although things are unquestionably vastly improving - but these things take time.

Our crowd has gone up - what - 300% - in the last 10 years and we had the second biggest crowds in the Championship this year.


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2011)

clearly bristol deserve a prem club as well 

(as long as it's not the scumbags from south of the river)


----------



## spacemonkey (May 19, 2011)

1927 said:


> when thye were standing in the rain at Port Vale on a wet wednesday night drinking their Bovril, and I am sure I have done that within the last 7 or 8 years, so thanks DJ, time to go or move upstairs, but thanks for some bloody great years!



You were there too?  2002 I think? Half the stands were closed. Peter Thorne scored in the 90th. I remember that game cos some wanker Policeman pushed me and I dropped my chips. I went to bed hungry.


----------



## phildwyer (May 19, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Should it?
> 
> Leeds haven't, Sheffield haven't, Bristol haven't, Leicester haven't. All those cities are bigger than Cardiff.
> 
> Just below us (in population size) you have Hull, Coventry, Bradford, no premiership there either.


 
All those bar Bristol and Bradford have a top-flight football tradition though.  Cardiff is an anomaly in not having one, especially considering our support base includes the Valleys, Port Talbort, Newport etc.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> All those bar Bristol and Bradford have a top-flight football tradition though.  Cardiff is an anomaly in not having one, especially considering our support base includes the Valleys, Port Talbort, Newport etc.


Traditionally strong rugby strongholds.


----------



## Streathamite (May 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm probably out on my own here, but I'd stick with DJ. Isn't he one of - if not _the_ - best manager of all time when it comes to performances?
> 
> And, more importantly, who are we going to get it if he goes? I don't see a long queue of top  flight managers desperate to come to Cardiff.


dunno 'bout 'best manager etc' but agree with the rest.
Your *only* major problem appears to be the Championship equivalent of Arsenal's: You run out of Puff in the home strait. That is a solveable problem, and Jones is prolly the best available man to solve it.
I simply don't believe that a team who looked so good, so capable for 2/3rds of the season are suddenly donkeys.


----------



## Streathamite (May 19, 2011)

Come to think of it, cov owe their top-flight tradition to Jimmy Hill, and simply clung on through countless relegation battles thereafter, Leicester were always peripheral, Sheffield Utd didn't get to play with the big boys till 1971 for the first time, Leeds were nowhere, pre-revie...and where are Wednesday now?
e2a: and Hull have spent the grand total of ONE season in the EPL!


----------



## poisondwarf (May 19, 2011)

I agree with all this business about DJ doing a good job, I really do but how many seasons are we going to keep saying it after being at the top and then fucking up at the end?

I wanna be a small fish in a big pond for a while...even tho I love the championship, I wanna watch MoTD with Cardiff playing. I'm whining like a child now so will stop!


----------



## pauld (May 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Tell that to Bristol (8th biggest city in England & Wales). Leeds (6th). Or Leicester (10th).  Our 'potential' isn't helped much by the popularity of rugby in the city too, although things are unquestionably vastly improving - but these things take time.
> 
> Our crowd has gone up - what - 300% - in the last 10 years and we had the second biggest crowds in the Championship this year.


 
Cardiff's average attendances this season 6th behind Leeds, Derby, Norwich, Leicester, Notts Forest. Interestingly QPR and Swansea clock in at 14th and 15th respectively.

http://www.emfootball.co.uk/attend.html

The size of the city is something of a side-issue here.

What is irking the VAST majority of the Cardiff fans still seeking counselling after Tuesday's horror-show is the groundhog day nature of THREE consecutive end-of-season collapses.

Missed the Play-Offs by 1 goal in 08/09 after a miserable final four games during which we collected 1 point and conceded 12 (6-0 at Preston!).

Lost out to Blackpool in the Final in 09/10.

Collapsed at home and trounced 3-0 in the Play-Off Semi Final 2nd leg in 10/11 after having pissed away automatic promotion (with arguably the best set of players in the Championship).

Won't dwell on the disappointment of the FA Cup Final defeat as it was a joy to even get there, but had Jones not been such a stubborn, tactically intransigent conservative curmudgeon and denied the great Aaron Ramsey a starting place then we could all have been celebrating a historic victory in 2008.

In 2006/7 we led the table more than any other team that season, but again blew up in the last quarter - gaining 1 point from 24 and finishing 13th.

We're an established Championship side now and I have loved the past 8 seasons. We're grateful for what Dave Jones has done and I can recognise that the stability of having the longest serving manager in the Championship, and the 6th longest serving manager in the league(s) is a good thing (http://www.leaguemanagers.com/managers/longest-current.html), BUT after so many craven capitulations, even the staunchest DJ supporter must now be thinking it is time for a change.

It's just got too cosy, stale and predictable, and the experience of the last three seasons tells you this man will never take us to the Premiership. We don't belong there, but we're in danger of throwing away a historic opportunity if we don't act to replace a man who has been instrumental in getting us this far, but seems incapable of inspiring, guiding and motivating his teams to take that extra step. Six seasons is long enough...


----------



## editor (May 19, 2011)

pauld said:


> Cardiff's average attendances this season 6th behind Leeds, Derby, Norwich, Leicester, Notts Forest. Interestingly QPR and Swansea clock in at 14th and 15th respectively.
> 
> http://www.emfootball.co.uk/attend.html


Second according to this site! 
http://stats.football365.com/dom/ENG/D1/attend.html

As for your listings of woe, it's not hard to compile far, far worse capitulations from the pre Jones era. Can anything match the selling off of Nathan Blake before our 5th Round FA Cup tie? Or a 2-7 home defeat to Cambridge?!


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Second according to this site!
> http://stats.football365.com/dom/ENG/D1/attend.html


 
that site's got you in 6th too


----------



## editor (May 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> that site's got you in 6th too


Ah, I was only looking at the top listing. Which is confusing.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 20, 2011)

pauld said:


> Cardiff's average attendances this season 6th behind Leeds, Derby, Norwich, Leicester, Notts Forest. Interestingly QPR and Swansea clock in at 14th and 15th respectively.
> 
> http://www.emfootball.co.uk/attend.html
> 
> ...




Well said. I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 20, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> Well said. I wholeheartedly agree.


 
Seconded. Jones is getting a lot of malevolence directed towards him at the mo, if he stays on next season that wont go away. Just have to say ta for the good memories (of which there are many), and get a fresh face in. Di Matteo for me.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see who this promotion-guaranteeing replacement is going to be!


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2011)

Remember that established mid table Premiership team, the one that was never going to win it, but was never going to be relegated either. The one that sacked their manager, one of if not the longest serving in the league, because they wanted more. I wonder where they are now, and I wonder whether Alan Curbishlye fabcies the Cardiff job?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 20, 2011)

1927 said:


> Remember that established mid table Premiership team, the one that was never going to win it, but was never going to be relegated either. The one that sacked their manager, one of if not the longest serving in the league, because they wanted more. I wonder where they are now, and I wonder whether Alan Curbishlye fabcies the Cardiff job?


 
Charlton were overachieving, we have underachieved this season, big time. In August Jones said he had a team capable of automatic promotion. The team was then further strengthened in January. And it finished fourth, nobody ever had much hope of us going up after that. He has to go.


----------



## Gromit (May 20, 2011)

Media interviews from Dave in the last two months seemed to show to ne that any romance Dave had for the club has been waning fast. Despite support from many if the silent majority of fans. 

As the spark starts to fade I think his performance will dwindle too. He won't promote us next season. If the owners are ambitious its time for a change. If they want us to do well with little resources then keep him as he is good with that.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Charlton were overachieving, we have underachieved this season, big time. In August Jones said he had a team capable of automatic promotion. The team was then further strengthened in January. And it finished fourth, nobody ever had much hope of us going up after that. He has to go.


To be replaced but who, exactly?


----------



## badlands (May 20, 2011)

editor said:


> To be replaced but who, exactly?



who knows? the appointment will show the boards ambition.

The team has imploded in the latter stages 2 out of the last 3 seasons. And against Blackpool we clearly had no plan b when bothroyd came off.

DJ has to take most of the blame for this. Yes, expectations are far higher now than when he arrived. I thank him for that. I thank him for us playing fantastic football at times.

But in the last few weeks he has seemed like a man out of love with the club. He gave it his all, but ultimately came up short.

We need new ideas, a new voice, new hope.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 20, 2011)

editor said:


> To be replaced but who, exactly?


 
As I wrote earlier, Di Matteo. Frankly, everyone is sick of the sight of Jones. You were rightly celebrating our attendances earlier, if Jones stays a lot of people will do what they did when we played Reading and stay at home and not bother.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 20, 2011)

badlands said:


> But in the last few weeks he has seemed like a man out of love with the club.


 
His war of words with the local media, and disdain for the fans really isn't helping here.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> As I wrote earlier, Di Matteo. Frankly, everyone is sick of the sight of Jones. You were rightly celebrating our attendances earlier, if Jones stays a lot of people will do what they did when we played Reading and stay at home and not bother.


And that will guarantee promotion next year, yes?


----------



## poisondwarf (May 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Can't wait to see who this promotion-guaranteeing replacement is going to be!




My lodger has suggested Chris Hughton.


----------



## pauld (May 20, 2011)

editor said:


> And that will guarantee promotion next year, yes?


 
Of course not. I'd personally be happy with 1/2/3 seasons of rebuilding/ consolidation before launching another challenge.

As for who does it, don't ask me - I was in the Steve Coppell camp after the Blackpool debacle! 

Have to say though, that a Di Matteo / Eddie Newton partnership would really get the fans up for next year (provided Eddie May is not available).

The only thing guaranteed if we persist with Jones is that we will never get promotion.

Just how long would you give him? Another season? Another 2? Another 5?

At some stage his achievements have to be measured against the job specification. Ultimately, this means promotion.

He's been given everything he has asked for, and has failed. Time to go.

As mentioned above, his increasingly fractious relationship with the press, and his unpopularity with the fans do not bode well for the season ahead if he stays.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 20, 2011)

Agree with everything there pauld. Promotion wouldn't be guaranteed with anyone at the helm, but Jones surely isn't up to the job. Yes he's got us to Wembley 3 times, yes he's done good for what he's had to work and put up with, but we need somebody different.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Agree with everything there pauld. Promotion wouldn't be guaranteed with anyone at the helm, but Jones surely isn't up to the job. Yes he's got us to Wembley 3 times, yes he's done good for what he's had to work and put up with, but we need somebody different.


Hang on - he's got us to an absolute whisker of promotion twice now. If the next manager can't even match that what are we achieving here?

As for "rebuilding", I've already sat through decades of that, and I can't say I fancy more of the same seeing as ity inevitably involves disappointment and rapidly departing managers.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2011)

pauld said:


> The only thing guaranteed if we persist with Jones is that we will never get promotion.


That's a really weird thing to say seeing as we came as close as you could possibly get by reaching the play off final, and if Norwich and Reading hadn't come on like a ruddy sex machine on fire this season, we could have been promoted this year.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Hang on - he's got us to an absolute whisker of promotion twice now. If the next manager can't even match that what are we achieving here?


 
We were never within a whisker of going up this year ed. Loads of people didn't bother with the home leg as they'd knew what'd happen, failure. The next manager may very well do shit but we need to take that risk. The championship was pretty weak this season, plus the team was strengthened beyond what anyone could've dreamed of, I remember 1927 saying that Bellamy was coming and thinking he was mental! Yet Jones still failed. I know the fans aren't always on the ball but he needs to go. Why would any player sign for us this summer if they thought that the manager wont last till December? 

And with the squad we had we really shouldn't be pointing to other teams run of form to deny us promotion, it should have been in the bag way before then.


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Agree with everything there pauld. Promotion wouldn't be guaranteed with anyone at the helm, but Jones surely isn't up to the job. Yes he's got us to Wembley 3 times, yes he's done good for what he's had to work and put up with, but we need somebody different.


 
Not being funny here, but you are Cardiff.  An FA Cup final defeat, and end-of-season chokes / unlucky defeats in playoff finals that deny you promotion to the top flight, cannot possibly be major problems in any real sense of the word  - given the clubs recent history.  Jones is your best manager in absolutely ages and you would be mugs to get rid of him.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 21, 2011)

agricola said:


> Not being funny here, but you are Cardiff.  An FA Cup final defeat, and end-of-season chokes / unlucky defeats in playoff finals that deny you promotion to the top flight, cannot possibly be major problems in any real sense of the word  - given the clubs recent history.  Jones is your best manager in absolutely ages and you would be mugs to get rid of him.


 
Of course they're major problems. Cardiff must've had one of, if not the highest wage bill this season, and for that we finish fourth, we've underachieved big time. Thanks to Jones we've come from a top half team to a top 6 team, which is brilliant but we can't just give him another season for what he's achieved in the past. Drawing on our past, we have never been as close to Div 1 since the early 70's, we need to take this opportunity now. Jones may get us top 6 next season but he wont get us up. 

What we're forgetting here is that the fans, right or wrong, want him out. I know its for the best that the decision isn't in our hands, but if we start next season with Jones in charge the fans wont give him a chance. You can't mount a promotion challenge with the fans giving the manager jip every chance they'd get, he'd be out by christmas if that happens.


----------



## pauld (May 21, 2011)

editor said:


> That's a really weird thing to say seeing as we came as close as you could possibly get by reaching the play off final, and if Norwich and Reading hadn't come on like a ruddy sex machine on fire this season, we could have been promoted this year.



Could have, and of course should have, but collapsed again in totally predictable circumstances. 

Can't believe that anyone who witnessed up close and personal that team of hollow men trudging off the pitch on Tuesday could be questioning the need to turf DJ out.

The man has proven himself incapable of motivating the team in the most critical challenges. 

Add to that the public rubbishing of one our brightest young talents, the failure to blood young players, his stubborn refusal to drop favourites after consistently bad performances, the failure to adapt and change games through tactical reshuffles or substitutions, the blinkered inability to ever take the responsibility for anything which goes wrong (and I mean EVER),the war with the local media, the constant mithering about fans' expectations in "this part of the world", and you have to wonder where he can go from here.

And I haven't even mentioned the waste-of-space pie-gorging players who flaunted their boozy indiscipline on the eve of one of the biggest games of the season. Where's the respect for the manager?

Can you imagine what Warnock or Lambert would have done with our team - we would have pissed the league.

You didn't say how many more seasons you'd give him btw...


----------



## badlands (May 21, 2011)

oh my god


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 21, 2011)

badlands said:


> oh my god


 
He can fuck right off. How has he got the brass to talk of, 'our club', the scheming twat. There's no way any manager would like to work with him, he doesn't know shit. I'd rather we go into admin than let him anywhere near our club, we were lucky to get rid last time, can't let it happpen again.


----------



## pauld (May 21, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> He can fuck right off. How has he got the brass to talk of, 'our club', the scheming twat. There's no way any manager would like to work with him, he doesn't know shit. I'd rather we go into admin than let him anywhere near our club, we were lucky to get rid last time, can't let it happpen again.


 
If there is any truth in this (rather than shit-stirring from the sidelines) then it's time the Trust started mobilising - got to keep this blood-sucking parasite away from the club...


----------



## editor (May 21, 2011)

Maybe this is where the fault really lies:


> Ex-Wales manager Terry Yorath says that Dave Jones should remain Cardiff boss.
> 
> There have been calls for Jones to be replaced after Cardiff failed to gain promotion to the Premier League.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1927 (May 21, 2011)

pauld said:


> If there is any truth in this (rather than shit-stirring from the sidelines) then it's time the Trust started mobilising - got to keep this blood-sucking parasite away from the club...


 
Annis will be fire bombing ya house if you come out with anymore talk like that, which is why the trust wont do a thing, cos Annis' cronies are involved!


----------



## trampie (May 21, 2011)

If Swansea get promotion to the Premier league, then Cardiff's crowds and support in the next ten years or so could be impacted, floating footie fans in South Wales will obviously watch the Swans if they are in the Premier league as opposed to the Bluebirds, if the Swans survive in the Premier league for 3 or 4 years and Cardiff stay in the championship but are not in the promotion hunt due to rebuilding {new manager, new players, who knows}, then this is going to impact on both clubs crowds, with fathers taking young children to the Liberty to watch Man U, Arsenal or Liverpool etc, those children in some cases will get the bug and their affinity will be to the Swans and not the Bluebirds as they grow up.
The impact on Cardiff staying in the Championship and the Swans getting to the promised land could be bad for Cardiff in the long run {next decade}, this is dependant on the Swans going up and staying up for 3 years {I would stay} and the Bluebirds staying in the championship without really competing.

Rugby in South Wales might also suffer as some sports fans may choose to spend their disposable income on Premier league footie and not rugby.


----------



## badlands (May 21, 2011)

trampie said:


> If Swansea get promotion to the Premier league, then Cardiff's crowds and support in the next ten years or so could be impacted, floating footie fans in South Wales will obviously watch the Swans if they are in the Premier league as opposed to the Bluebirds, if the Swans survive in the Premier league for 3 or 4 years and Cardiff stay in the championship but are not in the promotion hunt due to rebuilding {new manager, new players, who knows}, then this is going to impact on both clubs crowds, with fathers taking young children to the Liberty to watch Man U, Arsenal or Liverpool etc, those children in some cases will get the bug and their affinity will be to the Swans and not the Bluebirds as they grow up.
> The impact on Cardiff staying in the Championship and the Swans getting to the promised land could be bad for Cardiff in the long run {next decade}, this is dependant on the Swans going up and staying up for 3 years {I would stay} and the Bluebirds staying in the championship without really competing.
> 
> Rugby in South Wales might also suffer as some sports fans may choose to spend their disposable income on Premier league footie and not rugby.



The Liberty's capacity is only 20,000. 

Swans in the prem is hardly going to impact anything is it.


----------



## trampie (May 21, 2011)

Swans are capable of expanding their stadium, it was build with expansion in mind apparently.


----------



## trampie (May 21, 2011)

Swansea being the Premier team in Wales {Premier team in Wales,get it} then its not going to do Cardiff any good, there could be a lot of youngsters getting Swansea tops for Christmas in the next few years if things pan out.


----------



## pauld (May 21, 2011)

trampie said:


> If Swansea get promotion to the Premier league, then Cardiff's crowds and support in the next ten years or so could be impacted, floating footie fans in South Wales will obviously watch the Swans if they are in the Premier league as opposed to the Bluebirds, if the Swans survive in the Premier league for 3 or 4 years and Cardiff stay in the championship but are not in the promotion hunt due to rebuilding {new manager, new players, who knows}, then this is going to impact on both clubs crowds, with fathers taking young children to the Liberty to watch Man U, Arsenal or Liverpool etc, those children in some cases will get the bug and their affinity will be to the Swans and not the Bluebirds as they grow up.
> The impact on Cardiff staying in the Championship and the Swans getting to the promised land could be bad for Cardiff in the long run {next decade}, this is dependant on the Swans going up and staying up for 3 years {I would stay} and the Bluebirds staying in the championship without really competing.
> 
> Rugby in South Wales might also suffer as some sports fans may choose to spend their disposable income on Premier league footie.



Realise this is a monstrous fishing expedition, but have to bite...

That notion is quite funny really. Good to see you're planning your long-term future in the Premiership before you've even sold out your allocation (if that ever happens). 

We don't really have floating footie fans - we have Cardiff City fans, who would rather watch their team play in the Poundstretcher Sunday League than watch the Jacks play anyone!

The scenes outside the Liberty today suggest that it's the Swansea fans who are the floating glory hunters:

Average crowds this season:
Cardiff City: 23,193
Swansea City: 15,507

Come back and have a pop when you've sold out your stadium.

And keep singing the rugby songs - looks great on the telly 

Ps You've not been promoted yet, which Reading may have something to say about.

See you next season


----------



## badlands (May 21, 2011)

trampie said:


> there could be a lot of youngsters getting Swansea tops for Christmas in the next few years if things pan out.




is there going to be a bog roll shortage then?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2011)

trampie said:


> Swans are capable of expanding their stadium, it was build with expansion in mind apparently.


Not much point expanding your ground if your current small stadium doesn't  even sell out.


----------



## pauld (May 22, 2011)

More DJ-damaging soundbites in the local rag from Gabor Gyepes:

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...-t-play-for-dave-jones-again-91466-28738606/?

Gabor would have been well-advised to keep his comments to himself until the manager's position had been resolved, but as with the shocking treatment of Adam Matthews, this underlines Jones' problems with man-management - publically slaughtering certain individuals whilst the favourite untouchables coast through weeks of clangers, bad form and under-achievement without being dropped seems to be the way he does things...


----------



## pauld (May 22, 2011)

trampie said:


> Swansea being the Premier team in Wales {Premier team in Wales,get it} then its not going to do Cardiff any good, there could be a lot of youngsters getting Swansea tops for Christmas in the next few years if things pan out.



Here's something to prepare you for Wembley:

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/swansea.mp3


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 23, 2011)

Jay Bothroyd and Chris Burke are off then. 

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2365162,00.html


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Jay Bothroyd and Chris Burke are off then.
> 
> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2365162,00.html


Lots of changes:



> Contracts have not been offered to Jay Bothroyd and Chris Burke following an inability for all parties to agree suitable new terms during the 2010/11 season.
> 
> Adam Matthews leaves the club having agreed terms with Celtic during the 2010/11 season. Gavin Rae and Martin John have been released and are free to secure new contracts elsewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## badlands (May 23, 2011)

the application form for DJ's job has been leaked


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 23, 2011)

Could Man City let us have him back again or does this mean he is gone?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 23, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Could Man City let us have him back again or does this mean he is gone?


 
I can't see it happening, unless he buys himself out of his contract and accepts a far lower wage.


----------



## badlands (May 23, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Could Man City let us have him back again or does this mean he is gone?



He has one year left on his contract I think. I'm guessing Man City don't give a shit about a transfer fee.

They wouldn't want him to play in the premier either for them or any other premiership team. So hopefully we'll do another deal. He said he wants to stay.


----------



## agricola (May 23, 2011)

badlands said:


> the application form for DJ's job has been leaked


----------



## William of Walworth (May 23, 2011)

I'm a Swansea sympathiser myself, but I think trampie's got it all wrong that there'll be many floating fans in S Wales at all who'd defect from Cardiff, even if Swansea do go up and stay there -- each scenario under a fair bit of doubt right now. As Monday's final is going to be rougher than tough -- Reading are no mugs as Cardiff found themselves. As for next season, that's strictly post-Bank Holiday talk in Swansea's case.

Anyway  -- just wanted to say that I really do have _some_ understanding/sympathy for what Cardiff people must be going through.

What with my *real* team being Oxford and having missed out on lower league playoffs several times in recent years before finally getting back into the League last year I've done the pain thing myself.

Cardiff had a good season overall and at times played pretty well -- Swansea were made to look pretty crap by them (crapper than normal  ) at the Liberty. 

Buckling at the last minute two seasons in a row must be pretty hard to stomach when the team have played so well in so many games.

I'm one of those weird neutrals who's OK(ish) with both Welsh teams doing well -- not many around here, and I don't expect for  a minute for any Cardiff or Swansea fans to feel similar!! Obviously I'm glad right right now that Swansea are aiming high, but I'm sure Cardiff will rebuild next season.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 23, 2011)

According to sky sports Jones is West Ham's no.1 target, we might be getting paid to get rid of him, nice one.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2011)

Mark Noble has just tweeted the same thing.  Weird.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 23, 2011)

Be interesting to see what 1927 has to think about it.


----------



## Streathamite (May 23, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> According to sky sports Jones is West Ham's no.1 target, we might be getting paid to get rid of him, nice one.


intrigued to see who you'd replace him with...


----------



## badlands (May 23, 2011)

DJ pre match interview,

West Ham - Millwall

"It's just another game"


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 23, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> intrigued to see who you'd replace him with...


 
Di Matteo has been mentioned, wouldn't mind him.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 23, 2011)

badlands said:


> DJ pre match interview,
> 
> West Ham - Millwall
> 
> "It's just another game"


----------



## 1927 (May 23, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Be interesting to see what 1927 has to think about it.


 
If only he knew!

I think there is a certain type of West Ham manager and as much as i think Jones has done a great job at cadiff I'm not sure he is right for West Ham. I'd like to have seen him stay at Cardiff in some capacity for his shrewdness in the transfer market. If he goes/comes to West Ham I guarantee he will return to CCS next season and take the points. I bet he doesnt tell the team its just another game that day!! Having said that I actually agree wiuth his position on derbies, they ar ejust anither game and we put added pressure on the team when we build up the Jacks mathces as much as we do. Atleast we wont have to worry about them for a few seasons yet!


----------



## 1927 (May 23, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> intrigued to see who you'd replace him with...


 
When Swindon rip up Di Canio's contract before he has even started we'll have him as manager and Bellamy as player coach.


----------



## 1927 (May 23, 2011)

trampie said:


> Swans are capable of expanding their stadium, it was build with expansion in mind apparently.


 
There is one big massive huge god almighty problem with that tho, It aint their stadium, and I cant see the council spunking monye on an expansion!


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

Sorry fellas, it isn't going to be Jones unless there's a whole load of other rejections first apparently.


----------



## twistedAM (May 25, 2011)

1927 said:


> When Swindon rip up Di Canio's contract before he has even started we'll have him as manager and Bellamy as player coach.



What's going to happen with Bellamy? City need to trim their wage bill.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> What's going to happen with Bellamy? City need to trim their wage bill.


I would have thought his wages would be mere loose change when you're the world's richest team!


----------



## 1927 (May 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I would have thought his wages would be mere loose change when you're the world's richest team!


 
Interesting front page of the South Wales Echo this morning.

Bellamy not only wants to play for us again next season, he is prepared to play for nothing!!!!

Next season is looking not so bad already!


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2011)

1927 said:


> Interesting front page of the South Wales Echo this morning.
> 
> Bellamy not only wants to play for us again next season, he is prepared to play for nothing!!!!
> 
> Next season is looking not so bad already!


 
It's got to be spin. That would mean him ending his contract with Man City and signing for us. He might love us but not to the tune of giving up a couple of million quids. 

He'll see out his 90k a week Man City contract no matter what. How much of that we'd have to pay won't be up to him.


----------



## 1927 (May 26, 2011)

Gromit said:


> It's got to be spin. That would mean him ending his contract with Man City and signing for us. He might love us but not to the tune of giving up a couple of million quids.
> 
> He'll see out his 90k a week Man City contract no matter what. How much of that we'd have to pay won't be up to him.



I'm really not sure he will. I was told when he signed last year that the agreement with Man City was that he would come to us for a year and then they would both agree to rip up the contract. This is the same person who told me he was going to sign months before he did, when you all thoght I was nuts for suggesting such a thing!


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

trampie said:


> If Swansea get promotion to the Premier league, then Cardiff's crowds and support in the next ten years or so could be impacted, floating footie fans in South Wales will obviously watch the Swans if they are in the Premier league as opposed to the Bluebirds, if the Swans survive in the Premier league for 3 or 4 years and Cardiff stay in the championship but are not in the promotion hunt due to rebuilding {new manager, new players, who knows}, then this is going to impact on both clubs crowds, with fathers taking young children to the Liberty to watch Man U, Arsenal or Liverpool etc, those children in some cases will get the bug and their affinity will be to the Swans and not the Bluebirds as they grow up.
> The impact on Cardiff staying in the Championship and the Swans getting to the promised land could be bad for Cardiff in the long run {next decade}, this is dependant on the Swans going up and staying up for 3 years {I would stay} and the Bluebirds staying in the championship without really competing.
> 
> Rugby in South Wales might also suffer as some sports fans may choose to spend their disposable income on Premier league footie and not rugby.


 
Lets all laugh at Cardiff, lets all laugh at Cardiff, nah nah nah nah.....nah nah nah nah

You couldnt make it up on the day that the Swans gain promotion to the Premier league, Cardiff sack their manager.

If the Swans stay up for a few years and the Bluebirds do Porthcawl over the same time period, what will happen to youngsters that are 9 or 10 now, from Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Maesteg, Aberdare, Merthyr etc, will they become Swans fans or Bluebirds fans ?

This is indeed a terrible day for Cardiff FC and Cardiff fans, it will become a crisis if both clubs stay in their respective divisions for a few years, it could lead to twenty years of Swnsea being the dominant team in Wales unless the current status quo changes very quickly.

Anyway I wanted Cardiff to go up, I want both teams in the top division and winning, not all supporters of both clubs would say that but ive always wanted whats best for the Welsh teams, any Welsh teams Wrexham, Newport, Merthyr, Colwyn Bay etc, I would pick Swansea over Cardiff coming originally from a village that is closer to Swansea than Cardiff and having watched the Swansea go from Div4 to the top of Div1, 30 odd years ago {the first time around, seen Toshacks first game for the Swans, probably saw about 50 games from that point on on the way up and then had a season ticket in Div1 and saw the likes of Liverpool, Man Utd, Arsenal, Spurs, Villa and Forest all get beaten by the Swans} yet the first shirt I was bought as a youngster was a Bluebird shirt after the Bluebirds had beaten Real Madrid, yet due to Swansea's rise coinciding with my teenage years I have always followed the Swans.

That is why from Cardiffs perspective its important for them to join the Swans in the Premier division straight away otherwise they could lose tomorrows fans to the enermy, obviously people from Cardiff or going to school in Cardiff should be Bluebird fans but what about fans that are from the towns between the two Cities ?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 31, 2011)

Impressively gibberish, da iawn.


----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2011)

trampie said:


> Lets all laugh at Cardiff, lets all laugh at Cardiff, nah nah nah nah.....nah nah nah nah
> 
> You couldnt make it up on the day that the Swans gain promotion to the Premier league, Cardiff sack their manager.
> 
> ...


 
Atleast you have been honest enough to admit to beinga  glory chasing twat. What on earh makes you believe that jacks in the PREM will cause Cardiff fans to switch allegiance quite as easily as you have done tho?


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

trampie said:


> If the Swans stay up for a few years and the Bluebirds do Porthcawl over the same time period, what will happen to youngsters that are 9 or 10 now, from Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Maesteg, Aberdare, Merthyr etc, will they become Swans fans or Bluebirds fans ?


I'd wager that they're not the glory hunting, support-switching drifters you seem to think they are, and they'll carry on supporting the team they've always supported. Why do you think the average south Walian living outside of Cardiff would want to be associated with the Union Jack-waving folk from the run down, under-performing, second rate city that is Swansea anyway?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 31, 2011)

editor said:


> I'd wager that they're not the glory hunting, support-switching drifters you seem to think they are, and they'll carry on supporting the team they've always supported. Why do you think the average south Walian living outside of Cardiff would want to be associated with the Union Jack-waving folk from the run down, under-performing, second rate city that is Swansea anyway?



Under-performing!   Ha ha ha! 

I want Jacks to build support in their home city and surrounding areas, and we're doing a great job of picking up admiration elsewhere for our football and our fans. I don't think the club needs or wants glory hunters, though they come with the territory of success. Wait 'til that happens to you 



I'm sorry but it bears repeating........under-performing 

I saw a couple of Union flags at Wembley in the Swans end - vastly outnumbered by the many many many Welsh flags. But whatever helps mate.

Under-performing!!!!!!!!


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

1927 said:


> Atleast you have been honest enough to admit to beinga  glory chasing twat. What on earh makes you believe that jacks in the PREM will cause Cardiff fans to switch allegiance quite as easily as you have done tho?


 
I was 7 years old getting bought a Bluebirds shirt, I didnt ask for it, it was a christmas present for a 7 year old boy, ive always supported the Swans since I was old enough, seeing my first live Swansea game at about 9, but what if it had been Cardiff on the up as opposed to Swansea at that time, would I have been supporting the Swans then ?, that is the question, when I used to go away with the Swans it was with the Aberdare supporters bus, Aberdare mind you, if Cardiff was on the up would Aberdare have had lots of Swansea supporters and they ran supporters busses from at least Swansea's first season in the second division as was, but Swansea was heading up with star signings and Cardiff was going nowhere. 

I never switched allegiance and I dont expect any current Cardiff fans too, but what about fans of the future, future fans from the industrial towns of South Wales lying between Swansea and Cardiff, will it be a case of dad, take me to watch the Swans play Man Utd, wont you rather watch the Bluebirds boy ?, answer= you must be joking they are second division rubbish the Swans are 'tidy' mun.


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

editor said:


> I'd wager that they're not the glory hunting, support-switching drifters you seem to think they are, and they'll carry on supporting the team they've always supported. Why do you think the average south Walian living outside of Cardiff would want to be associated with the Union Jack-waving folk from the run down, under-performing, second rate city that is Swansea anyway?



Thats just it, future fans, the ones just out of the cradle, not fans that already have an allegiance.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2011)

do you 2 want to fuck off and play on a tumbleweed swans thread?
ta


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

Union Jack waving, any Union Jack waving Swans supporters should be burned at the stake, they must be English fans that want to see a team that plays like Barcelona as there isnt one in England.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2011)

are they not "travellers of the right" cunts to a man


----------



## Plumdaff (May 31, 2011)

ddraig said:


> are they not "travellers of the right" cunts to a man


 
Something we agree on. 

As for a tumbleweed Swans thread, it might be on here if you and your fellow bluebirds could stop themselves posting on it


----------



## pauld (May 31, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Under-performing! Ha ha ha!
> 
> I want Jacks to build support in their home city and surrounding areas, and we're doing a great job of picking up admiration elsewhere for our football and our fans. I don't think the club needs or wants glory hunters, though they come with the territory of success. Wait 'til that happens to you
> 
> ...



Oh yeh - and let's not forget the BNP flags seen at Ninian Park the last time the Swans came, the Red Hand of Ulster flags seen at many Swans games, the links to Rangers and Chelsea - great fans you have!

Keep singing the rugby songs! 

Hopefully you'll add to the 4,000 season tickets you sold before the Play-Offs.

Enjoy your brief status as the #1 team in Wales - we're still the best supported though...

See you in the elevator at the end of next season - 4/7 to go straight back down I believe.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

trampie said:


> I never switched allegiance and I dont expect any current Cardiff fans too, but what about fans of the future, future fans from the industrial towns of South Wales lying between Swansea and Cardiff, will it be a case of dad, take me to watch the Swans play Man Utd, wont you rather watch the Bluebirds boy ?, answer= you must be joking they are second division rubbish the Swans are 'tidy' mun.


Funnily enough my grandfather worked for Man Utd and as a kid, I regularly saw one of the greatest football teams in Britain - Best, Law, Charlton, Stiles etc - but not for one second did my allegiance shift from being a Cardiff supporter.

And you are, of course, making the rather wild assumption that Swansea are going to stay up for long. Perhaps the question should be: "would a kid rather see a stylish Welsh team winning games at the top of the Championship or a struggling team floundering about at the bottom of the Premiership?"


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

One thing having said that I have always been a Swans fan, it could be said I support two teams, Swansea City and whoever is playing England, even if little green men from mars was playing England I would be supporting the little green men.

Its only sport after all, all good banter and all that.


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

Are Cardiff looking at a couple of seasons of rebuilding ?, new manager, loads of loaning signings probably going back to their parent clubs, other players going to move on and some probably going to be sold, whats the story for next season Bluebirds fans, rebuilding, happy with mid table perhaps ?


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2011)

The owners state that they'll be pushing the club to promotion. 

If that is true and how they intend to do it remains to be seen. 

It's more than early days yet as we don't even have a manager appointed yet.


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

Gromit said:


> The owners state that they'll be pushing the club to promotion.
> 
> If that is true and how they intend to do it remains to be seen.
> 
> It's more than early days yet as we don't even have a manager appointed yet.



Good if that turns out to be the case, the latest talk is they are going to have Craig Bellamy as manager.


----------



## pauld (May 31, 2011)

trampie said:


> Are Cardiff looking at a couple of seasons of rebuilding ?, new manager, loads of loaning signings probably going back to their parent clubs, other players going to move on and some probably going to be sold, whats the story for next season Bluebirds fans, rebuilding, happy with mid table perhaps ?


 
Haven't you got a poorly attended open-top bus parade to attend troll-boy, or are you saving yourself for Man U, Liverpool etc ? Thought so....


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

pauld said:


> Haven't you got a poorly attended open-top bus parade to attend troll-boy, or are you saving yourself for Man U, Liverpool etc ? Thought so....


You are getting me mixed up with 'editor' he said that he used to watch Man Utd all the time or something.


----------



## badlands (May 31, 2011)

trampie said:


> Are Cardiff looking at a couple of seasons of rebuilding ?, new manager, loads of loaning signings probably going back to their parent clubs, other players going to move on and some probably going to be sold, whats the story for next season Bluebirds fans, rebuilding, happy with mid table perhaps ?



please, please break up your paragraphs.

you talk total wank.

it would at least make it more pleasing on the eye

to make it complete wank


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

trampie said:


> You are getting me mixed up with 'editor' he said that he used to watch Man Utd all the time or something.


If you're unable to comprehend my clear words, don't bother posting up your half remembered versions of them here please. Ta.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 31, 2011)

*Who are you?*



trampie said:


> You are getting me mixed up with 'editor' he said that he used to watch Man Utd all the time or something.



Are you a 'former Urban poster' returned under some sort of new 'guise'? 

The timing and subject of your ludicrous posts is pretty suspicious 

(Willing to bet that this idiot has been *nowhere near* Swansea Guildhall tonight. Unlike myself, who went along this evening just for the spectacle -- as a mere Swansea fellow traveller, not an actual fan ... )


----------



## trampie (May 31, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Are you a 'former Urban poster' returned under some sort of new 'guise'?
> 
> The timing and subject of your ludicrous posts is pretty suspicious
> 
> (Willing to bet that this idiot has been *nowhere near* Swansea Guildhall tonight. Unlike myself, who went along this evening just for the spectacle -- as a mere Swansea fellow traveller, not an actual fan ... )



Never posted on here before, I found this place a while ago but didnt post because there seemed to be a lot of swearing and nastiness on here, see what I me, with your 'idiot' quote, no I was not at the Guildhall tonight, only idiots would do that unless they were taking children.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Under-performing!   Ha ha ha!
> 
> I want Jacks to build support in their home city and surrounding areas, and we're doing a great job of picking up admiration elsewhere for our football and our fans. I don't think the club needs or wants glory hunters, though they come with the territory of success. Wait 'til that happens to you
> 
> ...


 
Read the post properly. Ed didnt say that Swansea City FC were underperforming, he said that Swansea was an underperforming city!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2011)

trampie said:


> One thing having said that I have always been a Swans fan, it could be said I support two teams, Swansea City and whoever is playing England, even if little green men from mars was playing England I would be supporting the little green men.
> 
> Its only sport after all, all good banter and all that.


 
No you didnt say that you had always been a Swans fan, in fact you stated the xcat opposite, That you latched in to them last time they got promoted. Funny how you didnt start spouting your crap on here tile the arse end of the season when promotion looked likely. In thewords of the song "where were you when you were shit?"


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

1927 said:


> Read the post properly. Ed didnt say that Swansea City FC were underperforming, he said that Swansea was an underperforming city!


He's not very good with reading, is he?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 1, 2011)

editor said:


> He's not very good with reading, is he?


 
Lovely lefties you lot eh 


And what with the ridiculously well attended parade and a club in the Premiership most people would beg to differ. Under-performing!!!

Oh, and "he's" a she, btw


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> And what with the ridiculously well attended parade and a club in the Premiership most people would beg to differ. Under-performing!!!


I said that Swansea was an under-performing *CITY* and wasn't referring to the _club_ which has clearly done marvellously well and deservedly won promotion.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 1, 2011)

Bloody second rate, under-performing Lambeth with its poor people and problems.......


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Bloody second rate, under-performing Lambeth with its poor people and problems.......


 
wtf!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Lovely lefties you lot eh
> 
> 
> And what with the ridiculously well attended parade and a club in the Premiership most people would beg to differ. Under-performing!!!
> ...



That explains a lot!


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 1, 2011)

You get better, you really do


----------



## trampie (Jun 1, 2011)

1927 said:


> No you didnt say that you had always been a Swans fan, in fact you stated the xcat opposite, That you latched in to them last time they got promoted. Funny how you didnt start spouting your crap on here tile the arse end of the season when promotion looked likely. In thewords of the song "where were you when you were shit?"


 
I've never supported any other team my first game was Swansea v Scunthorpe in 1975.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Bloody second rate, under-performing Lambeth with its poor people and problems.......


Gotta love the way you just move on from saying "oops, I got it wrong" and are now playing the "poor little Swansea" card. Priceless stuff!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 1, 2011)

Why are people still discussing the Jacks on a Cardiff thread?

I don't care about them one way or the other.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Gotta love the way you just move on from saying "oops, I got it wrong" and are now playing the "poor little Swansea" card. Priceless stuff!


 
You were blatantly slagging off the club and the city, anyone reading the thread can see what you meant. I know the hypocrisy being pointed out to you won't be appreciated, but cheer up, you've still got a bigger ground than us


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> You were blatantly slagging off the club and the city, anyone reading the thread can see what you meant. I know the hypocrisy being pointed out to you won't be appreciated, but cheer up, you've still got a bigger ground than us


Sorry, but I can't keep up with your bizarre diversions. But here's a lesson for you: rock up to a Cardiff City thread and start bleating on about Swansea and you may well find people slagging you and your Union Jack waving chums off a bit. That's the way football rivalries work, you see.

If that's too much for your delicate sensibilities, then the trampie-ranting Jack thread is over there ->


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Sorry, but I can't keep up with your bizarre diversions. But here's a lesson for you: rock up to a Cardiff City thread and start bleating on about Swansea and you may well find people slagging you and your Union Jack waving chums off a bit. That's the way football rivalries work, you see.
> 
> If that's too much for your delicate sensibilities, then the trampie-ranting Jack thread is over there ->



Sorry if you can't keep up mate, genuine criticism of your nonsense positions bit difficult?

So bluebirds can post on that, but I can't counter some of the tosh you were posting on this thread? Charming  That's not rivalry mate, that's more hypocritical nonsense.

I am off, leaving you with your sense of superiority still wholly unpunctured by reality.............. but you can keep trampie


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2011)

*ignores pointless Jack gibberish above

So, Mark Hughes is now available. He'd do, no?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 2, 2011)

editor said:


> So, Mark Hughes is now available. He'd do, no?


 
Yeah he would but I've got a feeling that he's off to Villa. Makes it harder for us as Fulham would have first dibs on any decent manager now.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Yeah he would but I've got a feeling that he's off to Villa. Makes it harder for us as Fulham would have first dibs on any decent manager now.


Maybe they'll take Dave Jones.


----------



## badlands (Jun 2, 2011)

McLeish just bought a house in Fulham

Sparky's coming home

ish


----------



## badlands (Jun 3, 2011)

Are Annis and Carl Curtis cancer to our club?

Their agenda is fucking mental.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 3, 2011)

badlands said:


> Are Annis and Carl Curtis cancer to our club?
> 
> Their agenda is fucking mental.


 
I stay well away from 'there'. I dont think they have any real influence outside of the interweb - big fish in their own little pond


----------



## 1927 (Jun 3, 2011)

editor said:


> *ignores pointless Jack gibberish above
> 
> So, Mark Hughes is now available. He'd do, no?


 
Let me think!

Great record in qualifying campaigns, for the first half of matches, and then fell away when it came to the crunch. He'll fit in well at Cardiff!

Having said that I'd take him in a shot, he aint a Cardiff boy but he got spirit. Maybe he could persuade the unnamedPremiership fotballer to come and have a season with us!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 3, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> I stay well away from 'there'. I dont think they have any real influence outside of the interweb - big fish in their own little pond


 
Can you imagine what would have happened if Anni had been successful in his attempts to buy the club year ago!! We'd have ben renemed Annis AFC and sunk into non league football!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't want Sparky. Vastly over-rated for Wales (he was crap) and very very boring style of football

Course he scored the best Wales goal in our lifetimes, but unless he's playing I don't want him down the City, at all


----------



## badlands (Jun 3, 2011)

Mark Robins the new favourite with PaddyPower and Victor Chandler


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 3, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Course he scored the best Wales goal in our lifetimes, but unless he's playing I don't want him down the City, at all


 
For me that's Bellamy's against the Italians, agree with the second part mind you, would not want him down the City. He's a boring cunt.


----------



## pauld (Jun 3, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I don't want Sparky. Vastly over-rated for Wales (he was crap) and very very boring style of football
> 
> Course he scored the best Wales goal in our lifetimes, but unless he's playing I don't want him down the City, at all



Ditto that - Sparky blew the best chance Wales have had for a generation of getting to Euros with his ridiculous tactics and formation in the second leg of the Play-Offs against Russia, after our boys had secured a superb 0-0 in Moscow. Sounds familiar again. Fucked up my holiday in Portugal in 2004 also 

If the Grauniad is to be believed, Hughes has walked out on Fulham thinking he was a shoo-in for the Villa job, Villa have now declared that they are not interested. Leaving Sparky looking a bit of a berk - unless, of course, he gets the Chelski job...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 3, 2011)

pauld said:


> If the Grauniad is to be believed, Hughes has walked out on Fulham thinking he was a shoo-in for the Villa job, Villa have now declared that they are not interested. Leaving Sparky looking a bit of a berk - unless, of course, he gets the Chelski job...


 
Would be amazed if he gets the Chelsea job, and I doubt the City could afford him thankfully.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

pauld said:


> Ditto that - Sparky blew the best chance Wales have had for a generation of getting to Euros with his ridiculous tactics and formation in the second leg of the Play-Offs against Russia, after our boys had secured a superb 0-0 in Moscow. Sounds familiar again. Fucked up my holiday in Portugal in 2004 also .


You don't think Hughes may have played any part at all in securing Wales best chance for a generation? We've hardly been riding high on a wave of excellence after he left.


----------



## badlands (Jun 4, 2011)

Chris Hughton will be our manager.

Sort of would have preferred Di Matteo,

but I wouldn't be too disappointed with either tbh


----------



## pauld (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> You don't think Hughes may have played any part at all in securing Wales best chance for a generation? We've hardly been riding high on a wave of excellence after he left.



Walked out on Wales midway through a campaign, as soon as someone waved a wad of fivers at him. Great player, but a negative and overrated manager...

(Can't compare the current crop of players with the squad Sparky had to choose from).


----------



## trampie (Jun 6, 2011)

pauld said:


> Come back and have a pop when you've sold out your stadium.



Swans have sold out.


----------



## trampie (Jun 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Not much point expanding your ground if your current small stadium doesn't  even sell out.


 
Swansea season tickets sold out straight away, lots of dissapointed fans turned away, 10% capacity has been left for away fans and 10% for one the day supporters.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

trampie said:


> Swansea season tickets sold out straight away, lots of dissapointed fans turned away, 10% capacity has been left for away fans and 10% for one the day supporters.


Yes, the glory hunters are indeed coming out of the woodwork now. But how about last season? Or the seasons before? That's what it's all about, sunshine.


----------



## trampie (Jun 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Yes, the glory hunters are indeed coming out of the woodwork now. But how about last season? Or the seasons before? That's what it's all about, sunshine.


I told you, Cardiff better hope to emulate the Swans rapid, things are not looking good long term for the Bluebirds.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2011)

trampie said:


> I told you, Cardiff better hope to emulate the Swans rapid, things are not looking good long term for the Bluebirds.


 
Do fuck off, you are talking utter shit.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2011)

can't we shut this thread now? puuuuleeeeease
ta


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

trampie said:


> I told you, Cardiff better hope to emulate the Swans rapid, things are not looking good long term for the Bluebirds.


Thanks for your clueless input. Kindly now fuck off back to your Swansea thread where you have my permission to post up another string of unanswered bollocks to people who really don't give a fuck.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2011)

ddraig said:


> can't we shut this thread now? puuuuleeeeease
> ta


 
This. And trampie, stay off the new thread. Ta.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

ddraig said:


> can't we shut this thread now? puuuuleeeeease
> ta


Yep. Time to move on to the next glorious season.

Thread closed. Cardiff City 2011-2012 thread here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/349391-Cardiff-City-FC-2011-12-season-thread


----------

